#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-29
<lamalex> mpt, need your comment on a question about the messaging menu spec. https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity-webapps/+bug/1071640
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1071640 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "GMail webapps shows time rather than count in messaging menu when no unread emails" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mpt> looking
<kenvandine> lamalex, that happens with all webapps that use the messaging menu
<kenvandine> when there is no count
<lamalex> kenvandine, yah that's just a failure to update the bug title though
<kenvandine> ok
<lamalex> not really too relevant to the questions that need answering in the bug
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> just making sure the fix applies to all of them
<mpt> lamalex, I think most useful would be to hide the item in either case
<mpt> since it isn't a source of new messages
<lamalex> kenvandine, i updated the bug title just so it's clear
<kenvandine> cool
<mpt> Does that make sense?
<lamalex> mpt, no- it seems like if you're hiding the source when there's no-or-0 count then the messaging menu /only/ shows new (unread) messages
<mpt> lamalex, yes, that's what it's for...
<lamalex> <mpt> since it isn't a source of new message
<kenvandine> lamalex, that is how empathy works
<mpt> lamalex, I meant, "hide the item" when "it isn't a source of new messages" :-)
<lamalex> ah ok :) cool cool
<mpt> lamalex, spec updated and bug report commented
<lamalex> thanks mpt
<bernie> After upgrading to quantal, i can consistently make compiz crash shortly after logging into my account
<bernie> can anyone help me debug this?
<bernie> if i attach gdb, i see that one thread is attempting a double-free, but the stack trace isn't very helpful
<bernie> bah, i guess i'll switch to some other window manager :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-30
<ish_> Hi all, Quick question I installed ubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS server. How do I access the GUI mode?
<cwayne> 'ello
<cwayne> anyone here awesome at making icons for unity lenses?
<laurent_> Hello just connecting to have a simple method to just get rid of unity and get back a good interface after an upgrade to ubuntu 12.04. Is there an easy way somewhere ?
<Sam-L> Hello, I'm having a problem with my keyboard. Ubuntu only appears to be detecting two of the keys as being pressed. Does anybody have a moment to help me with this?
<AlanBell> Sam-L: caps lock?
<AlanBell> hardware issue?
<AlanBell> you might find #ubuntu is a more general purpose support area
<Sam-L> The keys are backspace and "menu"
<Sam-L> well I asked in there and nobody has even acknowleged the question
<Sam-L> The keyboard also works fine under XP
<AlanBell> yeah, people tend to leave questions thye have no clue about :)
<Sam-L> Excellent
<Sam-L> Looks like I'm about proper fucked then
<Sam-L> Thanks for the heads up
<AlanBell> what is a menu key?
<Sam-L> A custom key, I've seen it on a few keyboards, right hand side, next to CTL and ALT or windows key
<AlanBell> oh right, the context menu thing
<Sam-L> yah
<AlanBell> is this a fairly standard keyboard?
<Sam-L> I think so. It was marketed as a "gaming" keyboard, but really it's just a cheap USB keyboard with the frills you know
<Sam-L> a Rosewill
<Sam-L> I've been looking and poking around at this thing most of the day
<AlanBell> usb keyboard presumably
<Sam-L> yes
<Sam-L> i ran /lib/udev/keymap -i input/event2 (from findkeyboards)
<Sam-L> and it only gives a scan code for the two keys
<Sam-L> it's not even detecting the input from other keys
<Sam-L> Which is a bit ridiculous seeing as the BIOS and GRUB have no problem at all
<AlanBell> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=144132 seems you are not the only one
<Sam-L> yup
<Sam-L> to a fucking t
<AlanBell> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sam-L> that is what i get for thinking ill get a nice keyboard for a reasonible price
<AlanBell> yeah, fraid so
<Sam-L> welp, i suppose ill be buying a new one then
<AlanBell> support is probably going to happen at some point
<Sam-L> im not gonna count on that
<Sam-L> :/
<Sam-L> i cant type with the onscreen keyboard
<AlanBell> I am not sure what the right place to ask about it is
<Sam-L> for the rst of my life
<Sam-L> lol
<Sam-L> i dunno either
<AlanBell> maybe #ubuntu-kernel
<Sam-L> i guess i could try
<Sam-L> see what they say
 * AlanBell wrote some of the themes for onboard
<Sam-L> er?
<AlanBell> the on screen keyboard
<Sam-L> oh
<Sam-L> ya
<Sam-L> cool
<AlanBell> I did the ubuntu theme, and typist and model-m (well some of model-m)
<AlanBell> then the main developer got all creative with the pressing keys and shading :)
<Sam-L> function then form or something
<AlanBell> yeah, it is more of a "real keyboard on the screen" than an on-screen keyboard that you get on a tablet or phone
<Sam-L> heh
<Sam-L> i wouldnt use it if i were disabled but
<Sam-L> it fills in for not having a working kb
<Sam-L> in the most painful of ways
<Sam-L> I'm not getting so much as a blank face in #kernel
<AlanBell> well you probably won't this week, it is the Ubuntu developer summit
<AlanBell> and then you need to hang around, people are in various timezones
<Sam-L> yah
<Sam-L> huge pita lol
<AlanBell> they are all in Denmark at the moment
<Sam-L> i feel like this is gonna be unresolvable at this point
<Sam-L> otherwise and answer would be out there and I wouldn't be here
<AlanBell> and probably at a bar in Denmark to be more specific
<Sam-L> welp
<Sam-L> thanks for your time
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-31
<fincan> hi, I have problem with intel+amd hybrid g570 laptop catalyst install, when I install catalyst from additional drivers, black screen appears after the install both fglrx and fglrx-update. There was no problem with 12.04 and when I installed catalyst beta from amd website. Deskop opens without unity interface. Still I could not find a solution. Any idea?
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1073516
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1073516 in Unity "_using_nofilters_background is not initialized resulting in a valgrind complain" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> should i propose a patch initializing it to true or to false?
<tsdgeos> gord: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: you might know too ↑↑
<gord> true, groups open with no filters
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll propose two merges for 6.0 and lp:unity then
<fincan> hi, I have problem with intel+amd hybrid g570 laptop catalyst install on ubuntu 12.10 64bit, when I install catalyst from additional drivers, black screen appears after the install both fglrx and fglrx-update. There was no problem with 12.04 and when I installed catalyst beta from amd website. Deskop opens without unity interface. Still I could not find a solution. Any idea?
<EtgarDizz> hello all
<EtgarDizz> can anyone here help with unity lenses and scopes?
<dmj_nova> EtgarDizz: A lot of people may be afk due to UDS
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-01
<BigWhale> Gretings...
<BigWhale> I know you all are busy running to the pub now ... But, could someone look into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kazam/+bug/958769 What I would like to achieve is to open a GtkWindow that would be on top of everything. On top of Launcher and on top of Panel. There were many ways I tried, but failed miserably. It appers that window manager is preventing me this.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 958769 in kazam (Ubuntu) "recording region selector window can't be moved over the top panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-02
<extropy> when I hold down the [alt] key it takes ~1 full second for unity to respond by giving me the "File" menu.
<extropy> if I press the [left] arrow key *within* that 1 second (in firefox) the browser goes "Back" as expected
<extropy> but then Ubuntu still gives me the "Type your command" business
<extropy> I use a laptop with a really crappy trackpad so this happens to me constantly
<extropy> is this where I should bring up UX issues with Ubuntu?
<extropy> I was having a hard time consistently duplicating this issue until I discovered that there's a delay between pressing down the [alt] key and the UI responding by giving me the "File" menu
<extropy> but there you have it ... the delay, for whatever reason, is crucial.
<extropy> to be honest I don't even know what this "type your command" thing even is ... is this some kind of AppleTalkie, Powershelly thing or what?
<extropy> it seems like the same kind of functionality I would expect from "~" key in an FPS
<extropy> found out how to disable it ... but it shows the default setting as "Alt-L" not "Alt-Left" ... any idea why it was doing this to begin with?
<extropy> ah ... it's a typo
<extropy> just check another computer default setting is "Alt L" (as opposed to "Alt+L")
<extropy> 12.04 LTS is affected ... haven't checked 12.10
<extropy> I'm manually fixing the bug on all my machines. What can I do to push this change to your repos?
<extropy> well, I tried ... cya
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1067357 was commited to 6.0 too but does not have the "6.0" subitem in the bug, can i fix that or does that need one of you guys?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067357 in unity (Ubuntu) "Top panel shows "Tauler d&apos;inici" instead of "Taluer d'inici"" [Low,Triaged]
<Bacta> Hi - regarding the dock being on the left Mark Shuttleworth said it was like that because he wanted it to line up with the "Ubuntu" button. Where exactly is  this button he's talking about?
<Bacta> And as a follow up to that is there a way I can move the launcher to the bottom? It's incredibly frustrating having it pop up when you're trying to close/minimize an application
<Klap-in> Bacta: the launcher of the dash has the ubuntu logo
<Bacta> Ok
<Bacta> Can I change it? I'm finding this really difficult to use on a laptop :(
<Klap-in> sofar i know (as common user) is this not possible.. but i haven't investigated it
<Bacta> Ok
<Klap-in> but simple query on askubuntu.com gives: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<Bacta> Are people aware of this being an issue? I appreciate it was a design decision but it's kind of flawed the way it's placed now from a usability stand point
<Klap-in> i like i space gained..
<Bacta> I see - if they haven't solved it for 12.04 they probably haven't for 12.10 either
<Klap-in> Bacta: no idea whether are initiatives, i guess not, but better you do a search on launchpad for example
<Bacta> Is Launchpad the bug tracker?
<Klap-in> yes
<Bacta> Wouldn't they just close anything like that as "won't fix"?
<Klap-in> maybe, or a 'not just now'
<Klap-in> Bacta: the subject of this channel mentions also the mailinglists, maybe you can search it archive, i guess it discussed there too..
<Bacta> May do when I get some time
<Bacta> Was really just wondering if there was a quick known solution to this problem I could apply now
<Bacta> But it doesn't appear there is
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-03
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi :) Time for some Compiz approvals ?
<popey> MCR1, I suspect he's recovering from UDS right now
<MCR1> popey: I understand you all had a hard time, but I have to admit that I am quite disappointed about the commitment to Compiz, although it is the basis of the whole Ubuntu system :(
<popey> sorry, i don't understand..
<MCR1> popey: A lot of stuff is broken and Compiz is the basis for Unity, so fixes to Compiz should have most high, critical priority...
<popey> many do
<MCR1> popey: More experienced GLES coders should be assigned to working on Compiz, not just Daniel...
<MCR1> popey: He is overwhelmed with the workflow, especially since r3320 - the big GLES conversion of Compiz...
<popey> we have a lot of bugs, sure.
<MCR1> The Linaro guys did not finish their job...
<MCR1> popey: I am not only comlaining, I have made over 30 fixes to Compiz and Unity, but we need GLES experts for Compiz
<MCR1> *complaining
<popey> we have limited resources as you know, and many bugs
<MCR1> popey: Yeah, but Compiz is the basis of Unity, running it and Unity is your prestige project isn't it ?
<popey> we have a lot of things to work on, and have to carefully balance resources in order to meet our various priorities and projects
<popey> compiz isn't the only thing we're working on.
<MCR1> popey: The problem seems to be that you are moving too fast forward without having the resources needed (sorry for the criticism)...
<MCR1> popey: If you are bored ;) - https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.9/+activereviews
<popey> sorry MCR1 I'm not qualified to review those.
<MCR1> popey: ok, no problem ;) Thx 4 the talk ;)
<popey> np
<conscioususer> bilal: ping
<conscioususer> charles: ping
<popey> conscioususer, most people are probably travelling back or recovering from uds
<conscioususer> popey: I guessed so... wouldn't hurt to try though :)
<popey> anything I can help with?
<popey> unlikely I know..
<conscioususer> again, wouldn't hurt to try :)
<conscioususer> hold on, brb
<conscioususer> popey: still there?
<conscioususer> popey: it's a technical question, I was wondering why the menubar mnemonics are not working in my app
<popey> conscioususer, the menu accelerator keys?
<conscioususer> yeah, pressing alt is not working
<popey> alt+key?
<conscioususer> does nothing
<conscioususer> I switched to the new GMenuModel-based framework for menubars, I suspect Unity has an incomplete implementation of it.
<popey> sorry, I don't know :(
<conscioususer> I should probably talk to someone who has been specifically working on the Unity appmenu, like Ryan or Ted
<conscioususer> larsu: You around? I needed to ask something 'bout the MM.
<larsu> conscioususer, yep, what's up?
<conscioususer> hi :)
<conscioususer> is there a way to detect if the running MM is the old one or the new one?
<conscioususer> I need that for backward compatibility... need to know whether I should use libindicate or libmessagingmenu
<larsu> conscioususer, sorry, I'm having problems with my wifi
 * larsu hopes it's working now
<larsu> what was your question?
<conscioususer> larsu: hold on, lemme copy and paste
<conscioususer> larsu: is there a way to detect if the running MM is the old one or the new one?
<conscioususer> larsu: I need that for backward compatibility... need to know whether I should use libindicate or libmessagingmenu
<larsu> conscioususer, hm, interesting
<larsu> there's no official way of doing that, no
<larsu> conscioususer, you could try loading MessagingMenu and if that fails use libindicate
<larsu> (this is python, right?)
<conscioususer> larsu: yeah, python. This is basically what I'm doing now
<larsu> conscioususer, does it work?
<conscioususer> apparently it does, though I'll have problems if a 12.04 user has libmessagingmenu installed... corner case, I admit
<larsu> very much so, it's not packaged for 12.04
 * larsu thinks messaging_menu_app_register should return a boolean
<conscioususer> larsu: well, sounds good enough for now, thanks
<larsu> conscioususer, sorry, don't have a better way right now. changing the return value will break ABI
<conscioususer> larsu: no prob, it would be cool having the boolean but in python the currenty seems to be enough
<Deluxo> Hello everyone
<Deluxo> Id like to tell that turing off VBlank, Framebuffer object, Vertex Buffer Object in CCSM>OpenGL
<Deluxo> causes unity to increase its reaction dramatically
<Deluxo> since this not a bug, i do not want to post it to launchpad as a bug
<Deluxo> was my message gotten clearly?
<AlanBell> !weekend
<ubot5> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<AlanBell> Deluxo: those things will speed up unity on some graphics cards, and slow it down on others
<AlanBell> particularly for newer cards those things should speed it up and use less resources
<AlanBell> but it is great that you have improved the performance on your kit :)
<Deluxo> is there anyway to autmate the settings on the first log in when ubuntu installed? This seems like something that should be addressed...
<AlanBell> dunno, that might be worth filing a bug about
<AlanBell> would be cool if it did some self performance profiling to select good settings automatically
<Deluxo> i did, at https://launchpad.net/utah
<Deluxo> anyway im glad i figured out stuff for myself, wish i could be any help, but my programming skills are just a disgrace :D
<Deluxo> farewell!
<PotentChili> how do i make my site work as a web app like pandora, gmail, etc?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-11-04
<conscioususer> mpt: ping
<conscioususer> mpt: ping
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-28
<MacSlow> mzanetti, poing
<mzanetti> MacSlow: piong
<tsdgeos> has anyone run the command saviq mentioned for cleaning remote branches?
<tsdgeos> ok, i was not doing it right
<tsdgeos> D:
<tsdgeos> so we're still not autolanding?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we should land manually imho
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the list of branches is long...
<tsdgeos> yeah that's not good
<tsdgeos> going to end up with conflicts almost for sure
<vila> Cimi, tsdgeos: I'm not sure about who is driving the landings this week due to the oakland sprint. But should definitively check with Mirv and sil2100 before turning to manual landing or things will probably be even worse
<vila> *But you should
<tsdgeos> vila: afaik we already had autolanding enabled, but something in our pkg setup was breaking the autolanders code, but sure, won't land anything manually without cheking with Saviq/kgunn
<Cimi> tsdgeos, read of the new scene graph with qt 5.2, is this going to improve our performance sensibly?
<vila> tsdgeos: ha, ok, sorry I'm not aware of the details, that was just a  general remark to avoid generating more conflicts in a different place ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't know tbh
<tsdgeos> someone needs to sit down and see where our graphical bottlenecks are
<vila> tsdgeos: hpmf, I thought I was in #ubunu-ci-eng and misinterpreted the question...
<tsdgeos> vila: no worries
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let's do this soon
<Cimi> tsdgeos, when will we move to 5.2?
<Cimi> dec? after release?
<sil2100> Cimi, tsdgeos: hi guys, what do you mean by 'autolanding'?
<Cimi> sil2100, jenkins merging approved branches
<sil2100> Cimi: which projects don't have that enabled? My understanding was that it should have been enabled already everywhere
<Cimi> sil2100, think that it's not working for unity8
<sil2100> Since we're not doing any 'releases' for now, but merging to trunks should be ok
<sil2100> Ah, hm
<Cimi> mzanetti, cleanup() is called at the end of every qml test and init at the beginning of all?
<mzanetti> Cimi: both are called before/after each test function
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's better to do?
<Cimi> mzanetti, setting a value at beginning or resetting at end?
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you need one before all the functions and after all functions use initTestCase()/cleanupTestCase()
<mzanetti> Cimi: i.e. with 2 test functions you have this
<Cimi> mzanetti, just wondering what's better, think setting at init
<mzanetti> initTestcase(); init(); test_function_1(); cleanup(); init(); test_function_2(); cleanup(); cleanupTestCase()
<mzanetti> it certainly depends on what you want/need to do which one you choose
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have a test that changes a property
<Cimi> mzanetti, so looks like the same to me
<mzanetti> not really, no
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that 5.2 release would be more a question for Mirv i guess
<tsdgeos> sil2100: yeah the autolander of approved branches is somehow broken for unity8 because the package does nasty stuff
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'll unset the values at the end of the test then
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, either that or in cleanup(). but not cleanupTestcase()
<Cimi> mzanetti, but cleanup will call every time
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah...
<Cimi> mzanetti, still cannot see what's the difference in this case
<mzanetti> Cimi: the difference between cleanup() and cleanupTestcase() ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I want all tests to run with property a = true
<Cimi> mzanetti, a test sets a = false
<Cimi> what's the difference in having init() ( a = true) or cleanup() (a = true)
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. so if you reset it in cleanup() the next test function will have it reset
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you do that in cleanupTestcase() the next function will still have it set to true
<Cimi> mzanetti, which is the same of having init
<Cimi> mzanetti, only difference is that init is called 1 time before
<mzanetti> ah... between init() and cleanup(), yeah, that's probably the same in this case
<Cimi> mzanetti, and cleanup is useless after the last test
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi!
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> pete-woods: maybe you could take a look and see if you know what could be the problem with these failing tests? They're related to HUD - Ted was more assuming these are unity/AP failures, while the unity guys said it looks more like issues with HUD
<sil2100> pete-woods: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1244704
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1244704 in Unity HUD "Some test_hud tests fail on trusty desktop" [Critical,Incomplete]
<sil2100> So, in the end, no one can take responsibility for this bug and HUD cannot be released ;p
<tsdgeos> my interwebs are sloooow
<dandrader> greyback|break, ping
<tsdgeos> apt-get is giving me
<tsdgeos> 6326 B/s
<tsdgeos> boom!
 * tsdgeos goes for lunch and reboots the router meanwhile
<Cimi> mzanetti, greyback|break, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1214423/+merge/192868
 * Cimi -> groceries
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> greyback, would have time for a chat about the qt scene graph plans regarding input handling?
<greyback> dandrader: sure
<greyback> dandrader: wanna mumble?
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<Saviq> fginther, done
<fginther> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, Mirv, re: bug #1244549 - I'm not sure how to proceed, really - we could kill notify-osd before every test... not sure how else we can make sure it's not holding the DBus name :/
<ubot5> bug 1244549 in Unity 8 "unity8 test failures in trusty" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244549
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, saw your comment... if this is indeed the issue, then we really need to think of a way of proceeding here - why didn't we have this problem before btw.? As I'm not up-to-date in these parts
<Saviq> sil2100, luck, probably
<sil2100> Saviq: since recently in saucy we were always running unity8 tests with unity7 in the background
<sil2100> Saviq: and we never had such reproducible failures as now, re-runs didn't help
<Saviq> sil2100, not sure what changed (or if anything) - but something triggers notify-osd to start (it's dbus-activated)
<Saviq> sil2100, in mediumtests at some point we had it happen when camera app tests were run before unity8 ones
<sil2100> Interesting, ok, let me note that down
<greyback> dandrader: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/qt-compositor/source/160e770efdd68125ec862b7f5efc94cc97e3935a:
<blaroche> uploading click package, last step,
<blaroche> Total uploaded: 100%
<blaroche> Upload failed due to an Server error. Details: BAD REQUEST code 400.
<blaroche> any ideas what could be the problem?
<blaroche> eek..  wrong tab...
<greyback> blaroche: #ubuntu-app-devel would be a better place to ask for help
<blaroche> greyback: thank you
<Cimi> greyback, but if I use one mouse area, then I have to calculate the positions of each click
<greyback> Cimi: so?
<Cimi> greyback, doesn't sound safe as using one for each
<greyback> a little piece of math is a lot more efficient that 4 MouseAreas
<Cimi> greyback, every button or component has it's own mouse area
<Cimi> if I put a row of buttons I have multiple mouse areas
<greyback> because they're independent components
<greyback> but this is a simple component: RatingStarts
<Cimi> ok makes sense
<greyback> -t
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> that's weird
<Cimi> I have Repeater { id: repeater }
<Cimi> MouseArea { anchors.fill: repeater }
<Cimi> the mouse area does not get any events
<Cimi> just like the anchors does not work
<Cimi> because if I fill the parent it works
<Cimi> repeater does not have anchors though
<tsdgeos> greyback: standup?
<greyback> tsdgeos: can you hear me?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i can
<greyback> tsdgeos: huh, I can't hear anything
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, re that test: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6318415/
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you give that one a quick look please? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1245482/+merge/192879
<nic-doffay> I'm pretty sure it's a result of me changing one of the test names.
<nic-doffay> It's a bit of a cryptic message though.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: test_optionselector.py", line 36
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: that one does:self.assertThat(collapsed.selectedIndex, Equals(0))
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: but apparently the selectedIndex is 1
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, got it then cheers!
<Cimi> greyback, I updated and pushed
<Mirv> Cimi: tsdgeos: I haven't had dedicated time to Qt lately because all of the interation etc. so I've started on 5.2 (qtbase), but I'm kind of doing it on my spare time for now :S
<Mirv> (now in Oakland)
<Mirv> or the beta1
<Mirv> s/interation/integration/
<Cimi> greyback, that's the diff http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1214423/revision/481
 * Cimi thinks should be starsCount not starCount
<greyback> Cimi: did you discuss API with the SDK guys?
<Cimi> greyback, no
<Cimi> greyback, I guess can happen in the merge review now
<Cimi> s/can/should
<greyback> Cimi: yeah. Please ask them, they've the experience with defining clean APIs
<mzanetti> mhr3: hey ho
<mzanetti> mhr3: I renamed an mp3 file in my Music dir and now I have a bunch of broken entries in the music scope
<mzanetti> mhr3: do you know how I can reset that?
<mhr3> mzanetti, sadly mediascanner should handle that iirc
<mzanetti> mhr3: I assume I can purge mediascanners somehow
<mhr3> mzanetti, anyway, `stop mediascanner && rm -rf ~/.cache/mediascanner
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, can you see where this is failing now? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/1104/
<nic-doffay> I'm missing it.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... no idea right now. I guess someone from  #sdk might be able to help
<tsdgeos> Saviq: around?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tabbar_dash/+merge/192505 and answered your comments, tell me if you prefer me to find someone else to continue with the review
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I probably won't be that useful this week
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll just try and reply
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can ask mzanetti to do it if you prefer
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll just answer where there's doubts
 * greyback eod
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> fginther, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/128/consoleFull stuck in dep resolution?
<Mirv> Saviq: we've a problem running unity8 AP:s even with the new Mir (in 208)
<Mirv> Saviq: note, with newest image + mir/unity-mir/platform-api (unity8 not updated to trunk)
<Saviq> Mirv, where are you?
<Mirv> Saviq: in 208, although stop the press :) we just found out the latest release didn't have the last two commits committed two weeks ago to unity8.. it seems better now after manually applying the diff!
<Mirv> (something started at least)
<fginther> Saviq, looking
 * Mirv just published mir (mirserver9/mirclient4), platform-api, unity-mir, unity8, unity-system-compositor, hopefully migrating from proposed as well soonish
<Saviq> Mirv, awesoooome ;)
 * Mirv notices that there's a slight delay with unity8, but that's ok
<Mirv> Saviq: note that obviously we're bypassing the process with manual testing since unity8 desktop tests don't run as indicated by that bug report you commented about (notify-osd)
<Mirv> and well that bypassing of the process resulted in this small messup that we now needed to rebuild unity8 and retest it
<Mirv> Saviq: so even though like hacks like killing notify-osd and what not might seem overly complicated, if they get us to pass desktop tests it will improve touch releasing as well as we have less points of error from manual work
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, I'll prepare a branch I think, to temporarily unblock stuf
<Saviq> f
<Saviq> Mirv, no need for a new unity8 release? just a rebuild?
<Mirv> Saviq: there wouldn't be a need (even a rebuild need) otherwise but the test fixes weren't in yet
<Saviq> Mirv, k
<Saviq> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/kill-notify-osd/+merge/192972
<Saviq> Mirv, I could've used pkill / killall, but I find pidof more reliable somehow...
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, building soonish
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-29
<Mirv> Saviq: it seems to work great here! too bad you got a Disapprove in the MR as well :P
<larsu> Saviq: how do I get unity8 to load the notification plugin?
 * larsu has patches but no way to test them
<Saviq> larsu, export QML2_IMPORT_PATH to wherever unity-notifications installed the plugin
<Saviq> larsu, easiest probably to just build the package
<larsu> Saviq: that's what I thought, but it doesn't seem to get called
<Saviq> larsu, is the qmldir file there with the .so?
<Saviq> larsu, and does the path include Unity/Notifications/ ?
<larsu> Saviq: I'm running ot off the package
<Saviq> larsu, ah, and why do you feel it's not working?
<larsu> Saviq: it's neither taking the name nor printing the message that it wasn't able to
<Saviq> larsu, it must be calling it, TBH, try adding some debugging around it, or just gdb it?
<larsu> Saviq: meh, I must have messed up. It worked after rebuilding and reinstalling. Sorry 'bout that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tabbar_dash/+merge/192505 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, on it
<tsdgeos> good
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this will conflict badly with the switching_previews
<mzanetti> I thought you were basing this on that one
<tsdgeos> i wasn't i said i would rebase after "getting it to work"
<tsdgeos> so i guess i should do this now :D
<mzanetti> ah right... well, gimme a bit first to understand it better
<tsdgeos> [OFFTOPIC] I just bought tickets for a Kavinsky concert in London one of the days of the sprint, going with two friends, if anyone wants to join head to ticketmaster :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: commented in the wrong MR?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not sure if this is in the patch you did in the SDK or if it's in unity: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/tabbar_external_use/+merge/192307/comments/444320
<mzanetti> right... I wanted to comment it on the other
<tsdgeos> i mean, we didn't use a tabbar before
<tsdgeos> it may as well be an existing bug :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: right. but at least in apps the tabbar's text adjust to the background color
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no clue where the logic for that is located tho
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you mean "in apps"?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, apps
<tsdgeos> isn't just that your background is darker at the bottom + the border/shadow ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... check out some app with white background, the tabs text will be dark grey
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: while e.g. in the Authenticator app which has black background, the text is white
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes, but that's not a tabbar
<tsdgeos> is it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes it is. but looking at the rest of unity's text, I think in our case want to keep it white, but just add the shadow etc like you said
<tsdgeos> still
<tsdgeos> that's the tabbar
<tsdgeos> not related at all to the MR you commented at all that only makes the tabbar usable externally
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I added another comment and clarified that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think exactly this is the issue tho. the SDK components are created to change (invert) their text colors depending on the background, while unity's text always stays white but has shadows which make it readable on bright background
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<mzanetti> brb
<tsdgeos> and that's why we should not ignore the SDK :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pushed something that should help, can you update both branches and try again?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you still create a "search bar broken position" as you reported in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1240118 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240118 in Unity 8 "Scrolling in dash breaks" [High,Triaged]
<mhr3> tsdgeos, can you ping me about it in an hour? my phone's battery died over the night :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, this does. The progression arrow is still "invisible" tho. I guess we need a chat with design on what to do with that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that progression arrow is the same as any white background app
<tsdgeos> i.e. the SDK doesn't do anything smart to fix stuff if the background is white for it
<tsdgeos> basically because it's an image
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no. in apps it uses a black arrow. But I see why we can't use that one
<tsdgeos> well that is if you changed the theme
<tsdgeos> to a dark theme
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I think MainView changes the theme depending on the background color
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tbh the only thing i can see happening is getting an "image with border"
<tsdgeos> and use that all the time
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes, I think that's what we'd want in unity
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you take another screenshot with your white background and attach it to the MR? and then we add someone from design to the MR and hope they read their emails?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://i.imgur.com/LH6xe0D.png
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what you are seeing with the scrolling is fine
<tsdgeos> it's just that the dash home is some pixels highers than the screen
<tsdgeos> so it doesn't come back
<tsdgeos> that happens with non patched version too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: really? but it's empty
<tsdgeos> i.e. lp:unity8
<tsdgeos> well it's "bottom margin"
<tsdgeos> that or we're speaking about two different things :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: right. confirming it in trunk too
<tsdgeos> it feels weird
<tsdgeos> because it's just something like 1 gu
<tsdgeos> but it's how it's supposed to behave if oyu think about it
<mzanetti> really? don't see why yet
<tsdgeos> because the header is "special"
<tsdgeos> it's not a hard body
<tsdgeos> it comes out from the bottom
<tsdgeos> so that's what's happening here
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it really feels like one last update() call of something is missing
<tsdgeos> why?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: for example this: http://i.imgur.com/27z12c4.png
<mzanetti> would you still say that the content is higher that the listview?
<tsdgeos> nope
<mzanetti> but it still happens
<mzanetti> and I can't slowly drag it to that place. only when overshooting it not always comes back
<mzanetti> here's good one: http://i.imgur.com/qRGh9zV.png
<tsdgeos> i can't do that here
<mzanetti> flick it upwards as quickly as you can
<tsdgeos> sure
<mzanetti> but yes. it's the same in trunk
<tsdgeos> always comes to the correct position
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that's on your phone or in the desktop too?
<tsdgeos> i'm guessing the desktop because of the screenies
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep. desktop
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you repro if you resize the window?
<tsdgeos> just random asking :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just got it reproduced with the video scope on the phone
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: to which size do you want me to resize it?
<tsdgeos> to any
<tsdgeos> since i don't know how do you to do only have one category there
<tsdgeos> i'm just making it taller
<tsdgeos> so that all fits on screen
<tsdgeos> and then doing the overshoot
<tsdgeos> i can't make it behave wrong
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah. it happens with the standard size and also with that larger one as in the screenshot
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, one difference is that I use GRID_UNIT_PX=18. Don't think that's the reason, but who knows
<mhr3> tsdgeos, checked and yea, the header is still moving weirdly
<mhr3> no scrolling issues though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can't repro with that either
<tsdgeos> :(
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: now I can reproduce it 100%
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> really?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: grab the dash, move it quickly up and down a couple of times
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and at some point release it after the upwards movement
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> that helped
<mzanetti>  \o/
<tsdgeos> but seems to be a regular LVWPH bug
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> nothing to do with this one
<mzanetti> same in trunk, as I said
<tsdgeos> can you report it and assign it to me?
<mzanetti> yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why don't we colour the image depending on the background colour?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgraphicaleffects/qml-qtgraphicaleffects1-colorize.html
<tsdgeos> because i don't do graphical decisions
<tsdgeos> as i don't expect the designers to tell me how to code
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you have that problem only on the device or also on the desktop?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1245824
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245824 in Unity 8 "[LVWPH] Header position can be messed up by flicking up the content" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> tsdgeos, both
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: tz
<tsdgeos> tx
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is it wanted by design that we removed the DashBar?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this looks a bit odd: http://i.imgur.com/n2OWijK.jpg  Do you think we could make it fade out towards the right edge in that case?
<tsdgeos> do we do any such fading anywhere?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... probably not. or something else you can think of?
<tsdgeos> besides doing the fading wouldn't be easy either
<mzanetti> I guess so, yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not really, personally it doesn't look bad to me, but i can understand it does for some people
<mzanetti> well, not blocking the merge because of this. but I think it's worth to have a chat with jouni
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mzanetti http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgraphicaleffects/qml-qtgraphicaleffects1-opacitymask.html
<Cimi> just anchor it left to the search bar
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> that docs page is badly broken
<tsdgeos> Cimi: but you need a mask source for that
<tsdgeos> which if we stretch
<tsdgeos> is going to look weird, no?
<tsdgeos> otoh we can have it fixed size 20 and not stretch
<tsdgeos> ignore me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: are you in the office?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, all designers are in oakland apart rosie
<Cimi> might go later
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> like after lunch so I can eat good stuff :)
<tsdgeos> he he
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: some smaller comments: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tabbar_dash/+merge/192505/comments/444381
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it will also conflict a lot with nic-doffay's filter-selector branch.
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> not
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that would be /o\
<tsdgeos> how do you put your arms on top of your head?
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> it's more like this: http://i1.wp.com/theminorityreport.co/stixblog/files/2012/07/demotivational-posters-quadruple-facepalm.jpg
<mzanetti> :P
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, there's only so much acrobatics one can do in ascii :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, when you have some time, mind taking over this one while Saviq is away? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/189556
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<tsdgeos> will have a look later
<tsdgeos> working on mhr3's LVWPH bug now
<mzanetti> ok.
<tsdgeos> my scopes are on strike
<tsdgeos> WARN  2013-10-29 12:44:10 unity.dash.scopeproxy ScopeProxy.cpp:516 Could not search '' on applications.scope => Timed out waiting for scope proxy connection
<tsdgeos> WARN  2013-10-29 12:44:10 unity.dash.scopeproxy ScopeProxy.cpp:516 Could not search '' on home.scope => Timed out waiting for scope proxy connection
<tsdgeos> WARN  2013-10-29 12:44:10 unity.dash.scopeproxy ScopeProxy.cpp:516 Could not search '' on photos.scope => Timed out waiting for scope proxy connection
<tsdgeos> WARN  2013-10-29 12:44:10 unity.dash.scopeproxy ScopeProxy.cpp:516 Could not search '' on music.scope => Timed out waiting for scope proxy connection
<tsdgeos> WARN  2013-10-29 12:44:10 unity.dash.scopeproxy ScopeProxy.cpp:516 Could not search '' on video.scope => Timed out waiting for scope proxy connection
<tsdgeos> WARN  2013-10-29 12:44:10 unity.dash.scopeproxy ScopeProxy.cpp:516 Could not search '' on files.scope => Timed out waiting for scope proxy connection
<tsdgeos> :-S
<mhr3> tsdgeos, are you able to reproduce it now?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: btw, any idea about ↑↑↑↑
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, just a timeout... should fix itself
<davidcalle> tsdgeos, you have activated the french Dash mode. Please deal with the unions first.
<mhr3> lol, what?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: nope
<tsdgeos> just nothing in the dash
<tsdgeos> and restarting unity doesn't help either
<mhr3> tsdgeos, odd... pkill -f unity-scope-home
<tsdgeos> it's eating 60% of my cpu
<mhr3> what is?
<tsdgeos>  unity-scope-home
<tsdgeos> and init was eating 100%
<tsdgeos> whatever init is
<mhr3> init is upstart
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so, yea, kill the home scope and see if it helps
<tsdgeos> it did
<hyperair> init taking 100% is really weird.
<hyperair> if it's taking 100%, that would probably be something dying nad getting restarted
<mhr3> tsdgeos, interesting, if you ever see that again ping me, sounds like something very badly broken
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, will
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and don't kill it, we'll try to do some debugging ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> it's not the first time i've had those timeouts
<tsdgeos> never realized if the scope was eating the cpu though
<mhr3> well fwiw scopes aren't using upstart, so the init cpu usage is weird
<mzanetti> really? in a world where 110% of your life is subject to surveillance we are the ones that get the big brother award for a feature that can be turned off?
<mzanetti> really Austria, really?
<mhr3> mzanetti, link?
<mzanetti> mhr3: this is german tho: http://www.golem.de/news/big-brother-award-oesterreich-nominierung-fuer-mark-shuttleworth-1310-102415.html
<mzanetti> ah wait. this is only the nomination. But we actually got it... let me find more
<sergiusens> mzanetti, it's on omg ubuntu
<sergiusens> mzanetti, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/ubuntu-wins-big-brother-austria-privacy-award
<ricotz> charles, hi
<ricotz> charles, is it possible that indicator-session makes a more sophisticated check for unity rather than just looking for an available "com.canonical.Unity" dbus
<ricotz> while the libunity support can only be activated for other docks while providing this dbus, indicator-session gets fooled and will leave you without an option to shutdown/logout
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we needed to stars landing stuff, the queue is impressive!
<Cimi> almost 20 branches = BB party (big break)
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dont-tease-while-moving/+merge/192366/comments/444432
<mzanetti> +1 on getting stuff merged somehow. we're building up conflicts like crazy
<dandrader> mzanetti, speaking about it, any news on when stuff will start landing on trunk again?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have no idea
<mzanetti> fginther: any updates?
<mzanetti> mhr3: what do I need to do to make the music scope pick up album artwork? I tried with folder.jpg or embedding it into the id3 tag.
<mhr3> mzanetti, only fetching from lastfm works atm
<Cimi> mzanetti, Greeter moved even tho its locked
<Cimi> mzanetti, lil typo in the test
<mzanetti> mhr3: does that mean it should appear automatically?
<mhr3> mzanetti, if it has proper album and artist tags, yes
<fginther> mzanetti, sorry, I haven't been keeping up with unity8 specifically, but I see that nothing is passing, does anyone know why?
<mzanetti> fginther: Last time I checked it was some setup issues. let me check latest logs
<mzanetti> mhr3: works, thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: can't spot it
<Cimi> mzanetti, tho is like slang imho :D
<Cimi> and it's instead its
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> yeah, can fix it
<Cimi> mzanetti, also
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's not anymore only when it's locked
<Cimi> so I'd change the text
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok
<mzanetti> fginther: hmm... so the issue seems still to be that we require some post installation script which fails on the read only fs
<mzanetti> fginther: not sure if you're indeed the right one to fix this.
<mzanetti> fginther: hmm... actually I don't know. This is an example failure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2491/console
<mzanetti> fginther: happens only on the phones
<mzanetti> unfortunately I'm quite out of date nowadays on how those jobs work
<fginther> mzanetti, that job is ancient
<fginther> mzanetti, :-) anything newer?
<mzanetti> sure. one sec
<mzanetti> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2713/console
<fginther> mzanetti, the test runner has changed quite a bit, but this one is recent enough
<fginther> mzanetti, ahhh, I remember a bug now related to this: "unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/unity8' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link"
<fginther> mzanetti, let me dig it out of irc logs
<fginther> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1243432
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243432 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "Packaging issue makes unity un-installable" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<fginther> mzanetti, I fix was committed, but can't yet tell if it's in the image
<fginther> s/I fix/a fix/
<mzanetti> fginther: where was this fixed? in unity?
<fginther> mzanetti, lxc-android-config
<fginther> mzanetti, looks like 0.117 is on my phone which was flashed several days ago, so should be fixed...
<mzanetti> fginther: ok. thanks. I'll run some build to see if it passes
<fginther> mzanetti, so in the runs from the last few days. I see nothing but failed unlock attempts on the touch devices
<tsdgeos> back
<mzanetti> fginther: hmm, this one? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/134/console
<fginther> mzanetti, while I have your attention... Do you recall the origins of the A10checklicenseheaders hook script? It doesn't allow GPL and LGPL, was there a specific reason for this?
<mzanetti> fginther: huh? I don't think so... are you referring to renato's branch?
<fginther> mzanetti, yes, that started it
<mzanetti> fginther: well, it does allow GPL and LGPL, but not if the copyright holder is something else than Canonical (or Digia or Google - which are our exceptions)
<mzanetti> fginther: the solution for renato is to move the copied stuff into a subdir called 3rd_party which then will be excluded by the check
<mzanetti> fginther: well, I guess the proper long term solution would be to make the hook more customizable and include allowed copyright holders on a per project basis
<mzanetti> fginther: in renato's case "Philip Withnall"
<fginther> mzanetti, ahh. thanks
<fginther> mzanetti, I'm attempting to rebuild http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/134/console with the ubuntu-daily ppa, to see if that resolves the package issue
<mzanetti> fginther: cool, thanks
<fginther> mzanetti, it passed - http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/147/console
<mzanetti> fginther: nice!
<fginther> mzanetti, should that be made into a configuration change? We had to remove that PPA in the past due to building with unreleased package issues
<fginther> but maybe this needs to be changed, at least temporarily?
<mzanetti> fginther: hmm... thining about it... I don't think that would be a good idea to make persistent
<mzanetti> fginther: afaics the month without CI introduced a lot of testing failures...
<mzanetti> fginther: I'm going to check our tests and contact you later on how to proceed
<mzanetti> thanks a bunch so far
<fginther> mzanetti, please let me know if I can help
<mzanetti> fginther: I will
<mzanetti> fginther: but I need to figure what failures are our tests and what failures are in the CI system first
<mzanetti> Cimi: fixed btw
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, could you please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/notify-osd/allow-being-replaced/+merge/192990 when you have a minute
<Saviq> MacSlow, we want notify-osd to give up the service name when unity8 starts
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... saw Lars' eMail... on my radar today.
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok great, thanks
<larsu> MacSlow: let me know when you have any questions
<MacSlow> larsu, ok
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hey, I didn't get a chance to find you anything major to do - but there's plenty of bugs waiting to be fixed - couldn't find nothing interesting?
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... solved all the issues/regression due to the fullscreen-support for the sim-unlock ext. snap-decision
<tsdgeos> dandrader: standup?
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool
 * Saviq → breakfast, ttyl
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I haven't look yet, it was more of a pre-emptive ask for an hour or two from now!
<mzanetti> MacSlow: do you know why Notification AP tests fail in jenkins?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, last time I saw them fail was due to timeouts
<mzanetti> MacSlow: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/144/
<MacSlow> mzanetti, afaik they've started failing since the move to t
<Cimi> Saviq, how is there?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, since the AP-test didn't change I expect some underlying (maybe autopilot itself) parts to have introduced this regression
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I can try diving into that after I did the MRs for the fullscreen-support and worked on larsu's notify-osd branch he and Saviq asked for
<MacSlow> mzanetti, will that work for you?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: sure. I'll try collect some more input for you in the meantime
<MacSlow> mzanetti, only autopilot-related bit I remember is a switch from ap 1.3 to 1.4 when going from s to t... but not sure what that actually comes with in terms of changes
<Saviq> MacSlow, mzanetti not due to timeouts
<MacSlow> Saviq, what's the cause then?
<Saviq> MacSlow, mzanetti, due to notify-osd stealing notifications from unity8
<Saviq> at least that's my suspicion
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... so my unity-notification branch will come in handy then :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, mzanetti and that's exactly what the notify-osd and unity-notifications MPs from larsu are about
<MacSlow> Saviq, larsu: you have the lp:unity-notification part of the service-request problem already?
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-notifications/replace-existing-service/+merge/192989
<Saviq> MacSlow, only thing missing is notify-osd exiting gracefully when having been replaced
<MacSlow> Saviq, from larsu comment I took I needed to do the unity-notification parts still...
<Saviq> otherwise we'll be leaving ghoul notify-osd things
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, he made it non-replaceable is all
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-notifications/replace-existing-service/revision/187
<MacSlow> Saviq, sure... then let me test that
<Saviq> MacSlow, so the thing should be working, but notify-osd won't exit
<Saviq> which we should probably fix
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... I'm looking into that now
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you have anything we can/should take over at your EOD, please let us know
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just now jumped on the Dbus issue... hope I can resolve it before my EOD
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<MacSlow> larsu, Saviq: the taking over (unity8 replacing notify-osd) works using your two branches
<MacSlow> larsu, Saviq: what's not working on your end? how did you test it?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, notify-osd is still running, though, right?
<Saviq> MacSlow, which means the next time notify-osd is triggered, there will be two, then three, then four etc...
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok... yeah it is...
<Saviq> only the last of which will actually handle notifications
<mzanetti> anyone knows why our autopilot tests take a minute to start?
<Saviq> mzanetti, hud
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ./run works fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, that trunk on desktop?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, started fine here
<mzanetti> ok... they don't even seem to start... but wait for like 20 secs on each test to fail
<mzanetti> ProcessSearchError: Search criteria returned no results
<Saviq> mzanetti, look into ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<Saviq> mzanetti, to see why it didn't start
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can also manually start with
<Saviq> initctl start unity8 BINARY=builddir/unity8
<Saviq> this way it starts with upstart (you'll then need initctl stop unity8 to stop it respawning)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, thanks.
<Saviq> we should transition ./run to upstart ,btw
<mzanetti> food is ready. will try in a sec
<Cimi> does stop() reset timers?
<Cimi> like, is stop(); start(); the same or restart() ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, it does
<Cimi> thx
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you there? happened again
<tsdgeos> init 100% and home-scope 60% cpu
<mhr3> tsdgeos, uuuh :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so, let's get some logs first
<mhr3> `bustle-pcap dbus-traffic.bustle`
<mhr3> ctrl+c after a few seconds
<mhr3> tsdgeos, perhaps also install upstart-monitor to see if that is doing something interesting
<tsdgeos> mhr3: did that, got nothing?¿
<mhr3> tsdgeos, as in the file is empty?
<tsdgeos> ah saves to a file :D
<mhr3> yea, the second param is filename :)
<tsdgeos> ok, there's stuff in there
<mhr3> pls open a bug and attach it there (+ make it private you never know what's in dbus messages)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, anything interesting showing up in upstart-monitor?
<tsdgeos> installing
<tsdgeos> mhr3: bug against what?
<tsdgeos> home-scope?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, also, the init using 100% cpu is the one owned by root or your user?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, home-scope is fine
<mhr3> we'll move it if necessary
<tsdgeos> me
<mhr3> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ran upstart-monitor
<tsdgeos> seeing nothing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and last thing, clean your /var/crash if you have any unity-scope-home crash files there, and get a crash file from the home scope
<tsdgeos> empty
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hmm, i guess it's busy processing some events that are just being discarded then
<mhr3> tsdgeos, anyway, `ulimit -c unlimited` and pkill -11 -f unity-scope-home
<mhr3> that will produce a crash file ^
<tsdgeos> didn't :-S
<mhr3> tsdgeos, did you do -11?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> copied from here
<mhr3> wth
<tsdgeos> mhr3: in /var/crash you mean the file should end up, right?
<mhr3> yea
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it might take a while for apport to process the core?
<mhr3> although it shouldn't be too long
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> top and iotop say nothing is going on
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you didn't disable apport or anything like that?
<tsdgeos> not that i remember
<tsdgeos> but it may have happened
<tsdgeos> this is a very old install
<mhr3> hmm, clean /var/crash would suggest that... there's always something crashing :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mhr3> tsdgeos, grep enabled /etc/default/apport ?
<tsdgeos> enabled=1
<MacSlow> Saviq, sadly no news yet on the notification-service takeover front... still trying to figure out why I'm not receiving any "NameLost" or "NameOwnerChanged" signals to which I installed callback-handlers in larsu's notify-osd branch...
<Saviq> larsu, pointers ↑?
<kgunn> man mterry quits a lot
<larsu> MacSlow: you should be receiving a NameLost
<larsu> as soon as somebody else tries to grab the name
<larsu> (if you allow being replaced)
<MacSlow> larsu, not happening
<MacSlow> larsu, using your branch with that "G_TYPE_UINT, DBUS_NAME_FLAG_ALLOW_REPLACEMENT," change... maybe that's the wrong way to advertise this? but then... unity8 would not be able to step in...
<MacSlow> larsu, lots of unknowns to figure out still
<larsu> MacSlow: no, that's exactly right. Do you have a branch somewhere for me to look at?
<MacSlow> larsu, one sec... let me push my stuff to a +junk one...
<larsu> MacSlow: take you're time. Gotta run for ~15 mins anyway
<MacSlow> larsu, I'm past my EOD too... and just said screw it...
<MacSlow> larsu, lp:~macslow/+junk/notify-osd-allow-being-replaced (still pushing)
<MacSlow> larsu, finished
<MacSlow> larsu, just touched src/dbus.c there
<larsu> MacSlow: thanks, looking into it now
<MacSlow> larsu, oh wait...
<MacSlow> larsu, I fixed it... just pushing
<MacSlow> larsu, I can continue on that if you need to run
<larsu> MacSlow: I already did but I also have tons of other stuff to do. Would be nice if you continued if you found the bug
<MacSlow> larsu, sure... I'll push a proper branch (non-junk) against yours once I've it all running cleanly...
<MacSlow> larsu, watch you inbox by tomorrow
<larsu> MacSlow: awesome. Have a nice evening!
<ricotz> larsu, hi :)
<ricotz> larsu, i am hoping you received my mail
<larsu> ricotz: ah sorry I did and meant to answer
 * larsu is on a sprint right now
<ricotz> larsu, ok, don't worry, just wanted to make sure it reached you
<larsu> ricotz: it did. It looks like I'll have time to port that patch early this cycle.
<ricotz> larsu, having it soon would be great :) while it is pretty much integrated and its absence breaks things
<MacSlow> Saviq, all done... MR for notify-osd is up
<Saviq> MacSlow, awesome, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, see you tomorrow... emails also sent with a quick summary.
<Saviq> larsu, that looks good in you G-spectacles https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/notify-osd/exit-if-being-replaced/+merge/193121 ?
<larsu> Saviq: yes, this looks like it's working. Connecting gtk_main_quit directly to the dbus signal is a bit ugly, but won't be a problem
<larsu> Saviq: do you want me to comment on the MR?
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, that was what I was hoping for input on
<larsu> Saviq: ok. I'll approve
<Saviq> larsu, you'd rather have a "quit()" that would do cleanup and call gtk_main_quit at the end?
<larsu> Saviq: yes, that would be cleaner. The signal puts arguments on the stack. Usually we connect to funtions that expect these arguments. It will work in this case because gtk_main_quit() doesn't take any arguments
<larsu> so it just ignores the stack
<larsu> I say it's fine, that code base is a bit of a mess at this point anyway
<Saviq> larsu, k
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-30
<baron_zemo> using ubuntu 13.10 and unity 7.1.2 here, was wondering where I would find the file in my system for the unity gui's launcher icon padding.  I've found the 'dash_widget.json' which had padding variables inside of it, but was not what i was looking for.
<baron_zemo> I want to edit the left and right padding variables for the unity launcher.  the space between the icons and the desktop.
<baron_zemo> is this possible?
<baron_zemo> I've edited something similar in the cinnamon app switcher before...
<ChrisTownsend> baron_zemo: Hi, I'm not quite sure I follow what you are asking.  Do you want to decrease/increase the size of the icons (and the Launcher) or are you wanting to leave the Launcher the same width and make the icons smaller or something else?
<baron_zemo> ChrisTownsend, no icon sizes aside, there is a constant space between the icons and the windows you open.  the space around the icons, to the left and right
<baron_zemo> I'm pretty that's just padding, and it either stays the same as you increase icon size, or increases proportionally
<baron_zemo> there's got to be a variable/function for it somewhere.
<baron_zemo> this: http://imgur.com/a/vqpQQ
<baron_zemo> ChrisTownsend, http://imgur.com/a/vqpQQ
<ChrisTownsend> baron_zemo: Ok, thanks for the pic.  That helps me visualize what you are asking.  I'm pretty sure this value is hard coded in the Unity code.  Feel free to enter a bug to make this configurable, and as always, patches are welcome:)
<baron_zemo> ChrisTownsend, aw man, yeah if it's hardcoded and not a padding variable, yeah .  okay thanks man.
<ChrisTownsend> baron_zemo: Sorry I didn't have a better answer for you:)
<baron_zemo> ChrisTownsend,  better than this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/368214/where-can-i-find-unity-7-1-2s-appearence-gui-files-on-my-drive
<baron_zemo> :'(
<ChrisTownsend> Wow...just wow.
<ChrisTownsend> baron_zemo: Have you tired the Unity Tweak tool?
<ChrisTownsend> Err, I mean tried.
<baron_zemo> yes, unity-tweak, ubuntu-tweak, dconf-editor and myUnity and tweak-tools
<baron_zemo> I'm 99% sure i've adequately looked them over and haven't seen the option, or maybe i saw it but did not recognize it
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, I know what you are looking for wasn't in it, but I thought you might find it handy, but you are already aware.
<baron_zemo> it's no big deal ofcourse i just have free time.
<ChrisTownsend> Heh, ok.
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_bad_header_position_1240118/+merge/193200 fixes the problem for you? It does here
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how's the autolanding thing going? need help? we really need to get going :D
<tsdgeos> we've 18 approved reviews :D
<mhr3> oh the conflicts! :P
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: only 18? I thought it would be more :D
<mzanetti> MacSlow: how's larsu's branch integration going?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: FYI: CI should work again, but our AP tests are failing on trusty
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure, so who's fixing them?
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: MacSlow is. actually larsu already prepared a branch which should fix. needs a little more love by MacSlow still
<tsdgeos> ookidoki
<MacSlow> mzanetti, all done
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ah cool. are all the tests passing on that branch?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, locally yes... on jenkins I don't know
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ok. which branch?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I assume you're talking about the notify-osd/unity8 notification-service-takeover
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's all merged by now
<mzanetti> MacSlow: it's merged to trunk already?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq did that yesterday
<mzanetti> ah. nice
 * mzanetti triggers a few jenkins runs
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yup... both relevant branches updated... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/notify-osd/trunk/revision/473 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/revision/186
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so no more mass-failure should happen
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ah I see, that wasn't in unity8
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so I guess we still need to wait for those projects to be released
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tested the notification-service take-over only on my desktop though
<MacSlow> mzanetti, correct... the changed needed to happen in the notification-backend and notify-osd itself
<Cimi> mzanetti, do we need tests here? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1240756/+merge/192939
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... not really I'd say.
<Cimi> mzanetti, this only because I'm not the author of the branch? :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, you got it
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... I mean. We could test if the image is invisible when !== Ready
<mzanetti> Cimi: but that kinda tests the Image {} itself which we assume is tested withing Qt
<Cimi> or width of control
<mzanetti> Cimi: actually, yeah... for the width we probably should have tests, you're right
<Cimi> might write a test for him to safe time
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i made the switching previous thing crash
<tsdgeos> but now i can't repro it
<tsdgeos> :-(
<Cimi> tsdgeos, on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_bad_header_position_1240118/+merge/193200
<tsdgeos> and since somehow it seems i have the crash stuff disabled in my desktop
<tsdgeos> i don't even have the bt  :-/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I just read the diff so I don't know the rest of the code
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you even have apport installed? :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I was not a huge fan of setting         m_inContentHeightKeepHeaderShown = m_headerItem && m_headerItem->y() == contentY();
<Cimi>         setContentHeight(contentHeight);
<Cimi>         m_inContentHeightKeepHeaderShown = false;
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i actually do :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you are welcome to fix it otherwise
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I don't know the code, I was just wondering if you had better ideas
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if i had better ideas, i would have created a better patch
<Cimi> fair :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fwiw i just tested it, does indeed fix the header
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what was the "There's still the issue Saviq described - the previews move when swiping between them, " in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/189556
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't think i see anything wrong while swiping
<mhr3> tsdgeos, there seems to be a couple more revs, so perhaps it got fixed? :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: maybe, can you describe to me what it was or try it yourself?
<mhr3> you wouldn't miss it, it was very visible and weird :)
<mhr3> basically the previews were moving into [0,0] when you swiped
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you put m_headerItem && m_headerItem->y() == contentY() just in update layout?
<Cimi> just a no is enough :)
<Cimi> I know you worked loads on that yesterday
<tsdgeos> Cimi: update layout == viewportMoved ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah sorry
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the test says i can't
<tsdgeos> i.e. do the change you suggest and testHeaderPositionBug1240118 doesn't work anymore
<tsdgeos> can you please confirm?
<tsdgeos> booooo
<tsdgeos> i knew it
<tsdgeos> this test wasn't going to fly on the VM's
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you have a " print("model is", model)" in the switching previews thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that does sound like me, altough I thought I had removed them all
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: will fix
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: also why is onClicked now different to onPressAndHold in GenericScopeView?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: because we always want to show a preview onPressAndHold. and we always want to show a preview onClicked except for apps
<tsdgeos> hmmmok
<tsdgeos> not cool harcoding the names in there
<tsdgeos> is that something the scopes can help us with?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I had this discussion with mhr... eventually they convinced me to do it like this
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: AlbumTile gone because noone was using it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I wanted to keep this merge clean as in only changing stuff required for the preview and not mixing it up with the cleanup that's needed in the Dash folder
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: however, because of required API changes of Tiles I felt it doesn't make sense to update that one now even though unneeded and drop it in 3 weeks again
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed the removal of the print()
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: looks good to me
<tsdgeos> the lack of tests is a bit unfortunate
<tsdgeos> is this urgent to get merged? otherwise we can wait on the tests even if they take some time, no?
<tsdgeos> iow
<tsdgeos> do you think there would be a benefit on getting this merged without tests?
<tsdgeos> like getting more real life testers sooner?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think the only benefit would be to stop causing conflicts. I rebased this already like 10 times and as you see it's starting already again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but ok. I'm finishing that albumart provider fix and then try to start getting some tests
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm ok with getting it in if it's a hassle to maintian
<tsdgeos> now if we could get it in :D
<mzanetti> indeed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not sure i understand the first point of your comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tabbar_dash/+merge/192505
<tsdgeos> when you want me to check it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the narrowMode thing?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the "check for length == 1 is in the childItem assignment "
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so you have a property called "childItem" which might be set to a list, and everytime you use "childItem" you check if it in fact just one item
<tsdgeos> yes
<mzanetti> oh wait... I might have something overlooked... gimme a sec
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok, so what I meant is that I think it would make more sense to make sure childItem always has only one childItem when setting it.
<mzanetti> instead of checking that each time you use it
<mzanetti> would require to make it a real property instead of an alias tho
<mzanetti> so has downsides too
<tsdgeos> tbh i think it's fine as it is
<tsdgeos> it's not like anyone's going to use it more than how we are
<mzanetti> ok then
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: about the "FIXME: workaround rendering issue due to use of ShaderEffectSource in"
<tsdgeos> i have no clue what it's about tbh :D
<tsdgeos> not sure to what it applies either :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so the UbuntuShape blocks when creating
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if we wouldn't use this huge cacheBuffer, lots of ubuntu shapes would be created when swiping the dash left/right
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which would cause stuttering
<mzanetti> so yeah. I think we should update that FIXME given that it's still valid but refers to non existent stuff for explaining it
<tsdgeos> tbh given we have billions of async loaders inside of async loaders
<tsdgeos> the problem is just that UbuntuShape needs to be more performan
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> yeah... that's what it comes down to
<mzanetti> and this FIXME should probably just say: "Need this huge cachebuffer because UbuntuShape is performing bad"
<tsdgeos> otoh one wouldn't want the dash to create itself all the time either
<tsdgeos> it's probably more battery efficient just to keep it in memory all the time
<tsdgeos> than to waste cpu creating/decreating it
<mzanetti> but not really memory efficient
<tsdgeos> well, it all depends on how much memory
<tsdgeos> but i'll trade anything for battery life :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah. somewhere there are numbers on how much it is
<mzanetti> well, how much it was when I did the measurements. its quite a long time ago by now
<mzanetti> but it was *a lot*
<tsdgeos> anyway i'm not really sure it's me that has to update that comment in this MR since it doesn't really touch that besides putting it inside another item
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, we did have the people scope and no delegatecreationrange for inner listviews
<tsdgeos> so yes, i can see it was quite a lot
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but if you want me to update the comment, tell me what you want so you're happy with the review :D
<tsdgeos> / TODO Investigate if we can switch to a smaller cache buffer when/if UbuntuShape gets more performant
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> much better, yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: about the tests
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure they make much sense tbh
<mhr3> mzanetti, albumart provider fix?
<mhr3> what's the issue with it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what would i be testing besides testing that the tabbar works, that should be tested by the sdk guys?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess there's logic in unity8 which actually switches to a certain scope when clicking on a tab, no?
<tsdgeos> onSelectedTabIndexChanged: {
<tsdgeos>                         dashContentList.currentIndex = selectedTabIndex;
<tsdgeos>                     }
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> heh, ok
<tsdgeos> i mean i can do some tests
<tsdgeos> but ultimately this MR has "no code"
<tsdgeos> it's just refactoring stuff
<tsdgeos> and adding the tabbar
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: assuming the TabBar API changes to rename the parameter selectedIndex. this would break unnoticed.
<mzanetti> so yes... I'd still think a test for clicking a tab and checking if the according scope comes into view would be good
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: btw. exactly this happened with the DashBar before... the SDK changed their api and I guess we still wouldn't know that clicking the dashbar at the bottom was broken if the test wouldn't have cought it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will do
<MacSlow> Did anybody have any luck with using kazam to capture a screen-recording under trusty?
 * mzanetti never heard of kazam before
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's a pretty handy screen-recording tool... uses gstreamer... written in Python... quite nice
<MacSlow> it was all fine under saucy
<tsdgeos> has a K and is not kdelibs-based? where's the world going!
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, well... I'm doing Qt as an old-schoon glib/gtk+ person... so you will have to deal with the K in a non KDE-app ;)
 * tsdgeos kicks ScopeView and GenericScopeView
<tsdgeos> why is GenericScopeView a ScopeView
<tsdgeos> becaue ScopeView is GenericGenericScopeView
<tsdgeos> ...
 * tsdgeos gets the axe ready
<alan_g> greyback_: any chance of looking over some unity-mir MPs?
<greyback_> alan_g: sure
<tsdgeos> does anybody know about the search history expected behaviour on the dash?
<tsdgeos> it seems tehre's code that tries to make it common for all the scopes
<tsdgeos> but then there is code that fails
<tsdgeos> so i wonder if it has to be shared or not
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: mhr3: greyback_: all: ↑↑↑↑
<mhr3> i think nic-doffay was trying to fix it some time ago
<mhr3> so... he'd know :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: good question. I'd say it doesn't make sense to bring up recent music searches in e.g. the video scope
<tsdgeos> because with my tabbar rework
<tsdgeos> there's a single header
<tsdgeos> and thus the history is now shared
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: you know?
<greyback_> due to the home lens, where multiple lenses are sent a search term at one go, I don't think there's a clean way to make the history per-scope
<tsdgeos> well, i'll leave it like that until someone comments then :D
<tsdgeos> will add a note to the MR too
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, sorry was running autopilot tests couldn't click or type :P
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, re that I had a branch I was working on to bring the search history out of the page header.
<nic-doffay> However I was running into an issue where adding queries stopped working and had to shelve it to continue on an sdk issue.
<nic-doffay> That's where it stands currently.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1237829/+merge/193233
<mzanetti> pstolowski: http://i.imgur.com/LWrDtqU.png (notice something?)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, you fixed ac/dc bug? :)
<mzanetti> heh, yeah. feel free to review it
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-1237829/+merge/193233
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yeah, just noticed LP notification, cool :)
<voldyman> i am writing an indicator using libappindicator3, where can i find the list of all icons available?
<davidcalle> voldyman, have a look at http://iloveubuntu.net/icon-library-20-released-gtk3-and-python-3-support
<voldyman> thank davidcalle
<davidcalle> voldyman, yw
<mzanetti> pstolowski: do you know why my home scope only shows some music in like one of 100 runs?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, local music files? if online music - is you network connection reliable?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: local music
<mzanetti> pstolowski: they show up in the music scope. but I've seen it only very rarely in the home scope
<pstolowski> mzanetti, surfacing, or in response to search?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: surfacing
<mzanetti> pstolowski: on the desktop that is. works fine on the phone
<pstolowski> mzanetti, aaah
<pstolowski> mzanetti, did you by any chance unselected 'Music' in dash filters in the home, while search query was empty?
 * mzanetti checks
<mzanetti> pstolowski: hmm... dash filters?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: I'm still talking about unity8
<mzanetti> and I don't run unity7 so, no, I didn't change any settings there
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes, but I mean filters in unity7 (because this would update settings that affect surfacing also in unity8)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, what does 'gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Lenses home-lens-default-view' say?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: ['more_suggestions.scope', 'more_suggestions-amazon.scope']
<mzanetti> this is probably still from the last time I started unity7 in quantal :D
<pstolowski> mzanetti, ah, so that's why, it should have music.scope
<pstolowski> mzanetti, this key controls surfacing search
<mzanetti> pstolowski: like this? ['more_suggestions.scope', 'more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'music.scope']
<pstolowski> mzanetti, and it can be edited by user via filters in Home in unity7 (when search is empty)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: standup
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> pstolowski: hmm... still doesn't show up
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw your header fix doesn't fix the scrolling issue
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which scrolling issue?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:1240118 meaning if i revert r456, it's still broken
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so i guess we should split the bug into two
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well, the fix we had for bad sortfilterproxy/qml is not "the right one", i'm waiting on "the right one" to get updated to the qt packages
<tsdgeos> and that may or may not fix the other thing
<pstolowski> mzanetti, home scope doesn't monitor this key for changes, so you need to restart it. btw, it works here
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so yeah you may want to split the bug
<mhr3> tsdgeos, good, could you comment on that bug and perhaps link it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, did you do bzr commit with --fixes=lp:xxx ?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> never remember to do that
<mhr3> good in this case, at least we can unlink the branch and link it to the split bug
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yay! thanks. this works now
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, got a moment, it's regarding another older branch.
<nic-doffay> Looks like I'm stuck with autopilot until image 8 is sorted.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: sure
<pstolowski> mzanetti, great
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1246351
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246351 in Unity 8 "Positioning of the Dash's header gets confused" [Medium,In progress]
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: thanks :-)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lp:~nicolas-doffay/unity8/scope-search-refactor
<nic-doffay> You'll see the SearchHistory has been moved out to the Dash.
<nic-doffay> and passed through to the page header where the query is added.
<nic-doffay> I've already confirmed the memory address of both page headers in the Dash and that in the PageHeader are the same.
<nic-doffay> Thing is queries don't appear to be added, I have no idea why.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... seems to work fine here
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: so the purpose is to have the same search history everywhere, right?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's right yeah.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: works here
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so you've tested it and it works as it should?
<mzanetti> yeah
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, haha well I must have missed something.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, in that case review?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: well, how do you unfocus the textfield?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: maybe there's an issue in one of the code paths that add something to the history. it's many of them
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, if so can you include that as a review comment?
<nic-doffay> https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/scope-search-refactor/+merge/193265
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, linking it to the bug now.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'd still like to get to the bottom of it. if it's not working for you there must be an issue somewhere
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it was a while ago I last checked. I'm going to merge trunk and test it again.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok yeah. your branch seems really old
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, suggestions for the latter part of this bug are welcome though. https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/scope-search-refactor/+merge/193265
<mzanetti> which bug?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ^
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: when you commit a bugfix, use this: bzr commit --fixes lp:123456
<mzanetti> so the bug report will get linked to the branch
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool
<tsdgeos> booo for me
<mzanetti> booo for tsdgeos!
<tsdgeos> i thought this would work
<tsdgeos> http://pastebin.kde.org/p2giuhabx
<tsdgeos> but doesn't :-S
<tsdgeos> and the damn qml engine doesn't tell me those ugly
<tsdgeos> YOU ARE DEPENDING ON NON NOTIFYABLE STUFF
<tsdgeos> it usually says when you try to do stuff like that with a non notifuable property
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I actually think that's QMetaObject that does
<mzanetti> or well, something in the engine combined with the metaobject information
<tsdgeos> ./qml/qml/qqmljavascriptexpression.cpp:254:                                   QLatin1String(" depends on non-NOTIFYable properties:");
<mzanetti> it requires a QObject to be able to figure that out
<tsdgeos> well, that's what you say :D
<tsdgeos> and since it's not a qobject, it may as well assume it's non notifiable if it can do that :D
<mzanetti> I tend to agree with that
<mzanetti> but then, I've much too little knowledge about javascript to answer that
<tsdgeos> same here
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, it's working here after merging trunk.
<mzanetti> ok... doesn't stop to get weirder
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: anyways, please manually link the bug report with the branch. you can do that in the launchpad ui
<mzanetti> I'll do the review soonish. need to leave for a while now
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I've done that.
<nic-doffay> cool cheers
<nic-doffay> gl with your travels.
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> just going for groceries and alcohol man :D
<mzanetti> bbl
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, haha
<nic-doffay> That's the equivalent of travelling for me now.
<Cimi> hey dednick
<dednick> Cimi: hi
<Cimi> dednick, I wanted to help you on tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1240756/+merge/192939
<Cimi> dednick, but cannot find them :)
<Cimi> but maybe we don't need tests for that
<dednick> Cimi: there are no indicator tests at the moment. They're in ubuntu-settings-components, but it hasn't landed yet
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> so I'll approve now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was looking at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1152150
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1152150 in Unity 8 "[DASH] diagonal swipe is recognized as a scroll" [High,Confirmed]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you have any ideas out of your mind?
<Cimi> maybe if we can detect horizontal velocity we could stop flicking the list view and switch to the other scope
<Cimi> I'll try in 30 mins
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's the joy of list inside of list
<tsdgeos> can't think of anything on top of my head
<Cimi> I'll try
<kgunn> Saviq: ping
<Cimi> if you guys are bored, there are some of my branches waiting reviews
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1231731/+merge/191414
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/192118
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/remove-mathlocal/+merge/192709
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pushed the tests for the tabbar thing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so
<Cimi> tsdgeos, horizontal velocity is 0 on vertical scoll
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can we patch LVWPH?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: for what exactly?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, having horizontal velocity on a vertical scroll
<tsdgeos> Cimi: lvwph is not the top list
<tsdgeos> don't think that changing lvpwh will help
<tsdgeos> or maybe it will
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can do something like onHorizontalVelocityChanged: if (horizontalVelocity > 2 * verticalVelocity) flick left or right
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure i understand the bug at all
<tsdgeos> it's all write in the oren-speech
<tsdgeos> i've still not totally mastered
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you translate to devel-speech what's the problem?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it means that sometimes you want to change lens but you're stuck into the vertical scrolling of the listview
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it depends on how you start the flick basically
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tolerance is difficult
<Cimi> so was thinking of detecting the horizontal speed
<tsdgeos> Cimi: tbh LVWPH doesn't do that
<tsdgeos> it's the flickable
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I know
<tsdgeos> and it won't give us the hSpeed
<tsdgeos> since it's not hScrollable
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but I don't know if you can get the function from it
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> you answered
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we can add code to calculate this
<tsdgeos> Cimi: imho the easiest way is a separate mousearea
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or put a mouse area
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yeah :D
<tsdgeos> i.e. LVPWH doesn't get any "input event"
<tsdgeos> all it gets is
<tsdgeos> "your viewport moved"
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mouse area on top how?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need not to steal events
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you can make mousearea not steal events
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but it usually does steal them
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you do onPressed it gets the event
<Cimi> let me try
<tsdgeos> Cimi: propagateComposedEvents ?
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> it's not that simple
<Cimi> horizontalVelocity represents only when the view moves
<Cimi> doesn't seem the speed of the actual mouse action
<Cimi> dandrader|lunch, ping me when you're back
<dandrader> Cimi, ping
<Cimi> dandrader, so we have listview that allow vertical scrolling
<Cimi> for each scope
<Cimi> dandrader, while we have another list view for horizontal scrolling
<Cimi> to change lens
<Cimi> dandrader, sometimes we start a vertical flick in a scope while we wanted to scroll left or right
<Cimi> how would you work on it?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's a Qt-internal thing to recognize whether something's a horizontal or vertical drag
<Saviq> Cimi, so it requires investigation how we can influence it
<dandrader> Cimi,  +1 on what Saviq said
<Cimi> Saviq, well
<Cimi> Saviq, we start the drag on LVWPH
<Cimi> Saviq, so the mouse event is stolen from now on until the drag ends
<Cimi> by the ScopeListView
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, assuming the ListView doesn't take it over because it's a horizontal drag instead
<Cimi> Saviq, it starts as a vertical drag
<Cimi> Saviq, so the scopelistview gets it
<Cimi> so initial condition, done properly the drag works
<Cimi> but if you start one drag and try to change.. no way, you have to wait for the flick to end
<Cimi> Saviq, was thinking of detecting the mouse event somehow and be able to stop a flick
<Saviq> Cimi, that's internal Qt machinery we can't be hacking around, 'cause we'll just break something
<Saviq> Cimi, we just need to see how we can influence that machinery
<Cimi> Saviq, but there is no way of tell qt to scroll left if the event is already grabbed by the vertical scroll of the scope list view
<Cimi> Saviq, what do you have in mind master?
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, we might need to be able to - but it's not something we can do on our side, we need to investigate qt insides for that
<Saviq> Cimi, you're talking about bug #1152150 right?
<ubot5> bug 1152150 in Unity 8 "[DASH] diagonal swipe is recognized as a scroll" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152150
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah boss
<Saviq> Cimi, so yeah, we need to dig through Qt to improve that
<dandrader> Cimi, it's a feature/good-thing that once you start a horizontal drag it can't turn into a vertical one and vice-versa
<dandrader> Cimi, Saviq although I read somewhere that there's an Apple patent on that :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, sure, but the threshold for it being recognized as vertical or horizontal could be increased
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, so the problem seems to be that a horizontal or vertical drag is prematurely recognized. but by reading the back log it seemed that you guys thought that the behavior I mentioned was wrong
<dandrader> (that you cannot break the h/v flick once it starts
<dandrader> )
<Saviq> dandrader, no no, that's good
<Saviq> dandrader, it's just the initial recognition that we'd like to tweak
<Saviq> dandrader, that said, it is sometimes tricky when you have to wait for the thing to settle before being able to drag in the other direction ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, start doing in both ways, if it settles in a horizontal or vertical direction than you lock that axis
<dandrader> Saviq, that must be what the Apple patent is about :)
<Saviq> dandrader, right ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, but for that to work I suppose you would need a single entity, and not two overlapping, independent entities (ie, the hor-flickable and the vertical one)
<Saviq> dandrader, well, not necessarily - it's basically the same maybe-gesture recognition pattern as we want for the edges
<Saviq> dandrader, so while both say "maybe" they react, but once one says "mine", the other gets canceled
<dandrader> Saviq, right, that might do it
<Saviq> dandrader, but that does require digging in Qt afaict
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<thomi> Saviq: it looks like I can't run the unity8 AP tests on the desktop from the source tree. Is that correct?
<thomi> I should probably know that already...
<Saviq> thomi, you can
<Saviq> thomi, you need to make -C builddir install first, though
<thomi> oh ok
<Saviq> thomi, make -C buillddir autopilot should actually do it for you - but it will run the whole suite
<Saviq> thomi, that's assuming you actually want to run the locally compiled version
<Saviq> thomi, and not the system-wide installed one
<thomi> Saviq: I did './build -s && ./build', but the AP tests look for an upstart thing?
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6331713/
<Saviq> thomi, the suite will tell you what to do with the unity8.conf file
<Saviq> thomi, not sure what failed above :/
<bjsnider> if an app chooses not to export the menubar, does it still work ok?
<Cimi> Saviq, in reality would be good to break a vertical flick for a horizontal
<Cimi> sometimes you really scroll left or right
<Cimi> those cases I'd break and switch to horizontal
<ali1234> tedg: in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dbusmenu-team/libdbusmenu/trunk.14.04/revision/355 you added a #if check for "insert"/"child-added" but you did not make the same check for "remove"/"child-removed". why?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-31
<ali1234> currently appindicators are failing to add menu items correctly but removing works
<ali1234> see bug 1203888
<ubot5> bug 1203888 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "appindicator ignores menu entries after having sent the menu to the indicator" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203888
<tedg> ali1234, I don't remember.  Does adding that on those fix it?
<ali1234> well adding is what is broken, so i suspect removing the check like with remove would fix it... just about to try it
<ali1234> well, this is certainly related - changing "child-added" to "something-else" causes the error message to change as expected. but changing it to "insert" to match the GTK3 case causes a segfault
<ali1234> tedg: so it turns out the fix is to remove all the GTK3 tests from that file - they all apply only to the item insert cb
<ali1234> and specifically the other two modify the argument list to the cb function - and calling it with the wrong set of arguments obviously caused the segfault
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_bad_header_position_1240118/+merge/193200 that it actually fixes the problem for you?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so no landing of the packages we needed?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... seems so :/
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> keep piling up! :D
<tsdgeos> it's almost my full screen height of reviews now :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you quick look at https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1231731/+merge/191414 ? can i top approve?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: done
<tsdgeos> tx
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: a few days ago you asked me about the searchhistorymodel
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I see in nic's branch that there is one in Shell.qml
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> which doesn't seem to be used at all
<tsdgeos> it's just unused as stands now
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> ok.
<mzanetti> I'll note that down
<tsdgeos> and every ScopeView ahs anthoer
<tsdgeos> that is also unused as of now
<mzanetti> yeah, now there is one in Dash.qml with makes it shared among all scopes
<tsdgeos> just the ones in PageHeader are being used now
<mzanetti> oh, another one?
<mzanetti> yeah, the one in PageHeader is gone now
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> yet another conflict for my tabbar branch :D
<tsdgeos> need multi-rebasing :D
<tsdgeos> or just wait some decent time for all the stuff to be merged in
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess we should start rebasing stuff and create a chain of prerequisities
<mzanetti> although that has potential to explode too
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> let's just let it explode organically
<tsdgeos> oh man the new notify-osd killer code is annoying
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> which actually means it's been released?
<tsdgeos> the shell now kills my notify-osd
<tsdgeos> and obviously it doesn't come back after killing the shell
<tsdgeos> so i get some weird old kde notifications floating around :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: was notify-osd the only thing we needed?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ^
<mzanetti> I think yes
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, its 2 of them
<tsdgeos> so maybe we can trigger a single branch manually or something to see how it goes?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: that's what was supposed to happen
<mzanetti> one moment
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i know, it's only annoying as a desktop user :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, probably... :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but as I'm on unity (on the desktop) as soon as I quit my unity8-shell the next notification will trigger starting system-wide notify-osd again
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I assume you're running KDE
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: nope at work-work time
<tsdgeos> i'm running unity+apps
<tsdgeos> most of the apps kdelibs-based
<tsdgeos> and notify-osd doesn't restart here unless i manually start it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hey
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I assume notify-osd doesn't get retriggered because of the KDE-based apps not using libnotify/protocol
<tsdgeos> of course :D
<tsdgeos> they just use the com.foo.notification  bla daemon if it's there
<tsdgeos> and i guess it isn't
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, still if it (notify-osd) runs, it's able to consume notifications triggered by KDE-apps?!
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: sure
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but if you see knotify rendered notifications, that means you've some special service-file explicitly triggering that daemon instead of notify-osd?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm just trying to reproduce it on my desktop here... pulling updates atm
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yeah, kdelibs may lift up it's own daemon for org.freedesktop.Notifications if it doesn't find anything there
<tsdgeos> does anyone have a clue how to know which app is serving org.freedesktop.Notifications ?
<tsdgeos> anyway not something to spend time on
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... but should not /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service be controlling what daemon gets started?
<tsdgeos> it's a very -dev specific usecase
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: no clue :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that's how it works on my system... although I'm not familiar with the KDE-side of this... so no idea how that might inject yet another notification-daemon
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, sorry
<tsdgeos> as said
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, still wondering how to make the search history persist between unity8 restarts. Any ideas?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> no need to spent time on this
<tsdgeos> was just saying
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmm... let me read the SearchHistoryModel code
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> back to test writing land
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: 2 options: either you check out the LocalStorage qml plugin (I've never used it before) or you create a small QML plugin yourself which dumps stuff somewhere on disk
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: any opinion? ^
<tsdgeos> what would you guys go for a test that wants to check we can horizontally swipe the dash if it's scrolling verticallly? ultra scared of "not going to get this to happen at the right time" tbh
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'd go for the "save it ourselves to disc"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can we use 2 fingers?
<mzanetti> +1 on the "our plugin"
<tsdgeos> localstorage seems to much database-y for this usecase
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you mean 2 fingers?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I can help you getting started with the QML plugin if you've never done that before
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: let me test something
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is that fix already released?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yep
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_disable_hswipe_on_vswipe/+merge/190576
<mzanetti> hmm.. ok.
<tsdgeos> just wanted to clear that list of bugs without test you created the other day
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, in the launcher tests I flick it up/down
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if the list is long enough that lasts for 2 secs
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> which really should be enough for trying to swipe horizontally
<tsdgeos> i guess i can try to have a long list
<tsdgeos> let's go for a qml test then :D
<mzanetti> definitely
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah if you don't mind.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok. so. I'd say you dump it into plugins/Unity/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: create a class, inheriting QObject called SearchHistoryModel
<mzanetti> hook it up in plugin.cpp just like the others
<mzanetti> and give it a function addQuery(const QString &query)
<mzanetti> then you should be able to just drop Components/SearchHistoryModel.qml and wherever Unity 0.1 is imported it should just use the new cpp SearchHistoryModel instead
<mzanetti> in there you can then easily write/read a file
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wouldn't it be easier to write only the dumper, not a whole model?
<tsdgeos> otherwise it'll need to be a QAbstractItemModel and all that, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... was going to say. instead of QObject, make it QAbstractListModel
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... you think we should have only a dumper?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess this well be quite useful in the future, when we might want to filter stuff etc
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think it'd be easier, i guess it depends if/when we want to sync the file to disk
<mzanetti> also we need something like clear() and whatnot.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, if you see us using more modellike stuff
<mzanetti> I think implementing count() and data()  would be easier in the long run than keeping a qml ListModel and some file on disk in sync
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: may as well use qstringlistmodel
<mzanetti> right
<tsdgeos> if all we want is a list of strings
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: QStringListModel
<tsdgeos> though QStringListModel is a bit silly doesn't have an insert
<tsdgeos> so don't know :D
 * tsdgeos stops suggesting/unsuggesting things
<mzanetti> yeah, hence the addQuery() which then keeps it api compatible to the existing one
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: is that good enough for a start?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah that's cool.
<nic-doffay> cheers
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so inherit from QStringListModel which will replace the current QML class?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yep. class SearchHistoryModel: public QStringListModel
<mzanetti> after you added "addQuery()" it should just work automagically to replace the qml one
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, great. I wanted the break from QML too tbh!
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: fyi: notify-osd has been released. but I just realize that we probably need to upgrade the jenkins machines, otherwise the old one is still running
<mzanetti> and I've no clue about the otto jenkins machines
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmm
<mzanetti> but once fginther shows up I think we can have that
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i thought stuff was upgraded on each run?
<tsdgeos> or only the stuff we depend on
<tsdgeos> and not the base system?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't think we upgrade the base system every time. would be a huge waste of time
<tsdgeos> but a way we work against the current status of system libs :D
<tsdgeos> but i can see why we don't do it
<tsdgeos> anyway, good that we're one step closer!
<Cimi> you guys have bugs for me?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_hswipe_if_vswipe_test/+merge/193401
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and?
<tsdgeos> review?
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why this?
<tsdgeos> why not?
<tsdgeos> anyone knows how to know which "3 people" are affected by a bug when launchpad says "3 people affected by this bug"
<tsdgeos> ?
 * tsdgeos likes c++ chained constructors
<tsdgeos> hurray for them
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229652 is not *our* bug, no?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229652 in Unity 8 "Home and app scope names are wrong" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> we don't have those strings anywhere
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ? ↑↑ ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which projects do i reassign this to
<tsdgeos> ?
<mhr3> already done
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you're totally bored, can you try to reproduce the crash mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1240408 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240408 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nt that bored :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, we ave around 155 bugs
<tsdgeos> i'm sure you can find something, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not much on unassigned ones
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I picked up a dozen already, fixed all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need more bugs :)
<Cimi> http://goo.gl/VDU0V4
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's the unassigned ones?
<Cimi> y
<Cimi> I'm looking if there's something for me
<Cimi> might do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1236280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236280 in Unity 8 "[right edge] Dash should appear in the right edge interaction as just another app" [High,Confirmed]
<Cimi> but probably requires a snapshot of the dash as a normal app?
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑↑
<greyback> Cimi: yes it would. That can be done, but I believe I designed unity-mir to not make that easy
<Cimi> preserving the scroll position is complicated also
<Cimi> because I put that when you left swipe
<Cimi> it switches to app scope
<Cimi> so if the user starts a left swipe, cancels
<Cimi> does a right swipe
<Cimi> the dash will lose the original position
<greyback> Cimi: yeah. that bug will require lots of changes everywhere
<greyback> Cimi: since I'll be refactoring much of that window management code - and the right-edge switch-application animation will be changed, I don't think now is the good time to take that one on
<Cimi> greyback, unless we store contentX of dashContentList and contentY of the dashContentList.currentItem
<Cimi> greyback, basically when dash is no longer in focus, we save those
<Cimi> greyback, when we go back to the dash, we reapply those
<greyback> Cimi: hold on. You'd be taking a snapshot of the shell's surface and adding it to the list of application surfaces to switch through
<Cimi> greyback, yes
<greyback> Cimi: I don't see why you're changing contentX
<Cimi> greyback, but as said, when you left swipe to reveal the dash
<Cimi> greyback, we have to switch to app lens, contentY = 0
<Cimi> greyback, by design
<Cimi> greyback, so if the user is using camera
<Cimi> greyback, starts swiping left
<Cimi> greyback, (note that now the dash should be on the app lens)
<Cimi> greyback, then changes his mind and remains on the camera app
<Cimi> then after a while he right swipe and choose the dash
<Cimi> greyback, the dash will be on the app lens because the previous left swipe changed that
<Cimi> greyback, problem is, left swipe is an animation thus when the finger is a little bit after the launcher you should already start seeing the app lens appearing
<Cimi> greyback, relevant code here https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1231996/+merge/192372
<Cimi> and bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1231996
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231996 in Unity 8 "[SHELL] apps scope is not in place when performing long edge swipe from left" [High,In progress]
<Cimi> only way I can see having both scenarios working at the same time is storing the position (contentX and Y) of the dash when you take its snapshot
<greyback> Cimi: (aside: for the first MR, that commit message is not clear. It just says steps to repro a problem, not saying what the problem actually is, nor giving the solution the MR performs)
<Cimi> greyback, no it says id
<Cimi> *it
<Cimi> greyback, it switches to app scope when dash swipe *is taking place*
<greyback> Cimi: ah I get it, sorry
<Cimi> np
<greyback> Cimi: so, snapshots of shell surface are tricky. You know that when an application is on screen, the shell surface is always on top of it, but defines a big transparent rectangle that allows the application to be visible
<Cimi> yeah got that
<Cimi> so yeah it's difficult
<greyback> Cimi: so the only time we can grab snapshot of whole dash, is when dash fully on screen.
<Cimi> greyback, we should take the snapshot only when the shell is in focus
<Cimi> greyback, snapshots of dash are taken only when no app is above it
<greyback> Cimi: yep. Taking your problem case, and assuming snapshot of shell Home lens taken and available
<Cimi> if you switch to an app, no more snapshots are taken
<greyback> Cimi: in camera app, start a left swipe. You see Dash change to Apps lens. Then cancel that left swipe, to return to camera.
<greyback> Cimi: in that case, dash is on apps lens. But our snapshot is of home lens.
<Cimi> greyback, yes
<greyback> and there's no way to grab snapshot of apps lens reliably in that case
<Cimi> greyback, so if we stored contentX and Y
<Cimi> greyback, when we right swipe we simply restore contentX and Y
<greyback> it doesn't matter. User expects to return to apps lens. We cannot show them the home lens snapshot
<Cimi> greyback, ok then, no problem exist
<Cimi> greyback, problem is the snapshot
<Cimi> I see this issue now
<Cimi> greyback, we have hard time taking the screeenshot
<greyback> Cimi: yep. the snapshot thing is a hack, and this exposes it's faults
<greyback> its
<Cimi> I thought we wanted to go back to home lens
<greyback> so the work to use live surfaces, not screenshots, should fix this. But we're not there yet
<mzanetti> greyback: hey
<greyback> mzanetti: yo
<mzanetti> greyback: veebers would need this to be landed asap: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/crash-fix-on-IFA-removal/+merge/192352
<mzanetti> greyback: it looks ok to me, but I don't feel confident enough with the surrounding code to just approve it
<greyback> tsdgeos could you have a look, you know that code better
<greyback> mzanetti: ^^
<tsdgeos> sure
<greyback> thanks
<tsdgeos> greyback: why aren't you deleting the inputareas anymore?
<Cimi> mzanetti, auto landing dance today?
<Cimi> how many dancers will fall on the floor? :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: I never was. The InputAreas are owned by the QML engine, I let it delete
<mzanetti> Cimi: stuff is released. when fginther shows up we can hopefully upgrade the jenkins machines and are good to go
<tsdgeos> greyback: oh right, it's commted...
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you reproduce this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1240408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240408 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> mzanetti, phone is dead now
<Cimi> mzanetti, will try after it charges
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: code looks good, want me tro try it actually fixes the crash or has someone actually done that already?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑ ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: there is an issue with the UbuntuShape in the launcher. if you look very closely, the image size doesn't match with the shape's size. I haven't had the time to dig deeper why. if you want you can have a look at that too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I haven't
<Cimi> mzanetti, I know that
<Cimi> mzanetti, designers are in oakland
<greyback> tsdgeos: the bug report gives step by step instructions. Woudl do no harm to check
<greyback> tsdgeos: sorry, the bug description
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure why designers would be needed there
<tsdgeos> greyback: i know, i checked it crashes
<Cimi> mzanetti, fix the asset?
<tsdgeos> greyback: was asking if someone had checked it did not crash with the patch
<tsdgeos> greyback: since noone has, i will
<mzanetti> Cimi: there's no asset
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I'll assign myself
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, there was
<mzanetti> Cimi: there is a branch which removes the white glow
<mzanetti> use that one
<greyback> tsdgeos: well I did, but I'm the author :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1223795 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223795 in Unity 8 "[Ubuntu shape] Inner highlight glow is not correctly rendered in Launcher icons" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-small-tweaks/+merge/191380
<mzanetti> Cimi: this one drops the highlight glow as jouni didn't want it at all
<mzanetti> Cimi: still the shape doesn't really fit with the icon. no clue why yet
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok it's a new bug
<Cimi> mzanetti, will look into it
<mzanetti> Cimi: btw.. feel free to review/approve that branch too
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1223795
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223795 in Unity 8 "[Ubuntu shape] Inner highlight glow is not correctly rendered in Launcher icons" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> #fail
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I'm afraid the UbuntuShape doesn't do it correctly.
<Cimi> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1246688
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246688 in Unity 8 "[Launcher] Icons don't fill the UbuntuShape" [Low,Triaged]
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess it's sort of the same as the other
<tsdgeos> greyback: mzanetti: approved
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks
<mzanetti> veebers: ^
<greyback> thanks!
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, so built 5.2 in chroot, and all unity8 dependencies. It starts, but crashes here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6335431/
<greyback> just find it hard to believe launcherbackend doing something funny, that only 5.2 shows
<tsdgeos> greyback: it's not a crash
<tsdgeos> it's an assert
<tsdgeos> QDBusArgument: read from a write-only object
<greyback> sorry, yes
<greyback> oh, probably fails as dbus not working inside the chroot
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'd say something like that yeah
<tsdgeos> QVariant variant = m_accounts->getUserProperty(m_user, "com.canonical.unity.AccountsService", "launcher-items");
<tsdgeos> probably ends up with a "null" variant
<tsdgeos> that with variant.value<QDBusArgument>()
<tsdgeos> returns a "null" QDBusArgument
<tsdgeos> and then we try to read from it
<greyback> agreed
<tsdgeos> and qt is unhappy
<tsdgeos> still it's weird that is crashing instead of just saying "null"
<tsdgeos> maybe crashes because you're on debug mode?
<greyback> no idea
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, Unable to assign SearchHistoryModel to QQuickListModel from QML.
<nic-doffay> ever seen this? I can't find any info on it.
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> ah right
 * mzanetti confused QQuickListModel with the launchers QuickListModel
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you forgot to qmlRegisterType it
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I def did.
<mzanetti> did forget it or you did register it?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, here's the line I added: qmlRegisterType<SearchHistoryModel>(uri, 0, 1, "SearchHistoryModel");
<mzanetti> that does look ok
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ah sure. unfortunately QStringListModel isn't a QQuickListModel
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, where does QQuickListModel come into play though?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I assume you didn't delete Components/SearchListModel.qml. And wherever you import Components before importing Unity it'll pick that one up which is in fact a QQuickListModel
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I deleted it.
<greyback> gah qt docs URLs changed /again/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: still not working?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, well I deleted it from the start.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'd need to see code then
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, let me go with a fresh build quickly
<tsdgeos> greyback: yep
<tsdgeos> #ifdef QT_DEBUG
<tsdgeos>     qFatal("QDBusArgument: read from a write-only object");
<tsdgeos> #else
<tsdgeos>     qWarning("QDBusArgument: read from a write-only object");
<tsdgeos> #endif
<greyback> tsdgeos: aha
<tsdgeos> greyback: that's pretty common in qt
<tsdgeos> the debug mode is more crashy
<tsdgeos> so you fix your crap
<greyback> tsdgeos: anyway, I'm just using the fake modules for now.
<mzanetti> wouldn't it b easier to just use qWarning and when wanted export QT_FATAL_WARNINGS=1 ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: the good news: unity8 kinda works
<greyback> tsdgeos: the bad news: lots of things are broken
<tsdgeos> like?
<greyback> and I'm getting scenegraph renderer crashes
<tsdgeos> not good
<greyback> tsdgeos: I swipe the greeter away, it disappears immediately, I see "QTransform::translate with NaN called" errors
<greyback> hopefully a math problem on our end
<tsdgeos> yep
<greyback> the indicators Tabs thing crashes when I click on it, giving the SG renderer error
<greyback> nothing at all shows in Dash
<greyback> possibly due to that math bug again
<tsdgeos> greyback: so the thing is, when do we want to tackle those?
<tsdgeos> you do it now? or? who and when?
<greyback> tsdgeos: well I think the sooner Qt bugs are reported, the better
<tsdgeos> we should do before 5.2 is officially out in case it's a qt bug it can try to get fixed before .0
<tsdgeos> and that said
<tsdgeos> it's lunch time
<tsdgeos> :D
<greyback> especially if it's in renderer
<greyback> right
<greyback> also JS engine
<greyback> lots of changes, we need to make sure we find the bugs that effect us now
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, here's the code. I assumed I'd gotten rid of everything qml related by just deleting the file... lp:~nicolas-doffay/+junk/search-history-model
<fginther> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> fginther: hi
<mzanetti> fginther: so. seems the packages have landed
<fginther> mzanetti, good, sounds like you needed some jenkins updates:
<fginther> ?
<mzanetti> fginther: but as it's notify-osd I think we'd need to upgrade the otto machines because it won't be pulled in
<mzanetti> just with our tests
<mzanetti> fginther: notify-osd 0.9.35+14.04.20131030.1-0ubuntu1 is the required one
<fginther> mzanetti, the most recent tests are using 0.9.35+13.10.20130917.1-0ubuntu1. I should be able to get it the test runner to pull in the updated package.
<mzanetti> fginther: I had the de.archive.ubuntu.com mirror today, that didn't show it either. I switched to the main mirror and it appeared
<fginther> mzanetti, I'm running a test here: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/240/console - it found the right version
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: Dash/ScopeView.qml
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: property ListModel searchHistory
<fginther> mzanetti, If it works, I'll just need to update the cu2d-config to update the parent -ci/-autolanding jobs
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: make it a property QtObject searchHistory
<mzanetti> fginther: cool. seems we're getting close :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ah cool nice one
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: FYI: "ListModel" in QML is actually the "QQuickListModel"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: as they did qmlRegisterType<QQuickListModel>(uri, 2, 0, "ListModel")
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the error messages print the C++ type which makes it confusing if you don't know that :/
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah I figured as much now!
<fginther> mzanetti, tests passed
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: actually better: make it "property SearchHistoryModel searchHistory"
<mzanetti> fginther: \o/
<mzanetti> fginther: that was fast btw
<fginther> mzanetti, now let's see if we can do the same starting with unity-ci
<mzanetti> yep :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, that's what I've done everywhere where Unity 0.1 was included.
<mzanetti> cool. so it's working now?
<fginther> mzanetti, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity8-ci/1535/ == build of lp:unity8 with the addition of notify-osd
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, well empty string are just being passed into the addQuery.
<nic-doffay> I'm unsure why.
<nic-doffay> Ah wait it worked :)
<nic-doffay> When I change scopes I see the search is printed.
<mzanetti> fginther: ok. monitoring :)
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, is that desired behaviour?
<nic-doffay> Is the query added when you change scopes?
<nic-doffay> I'm a bit unsure about how it's supposed to function.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I assume that unfocuses the textfield which calls addQuery
 * greyback bbiab
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti re: bug #1240408 - doesn't crash for you when expanding the music category in Home?
<ubot5> bug 1240408 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240408
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope
<mzanetti> Saviq: neither on phone nor on desktop
<tsdgeos> all fine
<tsdgeos> argably i only have 1 green day album in there
<Saviq> I'll try and trim down my music collection
<mzanetti> I have some more...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti I have some polish music - so utf characters, maybe related
<Saviq> will try and get you more info
<mzanetti> mhm. makes sense
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nic-doffay: standup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti was saying it may be the exceptions throw in the album thing
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: going
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, could be
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I checked a bit more... I think we're catching stuff
<mzanetti> but well... if the lower layers throw stuff you never know
<greyback> dandrader: you got disconnected
<greyback> MacSlow: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_holidays_in_Germany
<MacSlow> greyback, true... http://www.schulferien.org/Feiertage/Feiertage_Berlin.html
<greyback> MacSlow: yeah :(
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, whoa was reading doccs
<greyback> nic-doffay: we hear you
<nic-doffay> greyback, I can't hear anything.
<greyback> nic-doffay: :( try re-connecting once more?
<nic-doffay> greyback, yeah done now
<nic-doffay> this is annoying.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity8-ci/1535/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this one needs to go green
<mzanetti> so far it looks good: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity8-ci/1535/console
<tsdgeos> 1 hr 37 min?¿
<tsdgeos> wasn't it a bit faster before?
<tsdgeos> or that accounts for some time in which there were no free machines?
<mzanetti> hmm... good point
<tsdgeos> like
<tsdgeos> http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/
<mzanetti> yeah... I think that's it
<mzanetti> because if a single job takes more than 60 mins it'll be killed
<mzanetti> so everything above must be queue time
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, would the best approach for this be to reset the StringList on the model each time a query is added? I can't really see a better of doing it right now.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: what exactly is the issue?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there's no append to QStringListMode
<tsdgeos> l
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well there must be something, no?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not sure tbh
<tsdgeos> let me check the code :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: stringList() and setStringList()
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, yeah that's all.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: setStringList(stringList() << newItem);
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: well you can call insertRows
<tsdgeos> and then setData
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then you'd need also setdata
<mzanetti> yeah... sucks
<tsdgeos> sure :D
<tsdgeos> it's how it is
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, so that's how it is then.
<tsdgeos> either that or you do your own model
<mzanetti> is there a problem I don't see with this? setStringList(stringList() << newItem);
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, there's not a problem. I just expected the class to have it's own append function is all.
<tsdgeos> calls beginResetModel
<tsdgeos> which may not be the most efficient thing ever
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah. the QStringListModel sucks a bit tbh
<tsdgeos> who is consuming this?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you could however, use QAbstractListModel.
<tsdgeos> QuickRepeater?
<tsdgeos> or?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think yeah. could also be a ListView tho
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if it has model in the name I'd prefer to correctly emit signals
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, well in another case I'd say lets go for something else but this isn't called an awful lot.
<tsdgeos> that's true
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you could take it as a learning opportunity tho
<tsdgeos> no need to optimize
<tsdgeos> but yeah let's do a simple qabstractlistmodel yourself
<tsdgeos> and learn a bit about it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: QAbstractListModel is the most used class in Qt since QML arised
<mzanetti> so knowing that one wouldn't hurt ;)
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, mzanetti you're right.
<tsdgeos> you can get inspired by the code of QStringListModel and add the missing functionality
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also check out plugins/Unity/Launcher/quicklistmodel. that's roughly the same. a super simple QAbstractListModel
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool will do.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I added some tests here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/189556
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: mind checking them and reapproving?
<tsdgeos> on it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti:  /// exposes the distance to the next row (only one row in carousel, so it's the topMargins
<tsdgeos> missing ) somewhere
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack, will fix
<mzanetti> fginther: any idea whats happening here? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: print("should map preview", rendererName);
<fginther> mzanetti, all the maguros are stuck after flashing, someone has been asked to get them back online
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: both fixed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is it bzr being stupid here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/switching-previews/revision/483 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, it's me being stupid
<tsdgeos> i mean r483 doesn't have all taht code, no?
<tsdgeos> or?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I started with a clean unity8 branch to enable the preview mocks
<tsdgeos> ah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then I figured that the switching previews had a failed test from a bad merge
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: then I thought, ok, lets fix that one too
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: merged everything in there and continued to work without committing
<mzanetti> and at the end committed everything
<mzanetti> :/
<fginther> mzanetti, the devices are up again, jobs are running
<mzanetti> cool, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther the fix for #1240408 should hopefully help our mako mediumtests
<Saviq> fginther, could we update notify-osd on the trusty mediumtests, though?
<fginther> Saviq, it was added for unity8 jobs, does it need to be added for everything?
<Saviq> fginther, no, u8 is enough
<Saviq> fginther, but at least http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-trusty/236/ still suffered from old notify-osd
<Saviq> ah, but http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/254/ was fine
<Saviq> cool
<fginther> Saviq, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/250/ has the update
<Saviq> fginther, yup, thanks
<mzanetti> failure
<mzanetti> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
 * dandrader hears a loud scream
<dandrader> what, no autolanding yet?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the fix for 1240408 ?
<mzanetti> you sure about that?
<mzanetti> there is one HUD test failing
<mzanetti> on the phone
<tsdgeos> autopilot?qml?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's random
<Saviq> mzanetti, crash on startup
<Cimi> mzanetti, we need the nooooooooo button on ubuntu touch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: AP
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, thought the same
<Saviq> mzanetti, if ap log says "could not find PID blah" or similar
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, that's it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it usually means unity8 crashed on startup
<mzanetti> so I guess we can fginther to reenable autolanding nevertheless?
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther let's not open the floodgates
<mzanetti> huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther can we enable the job but make it manual for now?
<mzanetti> ah... yeah. makes sense
<Saviq> mzanetti, without https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-setenv/+merge/193426 we'll be failing anyway
<Cimi> mzanetti, we could add noooooo when an autopilot test fails
<Cimi> mzanetti, that would be quite fun
<fginther> Saviq, mzanetti, yes, I'll let you know when it's ready
<greyback> mzanetti: got a sec?
<mzanetti> greyback: sure
<greyback> mzanetti: I want to understand exactly how we swipe away the greeter
<greyback> mzanetti: in Greeter.qml, there's a DragHandle
<mzanetti> greyback: yep
<greyback> that DragHandle is the thing listening for mouse events to start a drag, yeah?
<greyback> what I don't see is where DragHandle sets the x of the Greeter
<mzanetti> greyback: one sec
<mzanetti> greyback: what's the background for this?
<greyback> mzanetti: the x is being set to NaN in Qty5.2
<mzanetti> ah, ok
<mzanetti> greyback: open Components/DragHandle.qml and check out the example
<mzanetti> greyback: basically, DragHandle operates on it's parent if that's a Showable
<greyback> mzanetti: aha, now I see it
<greyback>                     step = hintingAnimation.targetValue - dragParent[targetProp];
<greyback> mzanetti: thanks!
<mzanetti> greyback: np
<greyback> Hey folks, it's time for another round of "Know your EMCAScript" !!!
<greyback> What should this print when I click: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6336469/
<mzanetti> greyback: "Hi Gerry! You are Hi Gerry!" is what I would assume
<mzanetti> greyback: but I wouldn't wonder if it says "Hi Gerry! You are gerry"
<mzanetti> being a mix of call by value and call by ref
<greyback> mzanetti: in qt5.0, that's correct! In 5.2 however I get, "Hi undefined! you are undefined!"
 * mzanetti sees ubuntu core apps falling apart
<greyback> we do something similar in DragHandle.qml, limitMovement(step) - causing 1 bug
<nic-doffay> greyback, what changed?
<mzanetti> greyback: undefined sounds weird tho
<mzanetti> greyback: why is that?
<greyback> nic-doffay: in Qt5.2, there's a completely new javascript interpretation engine
<greyback> so bugs like this could exist
<greyback> mzanetti: I dunno, smells like bug to me
<mzanetti> greyback: is it the QtObject? try using an Item instead
<mzanetti> hmm... no... doesn't make sense either
<greyback> mzanetti: same with Item
<mzanetti> greyback: however I read it, it doesn't make sense to me
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, I think it's 5.2 bug
<mzanetti> greyback: somehow I find it hard to believe that there's a bug like this and it only breaks the DragHandle
<mzanetti> this feels like *everything* would fall apart
<greyback> mzanetti: well, that's the first fix I've made :) And it's kinda bad to overwrite something set in a function argument, so I'd say we unconsciously avoid doing it
<mzanetti> greyback: apart form that. any noticeable impact on performance?
<greyback> mzanetti: hard to say, I'm running on my laptop. I'd need to gather numbers
<Cimi> greyback, isn't 5.2 running faster?
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, it's supposed to make property bindings like 4 times faster
<greyback> Cimi: it should be. Just hard to tell by eye
<mzanetti> Cimi: but in turn slow down imperative javascript quite a bit
<mzanetti> which I think would improve situations on state changes and animations
<greyback> and there are optimisations introduced by 5.2 which would helps some animations, the "*Animator" classes
<greyback> will have to be used with care tho
<Cimi> greyback, and new scene graph?
<greyback> Cimi: yep, it will improve perf for various situations. Things like lists and grids will be faster
<Cimi> greyback, btw we have plenty of time tomorrow to chat while the rest of our colleagues are on holiday -.-
<greyback> Cimi: how true :)
<mzanetti> muahaha
<Saviq> fginther, can you have a look at http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2921/console
<Saviq> yikes that's flaky :/
<Cimi> mzanetti, the launcher bus is an asset
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> bus?
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> bug
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> really
<mzanetti> good catch then
<Cimi> mzanetti, you men the weird effect at the bottom?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> in the bottom corners mostly
<Cimi> graphics/non-selected.sci
<Cimi> I thought was it
<greyback> mzanetti: question, what is "gridView.delegateCreation{Begin,End}" in ResponsiveGridView?
<ali1234> tedg: what is up with the libdbusmenu tests? they take 20 minutes to run and seem to fail randomly
<greyback> are they undocumented properties on a GridView?
<mzanetti> greyback: that's albert's solution for the fact that we don't want to have the whole delegate created
<mzanetti> greyback: i.e: you have the "recommended apps"
<mzanetti> greyback: which is 5km long
<greyback> mzanetti: ah yes, that thing
<mzanetti> and this creationRange tells the containing gridview which delegates it needs to keep created
<greyback> oh, we've a distro patch for it...
<Saviq> GREEEEEN
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-ci/
<greyback> \o/
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-setenv/+merge/193426 please
<mzanetti> http://www.hiyoooo.com/
<mzanetti> Saviq: approved
<Saviq> fginther, please ping when we can push that ↑
<mzanetti> dafuq.. some halloween kids just were at the door. first time I see that in D
<Cimi> mzanetti, I'd scare them :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, show them a jenkins log!
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> Cimi, we've green logs now, so that's not gonna help ;)
<fginther> Saviq, jenkins is ready, want me to trigger that build?
<Saviq> fginther, I'll do
<Saviq> fginther, I'll be going through our queue now
<fginther> Saviq, ack, let me know when you're ready to enable automated merging again
<Saviq> fginther, anything I should make sure of when triggering it? like putting notify-osd in the test_packages prop or something?
<fginther> Saviq, the job configs are already set to use notify-osd. You just need to specify the merge_proposal, landing_candidate and candidate_revision
<fginther> I see a green light on the last unity8-ci job. awesome
<Saviq> fginther, local_archive_pocket? is it used at all?
<Saviq> fginther, that looks sane http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/615/parameters/? ?
<fginther> Saviq, looks good.
<fginther> Saviq, the local_arhive* parameters are used, they don't need to be modified
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, you there?
<om26er> mzanetti, hey! do you think an autopilot test for this will be enough? https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/close_preview_on_search/+merge/193467
<thomi> om26er: it needs *at least* an autopilot test :)
<om26er> thomi, right, I asked that in the description.
<thomi> om26er: you asked it here as well :)
<om26er> thomi, wow. i am distracted
<om26er> thomi, can we  inquire from autopilot if the OSK is visible on screen ?
<om26er> considering autopilot is typing with the maliit backend
<thomi> om26er: yes, you can - but veebers is the person to ask about that
<om26er> thomi, ok
<ali1234> tedg: i am having difficulty building libdbusmenu because the tests fail, or simply hang forever
<ali1234> (process:27013): LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Unable to get session bus: Error sending credentials: Error sending message: Operation not permitted
<davmor2> who knew 900 app installs would cripple unity \o/
<Mirv> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-setenv/+merge/193426 jenkins just failed again
<greyback> davmor2: well done :)
<davmor2> greyback: I think the application search times the dash out
<greyback> davmor2: possible, yes. I didn't know we had 900 apps - they're not all click are they?
<thomi> Hi guys - I wonder if someone could take a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1246574
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1246574 in Unity 8 "Unity8 crashes while starting while running autopilot tests" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> this is a pretty critical bug for the QA team, since it's blocking AP 1.4 landing. We don't need it fixed, but it'd be good to have someone from the unity team at least look at it and comment on the bug
<thomi> Saviq: ^^
<davmor2> greyback: no this is the commercial apps for the desktop
<greyback> davmor2: ahhh. Not good at all then
<davmor2> greyback: I'm just getting to the end of the app migrations from raring to Saucy
<davmor2> greyback: I don't know anybody who would install them all to be honest :)
<greyback> thomi: it possible https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-setenv/+merge/193426 fixes that.
<davmor2> greyback: ha interesting so it looks like it is only the initial opening of the dash where is says there is nothing to find and search finds nothing.  If you close it for a few seconds and then  reopen all the data is back phew :)
<thomi> greyback: thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: meanwhile on the desktop side, I'm getting the AP errors still. commented on the bug #1244549
<ubot5> bug 1244549 in unity-notifications "unity8 test failures in trusty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244549
<Saviq> Mirv, see you published now? you need to upgrade notify-osd / unity-notifications in cu2d
<Mirv> Saviq: you mean on the machines? the yesterday's update is in on those
<Saviq> Mirv, got artifacts?
<Mirv> Saviq: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/305/label=qa-intel-4000/#showFailuresLink - note that I installed the notify-osd there inside lxc-container and stop/started the container, but I'm not 100% sure if that's all that's needed
<Saviq> Mirv, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-trusty-daily_release/305/label=qa-intel-4000/artifact/results/autopilot/videos/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_append_hint%20%28Desktop%20Nexus%204%29.ogv
<Saviq> Mirv, notify-osd was running
<Saviq> Mirv, means either notify-osd or unity-notifications weren't upgraded
<Mirv> Saviq: notify-osd I updated manually, and unity-notifications gets installed during the test start (in the log)
<Saviq> Mirv, not sure what I can say :/ it's working fine in mediumtests
<Mirv> Saviq: but as said, I'm not the container expert so I'm not sure if I understand all the details needed
<Saviq> Mirv, and we were getting the same failures before
<Mirv> Saviq: we may also wait for the next daily container recreation
<Saviq> Mirv, ok
<Mirv> Saviq: any how unity8 with the setenv change now published
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, saw that, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, merging the changelog now
<Saviq> Mirv, not sure what happened here though https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/move-setenv/+merge/193426
<Saviq> Mirv, did you merge manually?
<Mirv> Saviq: no, as you see it got approved eventually
<Saviq> Mirv, ah right, autolanding doesn't report completely when it merges
<Mirv> Saviq: or hmm no real message, maybe it was plar_s doing magic when I asked him to tinker it and then he reported that it ran ok
<Saviq> aaanyway
<Saviq> it got in ;)
<Saviq> and we need to fix flaky tests :)
<Mirv> Saviq: so we have a real good chance of successful dashboard unity AP:s now? (minus possible flaky ones)
<Mirv> I got all pass myself locally
<Saviq> Mirv, on the phone it should be just fine again
<Mirv> let's hope so. not sure who will kick the #10 image build
<kgunn> Saviq: its been a while...what's the way to superuser on phablet?  su -u phablet -i ?
<popey> kgunn: sudo -u phablet -i
<kgunn> popey: ta
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-01
<Cimi> greyback, I thought jenkins was supposed to start landing today, isn't it?
<greyback> Cimi: I've no idea. Looking...
<greyback> Cimi: yeah seems tests still are failing, so it's still disabled
<Cimi> ok...
<Cimi> thx
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, this should be an easy one for you.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I inherited from QAbstractListModel since we don't need columns. Was that the correct choice for this use case?
<greyback> nic-doffay: mzanetti is on holiday today, national holiday in (nearly) all of Germany
<nic-doffay> greyback, ah yes.
<nic-doffay> greyback, question for you then that one prob doesn't even need an answer.
<greyback> nic-doffay: I'd need some context
<nic-doffay> I'm trying to call a C++ function from QML with a QString parameter.
<nic-doffay> Does it have to be a Q_PROPERTY ?
<nic-doffay> greyback, ^
<nic-doffay> Currently it's just invokable which works for returns.
<greyback> nic-doffay: if just a C++ function, just mark it Q_INVOKABLE
<greyback> nic-doffay: here's an example: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9341005/connecting-c-with-qml-using-q-invokable
<nic-doffay> greyback, I did that, but I'm getting this issue from QML: Unknown method parameter type: QString&
<nic-doffay> greyback, yeah that's what my code looks like currently.
<greyback> nic-doffay: can you share the code? Sounds like you're doing the right thing
<nic-doffay> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6340999/
<nic-doffay> That's from QML side.
<nic-doffay> greyback, the function definition is pretty simple http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6341005/
<greyback> maybe add const?
<nic-doffay> greyback, well it's preferable if it isn't const
<nic-doffay> so I don't have to make a temporary assignment.
<greyback> nic-doffay: you'll need to give me more of the code, those 2 lines look ok
<nic-doffay> greyback, hmm
<nic-doffay> When I changed it to const it worked.
<nic-doffay> I wonder why it's forced.
<greyback> am actually not sure
<mhr3> nic-doffay, my guess would be that then each and every js invocation would have to copy back the (maybe) modified string back into the js object
<mhr3> and that'd be massively expensive
<Cimi> nic-doffay, restart mumble :)
<ali12341> libdbusmenu cannot be built in a PPA - bug 1247162
<ubot5> bug 1247162 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "fails to build from source in PPA due to test failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247162
<Saviq> om26er, do you know who to talk to when fginther is not around http://10.97.0.26:8080/computer/ps-generic-precise-amd64/?
<om26er> Saviq, I think there is no alternative of him yet, they are working for an alternative IIRC
<om26er> Saviq, someone in #ubuntu-ci-eng may know
<om26er> Saviq, for this specific case larry would be of help
<voldyman> Guys where can I find documentation for writing indicator applets using lib-ido. (Not app indicators)
<slangasek> seb128: Unity7 bug: bug #1247277
<ubot5> bug 1247277 in Compiz "connect/disconnect external monitor causes window positions to be changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247277
<seb128> slangasek, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-11-03
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> does unity support live icons so that you can see how many unread emails you have in the left hand column for example?
<lesshaste> or get the right date on the calendar icon
<mdeslaur> lesshaste: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-27
<tsdgeos> Wellark: ping
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: did i file this in the correct place? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1386109
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386109 in Network Menu "com.ubuntu.connectivity1.NetworkingStatus.Status is always online" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hmm. you'd need to file it wherever the connectivity API is implemented. /me searching
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: i think it's there
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: not this? https://launchpad.net/connectivity-api
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: i'd say that is what reads the value and returns it in cpp land
<tsdgeos> not what fills the value
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: well, Wellark maintains both, so he can figure it out
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<pete-woods> :)
<snadge> im trying to debug unity 8 on vivid.. it just gives an auth error on login.. blank display.. can i turn on logging or something?
<snadge> failed to authenticate.. which is weird, because a gnome flashback session with the same auth details works fine
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> run 2 unity8-dash and everything goes crazy
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-28
<liuxg> hi
<sil2100> Saviq: hey, you around today?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: i think he was travelling today-ish
<tsdgeos> sil2100: anything i can help with?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hey! We had an overall question regarding unity8 and hud - so the thing is that we removed hud from the images last week
<sil2100> tsdgeos: and some people noticed that after that happened, unity8 became a little bit more crash-happy
<tsdgeos> sil2100: how did you remove the hud if we still link against it?¿
<sil2100> tsdgeos: we've been wondering if maybe there's still some non-packaged-dependency on hud somewhere in unity8 still
<sil2100> tsdgeos: it got removed from the seed - nothing pulls it in by dependencies so it's gone
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<sil2100> So if you still link against it, then we're missing a dependency probably ;)
<tsdgeos> well libhud-client2-dev is there in debian/control
<sil2100> But I suppose it's not used then, since it would generate a binary dependency if it did
<tsdgeos> hmmm, pretty sure it is
<tsdgeos> $ ldd plugins/HudClient/libHudClientQml.so | grep hud
<tsdgeos>         libhud-client.so.2 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhud-client.so.2 (0x00007f915eb62000)
<tsdgeos> oto
<tsdgeos> the code is unused afair
<tsdgeos> just compiled
<tsdgeos> so should not really affect at all
<tsdgeos> let me check
<tsdgeos> yeah the code is never pulled in
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so i'd say the fact that unity8 is a bit more crash-happy is just co-incidental
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is all from your side done for the bottom list thing?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> oki :)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, just wanted someone from the unity8 team to double confirm, since maybe there are some other possible ways unity8 can be depending on hud-bits
<tsdgeos> sil2100: let's ask Saviq when he's back but i can't find any reason by looking at the code
<tsdgeos> sil2100: if hud is now un-seeded i'll try to convince Saviq to just remove the code
<tsdgeos> and shave off some CI time :D
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<facundobatista> Hola
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm convinced
<tsdgeos> Saviq: then https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/huddie is for you
<cwayne> Saviq: does silo 15 have the necessary prerequisites to land? (i.e. does it fix critical bugs on the wish list)
<Saviq> cwayne, yes, it's almost ready (for about a week now...)
<Saviq> cwayne, sprint didn't help
<cwayne> they usually don't :)
<cwayne> ok cool, so I'll look out for it to land soon, and start using noninteractive:true when necessary :)
<sil2100> Saviq: ping :)
<sil2100> Saviq: you back?
<Saviq> sil2100, just an hour or so ago, so not at full capacity, what up?
<davmor2> Saviq: nothing at all we just wanted to know you were around to blaming for the flakiness of the current images ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: actually we had a question that we already poked tsdgeos about
<sil2100> Saviq: so, we removed hud from the images, and wanted to make double-sure unity8 isn't using it somewhere without package-depending on it
<sil2100> Saviq: do you know of anything?
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, there's a branch up already
<Saviq> sil2100, but it's safe already
<Saviq> sil2100, the code wasn't used for some time now
<sil2100> Saviq: since we noticed that unity8 got a bit more flacky and crashy after the image when we dropped hud
<sil2100> hm, ok
<Saviq> sil2100, any new crash sig? I only know of the media hub one that tvoss had a fix for that didn't land in rtm yet (but it did in utopic)
<sil2100> Saviq: I think brendand and ogra_ were looking into that, let me ask
<dandrader> mterry, ping
<mterry> dandrader, hi
<dandrader> mterry, hi. when the display turns off, what makes the greeter show itself?
<mterry> dandrader, there's a bit of code in Shell.qml that listens to signals from USC
<mterry> dandrader, search for powerd in that file
 * mterry goes afk for a bit
<AlbertA> g
<TarDingens> hi
<TarDingens> i have a bug with the unity launcher not revealing
<TarDingens> when i snap a window to the left
<TarDingens> the launcher doesn't reveal anymore
<TarDingens> until i switch to another window
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-29
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, i found weird special casing for favorites in the old manage dash - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1386698
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386698 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Canned queries to favorited scopes don't preserve search query string" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'm not sure if the new one will still be affecting (probably it will, since it's Dash.qml)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: saw it, will have a look
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, this effectively breaks canned queries if it's a favorited scope
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: seems ~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe fixes that
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, great. let's keep the bug open till it lands and then close it. thanks
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<tsdgeos> wrong encoding back to the launcher
<tsdgeos> or maybe it never left
<tsdgeos> i get CA¡mara
<tsdgeos> instead of Cámara
 * tsdgeos remembers filling a bug about this
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ping
<tsdgeos> wops made unity8 crash
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: libusermetrics seems to contains lots of translatable stuff that never makes it out to the user?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: yes. I was too enthusiastic when adding translatable stuff. a bunch of stuff only appears to the command line tools
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I removed it all for the "new infographics" implementation that has never ended up being used
<tsdgeos> i see
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: given the "old infographics" seems not to be going away any time soon, I would like to remove them, but can't land stuff like that because it's not critical / on "the list"
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> vesar: congrats on the award :)
<vesar> tsdgeos, thanks! yeah it was a nice surprise:)
<Saviq> vesar, not a surprise at all :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, replied in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/revert-resolution-flickable/+merge/239354
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> weird lp :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: approved, what are we missing for "the landing"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing, afaict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm re-targeting to vivid now
<cwayne> Saviq: ah, rtm 15 finally landed?
<Saviq> cwayne, no, needed to retarget to vivid
<Saviq> cwayne, but am landing today
<cwayne> Saviq: wait so it wont land in rtm?
<cwayne> or is it going to be synced
<Saviq> cwayne, it will, but after a syc
<Saviq> sync
<Saviq> cwayne, just need to land it in vivid first
<cwayne> right, ok
<mterry> Hey folks, if you have time, I have a branch targeted for 10/30 that needs a tiny review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/expose-lockscreen-passphrase/+merge/239364
<mterry> @unity ^
<Saviq> mterry, acked
<mterry> Saviq, thanks!
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hey there... any news on the review for https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-to-act-fix-1358343/+merge/236091 ?
<MacSlow> dandrader, mind to review https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/swipe-to-act-fix-1358343/+merge/238956
<dandrader> MacSlow, ok
<MacSlow> dandrader, thanks!
<mterry> MacSlow, hey in the modal-snap-decision-on-greeter...  do you know why we had the explicit !greeter.shown bit?  Seems like we at one point wanted this behavior
<Saviq> tsdgeos, would you have time to have a look at bug #1386653?
<ubot5> bug 1386653 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes fail to launch when the network stack is not up" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386653
<MacSlow> mterry, first Design wanted the snap-decisions not to be modal on the greeter... now they want it to, because of "grab out of pocket"-issues.
<mterry> MacSlow, ok so just a design reversal -- are there other snap decisions that we are affecting, besides the call?
<MacSlow> mterry, no... the motivating use-case for this change is the incoming-call snap-decision notification
<mterry> MacSlow, right.  I was just trying to see if there were other maybe-modal snap-decisions that would be affected by this change
<MacSlow> mterry, I mean it will affect all snap-decisions of course, but that's not really a problem
<mterry> MacSlow, right, I just didn't know which were common ones and if there were any that we really wanted to not be modal.  But I can't think of one
<MacSlow> mterry, I think initially the reason for having snap-decision notifications not being modal on greeter/lockscreen was to still provide access to the emergency-call
<mterry> MacSlow, ah interesting.  But users can just dismiss and then call, right?
<MacSlow> mterry, sure
<MacSlow> mterry, although the general "swipe-to-dismiss" is still idling in an MP
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: didn't i review it? damn
<tsdgeos> i do remember reading that code a lot :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, nope... atleast nothing marked on the MP itself... I knowthat you looked at it in Washington
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i can do it if you want, i had a long look at it already, actually on my mind i had approved it :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, oh, awesome. have at it! :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, reassigned the review to you
<tsdgeos> Saviq: depends on whether we're happy with the photoscope fixes or not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i find there's something weird going on, but looks like a more deep qtquick thing, i.e. i can scroll mostly fine and then it just gets slow at some "random point"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'stood, if you want to spend more time on this, do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm trying to find something, at least today
<mterry> MacSlow, approved the modal-snap-decisions branch, do you need to get it on a spreadsheet?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ^?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<mterry> (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decision-on-greeter-fix-1378827/+merge/239376)
<Saviq> MacSlow, mterry, adding
<MacSlow> mterry, Saviq: thanks!
<vesar> thanks Saviq:)
<MacSlow> Saviq, did you already select a silo for the next batch of unity8 MPs?
<Saviq> MacSlow, vivid silo 5
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah found it thx
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: why the "import QtMultimedia 5.0" in tst_SwipeToAct.qml ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... that looks like a copy&paste error... let me check...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so as i understand it, every Notification now will have a SwipeToAct just not visible unless it's x-canonical-snap-decisions-swipe, right? Wouldn't it be better to put it in a loader so that it saves some cycles?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure if asking for a microptimization here ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, makes sense, yeah, we should switch between normal buttons and swipe to act idealy
<Saviq> +l
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, isn't visible: false enough (thinking back to what Gerry told us at the sprint)?!
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: no
<Saviq> MacSlow, CPU cycles
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: the component still needs to be created
<Saviq> MacSlow, it will still get created etc., just won't be put on the GPU
<tsdgeos> and then is just not painted
<Saviq> or on the scenegraph, that is, even
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: ok I'll look into chaning it to use a Loader
<tsdgeos> good, will comment on MR
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, made Loader and import changes... rev1311
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: maybe use the active property instead of shuffling sourcecompoent?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, not sure what you mean
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: use the active property to enable or not the loader
<tsdgeos> instead of changing the sourceComponent property
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: that way you don't even need the Component wrapper
<tsdgeos> i think
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> let me check
<MacSlow> outch... that messes up things
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I don't think I can get around Component and sourceComponent
<tsdgeos> why not?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733937/
<tsdgeos> no?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah... didn't try it like that when using the active-property... works now...
<MacSlow> just doing few more of the tests to be sure
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you should also change this
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733964/
<tsdgeos> i.e.
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733966/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, tested and pushed
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you need to remove visible: !notifySwipeButton.visible
<tsdgeos> there's no such thing as notifySwipeButton
<tsdgeos> anymore
<tsdgeos> and the loader active handles that now
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: last thing is, you should not remove the import "../Components/Flickables" as Flickables and comboList: Flickables.Flickable {
<tsdgeos> that's has nothing to do with your MR
<tsdgeos> and is being handled in a separate MR globally
<tsdgeos> besides that it looks good
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... I got errors for that last week so I removed it
<tsdgeos> please don't
<tsdgeos> or tell me which errors you have
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok... I readd that line
<tsdgeos> because i don't see how this could have errors
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... works without issues now with that Flickables import re-added
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, pushed that change too
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: and comboList: Flickables.Flickable { too please
<Saviq> please don't use Flickables any more
<Saviq> they go away in the next landing anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm just making it so that it doesn't conflict with your next landing
<tsdgeos> it's existitng code he should not change in his MR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh ok, just noticed Flickables
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok... changed that too
<dandrader> mzanetti, does that make sense to you http://paste.ubuntu.com/8734196/
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: so I reverted the whole Flickable-relates parts
<dandrader> mzanetti, I noticed that the dash was showing up when doing the rotation, because it was behind the focused app and not being hidden
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that's gonna happen in my MP, if you wanted in on that, you should've based on my branch and made it prerequisite
<MacSlow> Saviq, I got errors last week so I chagned it in my branch... since it all fine now, I guess there were some package-update issues inbetween
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... if I read it correctly it should be ok. didn't test it though
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, top-approve too?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: see comment :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i want CI to run again
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, my firefox keeps acting up today... probably my ISP really
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I saw the "Approve" mark... but not your comment
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's up with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1333187/+merge/239990 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do i need to approve again? what's the changes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, needed to resubmit on top of my revert
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll take care
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we have a patchset for the dbus bugs larsu and ryan found
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea how to proceed, i don't think i am good enough for reviewing them
<tsdgeos> by other than integrate them and make sure things don't go wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what projects do they touch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: qtcore
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> qtdbus
<Saviq> tsdgeos, accepted upstream?
<tsdgeos> upstream wants me to review ^_^
<tsdgeos> https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/98353/ https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/98354/ https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/98355/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, means you're good enough for them, you're sure good enough for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you want a second pair of eyes, tvoss should know... he did write dbus-cpp after all ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, one more for the silo 5 -> https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/swipe-to-act-fix-1358343/+merge/238956
<Saviq> MacSlow, can it wait for the next silo?
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... it should at least to with https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-to-act-fix-1358343/+merge/236091
<MacSlow> Saviq, although that still needs top-approval from tsdgeos
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> MacSlow, next time then
<Saviq> next one should be smaller/easier hopefully
<MacSlow> Saviq, and then it would be nice to have these two, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/modal-snap-decision-on-greeter-fix-1378827/+merge/239376 and https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telephony-service/swipe-to-answer/+merge/239983 all in one silo
<Saviq> MacSlow, sures
<MacSlow> Saviq, as they all relate to addressing the incoming-call use-case
<Saviq> MacSlow, works for me, we could start building a silo already
<MacSlow> Saviq, do you want that in an email for reference?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, I've got the logs
<MacSlow> ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, let's do that tomorrow morning, either it's going to be after the unity8 landing or we'll have it for testing for design ACK
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... that works forme
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea why no dbgsym package of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin ?
<tsdgeos> i thought we had of them all?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me have a look at the build
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's vivid?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ any of these?
<tsdgeos> i guess the first
<tsdgeos> the name is just ifferent to make it harder?
<tsdgeos> ah no it's the same name
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is it different?
<tsdgeos> :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what I *think* might've happened
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that package wasn't built for vivid yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's only indexed for utopic still
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> there's some trackes of the toolkit in a bindign loop i get
<tsdgeos> will have to compile the toolkit with debug myself tomorrow then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no no, you can get that package
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's the same binary that's in vivid
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's just not tracked in the vivid dbgsyms repo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but anyway, tomorrow, have a good evening
 * tsdgeos waves
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-30
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ are too old
<lvleph> While in lightdm my multimedia keys don't work, however once I have logged into Unity they work. If I log into another wm say i3 the multimedia keys aren't working. What is being run to get the multimedia keys working?
<lvleph> apparently this use to be handled by gnome-setting-daemon (now unity-settings-daemon).
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FYI, and if you have any ideas... our mega-silo isn't good, causes media-hub to go to 300% CPU... and our dash ap tests fail 'cause 10s isn't enough for the fake scopes to load
 * Saviq is splitting the silo into stuff that already landed in rtm to bring trunk up to date
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which silo number is it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-005
<tsdgeos> can't immediately find something that'd cause that
<tsdgeos> maybe the vj_settle one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, that's in rtm already
<tsdgeos> then no idea really :/
<tsdgeos> we should bisect i guess
<tsdgeos> but yeah let's lang at lesat what's in rtm :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that will get us a cleaner slate indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, you up yet?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, your index branch needsfixin'
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, autopilot's wait_for_dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, still waits for clickscope to be current
<mzanetti> Saviq: those ap tests aren't failing for me
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8747092/
<mzanetti> on the phone all tests are failing for me though... doesn't seem to paint anything
<Saviq> mzanetti, they do on the phone
<mzanetti> can't repro there
<mzanetti> Saviq: does that silo also hold a change that makes the click scope not being the first one?
<mzanetti> because my branch doesn't change that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it is not first
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the thing, it's second
<mzanetti> but not because of my branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, but your branch makes it so that it does not switch to it on startup http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8747132/
<Saviq> mzanetti, and wait_for_dash still expects that
<mzanetti> here it is the first...
<mzanetti> this used to be the second when we had teh scopes scope
<Saviq> mzanetti, fake scopes
<Saviq> mzanetti, not real ones
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> so why does it pass on the desktop then?
<mzanetti> should be the same there, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's a very good question indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you try this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8747240/
<mzanetti> still passes for me...
<mzanetti> but again... not really sure what's wrong...
<Saviq> mzanetti, can't right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok flashing rtm now
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually this is the correct diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8747428/
<mzanetti> Saviq: indeed it wants index 1
<mzanetti> still not sure why it works here with "clickscope" too
<Saviq> mzanetti, why 1? isn't leftmost 0?
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<mzanetti> I'm a bit lost
<mzanetti> let me run all of them again...
<mzanetti> or maybe not... not it passes with 0 again
<mzanetti> grrrr
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it seems to work with 0 here
<Saviq> not with 1
<Saviq> on the phone that is
<mzanetti> yeah... 0 is the good one
<mzanetti> will push
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, kk
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm running the whole suite now
<mzanetti> cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, will the objectName change not break get_scope() now?
<Saviq> or something else altogether
<mzanetti> afaict this wasn't used. the others just use ("QQuickLoader", scopeId="something")
<mzanetti> never really using objectName on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8747668/
<mzanetti> meh... sorry
<mzanetti> fixing
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed the fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH I think the fact that the objects were named after the scopes was kinda on purpose, was part of the test really...
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems to only be used to wait for it
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean in the qml tests
<mzanetti> like var scope = findChild("first one"); waitForRendering(scope)
<mzanetti> or tryCompare(scope, status, Loader.Ready)
<Saviq> mzanetti, is it finding across the whole dash?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or with in a certain index?
<mzanetti> Saviq: in testDash it's only used in initTestCase()
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: in testDashContent its used in a few more places, but also only for waiting for it
<mzanetti> Saviq: the tests for scrolling left/right already use dashContentList.currentIndex etc
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you set up a ppa for shellRotation?
<mzanetti> dandrader: not yet... have to fix some launcher issue first
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok. just asking because this branch should also be added there: lp:~dandrader/qtmir/supportedOrientations
<mzanetti> ah ok. thanks
<zkroliko> just been wondering why the "change window" element of the UI (the stuff that comes when you press alt+tab) is not observing current windows. Example: You hold alt+tab and it opens, then a application launches, but the element doesn't update to show new window. Small issue but still a w weird behavior. Have no idead about Unity's implementation so I don't know how hard it would it be to fix it.
<zkroliko> I figured somebody would be intrested.
<Saviq> zkroliko, best file a bug under http://bugs.launchpad.net/unity
<Saviq> heh
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: i guess you have no way to reproduce that dbus dead lock right?
<greyback> tsdgeos: nothing reliable I'm aware of
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> because i have thiago's patches up and running
<tsdgeos> but yeah what do i do now :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: can I unassign myself from that bug? I've really got very little idea about it
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm not your boss :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: let me be less indirect: can I assign it to you? :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: i got very little idea about it
<tsdgeos> so please no
<greyback> ok
<Wellark> Saviq: do you need any extra hands to help?
<Saviq> Wellark, not really
<Saviq> Wellark, I'm blocked by infra more than anything else
<Wellark> Saviq: right.. I know the feeling :)
<Wellark> Saviq: just ping if there is anything I can help with
<Saviq> o/ for now
<Wellark> mterry: could you comment here what we discussed with olga last week: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1382621
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382621 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "sim pin prompt on boot but after greeter" [Undecided,New]
<darthbunny> hello!
<darthbunny> can anyone help me with a problem related to unity8 in ubuntu-deskto-next?
<mterry> Wellark, done
<darthbunny> anyone knows how can I make the on screen keyboard start on my convertible tablet?
<darthbunny> I see that I have ubuntu-keyboard which is an implementation of maliit on unity ui
<Wellark> mterry: thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-31
<tsdgeos> merges \o/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-hinting-on-change/+merge/237282
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-to-act-fix-1358343/+merge/236091
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm... how did that happen
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: we merged 20 branches
<tsdgeos> it's normal some conflict happened
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah... forgot it was so many :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, doh... crap... it's the formatting fixes
<tsdgeos> well taht's easy to merge then :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah... but it's all over the place in tst_Notifications.qml
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: good morning
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-utf8/+merge/240160
<tsdgeos> was just seeing it
<mzanetti> TOPBLOCKER :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> josh approved it
<tsdgeos> want me to try too?
<tsdgeos> guess it makes sense
<mzanetti> oh right... didn't see josh's approval
<mzanetti> was just looking at the top-status
<tsdgeos> let me just download the zip
<tsdgeos> and try it straigh away on the phone
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: conflict merged
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pushed?
<mzanetti> damn... I only pushed, didn't commit before :D
<mzanetti> now
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: approved both
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: here's one more if you're still in review mood: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-launcher-count-emblems/+merge/240155
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure give me a sec
<mzanetti> not in a hurry with this as it's not critical enough to go into rtm
<mzanetti> but then I somewhat lost track... some people say we're gonna merge trunk to rtm, others say we only cherry-pick TOPBLOCKERS into rtm...
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/feeds/+merge/239396 why on hold?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, waiting for green light
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, shall i map now? has your unity-api change landed?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-api/setMoveFavorite/+merge/238936 ? no
<pstolowski> s/map/mp/
<tsdgeos> they all ned to land in sync, no?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it's for ota-1 and should be landed in vivid, right?
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> it's all moving
<tsdgeos> but looks like that's the thing at the moment yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you up already?
 * tsdgeos shakes first
<tsdgeos> broke i18n again
<tsdgeos> well not yet, but almost
<tsdgeos> we actually did :/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how do i excersise https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-launcher-count-emblems/+merge/240155 without the test?
<mozzarella> hello?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: qdbus com.canonical.Unity.Launcher /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher/dialer_2Dapp org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher.Item countVisible true
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: qdbus com.canonical.Unity.Launcher /com/canonical/Unity/Launcher/dialer_2Dapp org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher.Item count 42
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn i forgot :D
<mozzarella> unity 7 is using nux and unity 8 is using qt, is that correct?
<tsdgeos> mozzarella: correct
<mozzarella> when will unity 8 become the default unity?
<Saviq> mozzarella, current plan is 16.04
<mozzarella> it will run on mir, right?
<MacSlow> mozzarella, it does already
<mozzarella> how can I try unity 8?
<MacSlow> mozzarella, depends on what your intention is... or setup-effort threshold :)
<mozzarella> I want it to be easy
<MacSlow> mozzarella, you can just grab the source and compile and run it yourself... or...
<MacSlow> mozzarella, ok... the minimal effort way then... :)
<MacSlow> mozzarella, a virtual machine with this iso http://www.webupd8.org/2014/06/ubuntu-desktop-next-unity8-1410-utopic.html is then probably the easiest way
<MacSlow> mozzarella, but if you just want to "take a look" there are several videos on YT and the like of people who went through this process already...
<MacSlow> mozzarella, although don't expect too much as it is still under heavy development not meant for daily use yet on the desktop
<mzanetti> MacSlow: assuming he runs ubuntu already, why not just "apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir" and select it when logging in?
<mzanetti> mozzarella: ^
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well that was the next thing I was about to suggest
<mzanetti> :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I've updated the merge-conflicts in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-to-act-fix-1358343/+merge/236091
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, was a bit more work after all... not just formatting fixes
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: oki
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, oddly though on my up-to-date desktop audioRole of the Audio-item is all of a sudden no longer known
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: it's one of our patches
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: which qtmultimedia do you have?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, 5.3.0-1ubuntu2
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: vivid? utopic?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, utopic still on this machine
<tsdgeos> ok, i'm on vivid, no idea if it got reverted or what
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, only switch on my laptop to vivid sofar
<MacSlow> switched
<dandrader> wow, all the pending branches got finally merged \o/
<dandrader> Saviq, "devel-proposed (alias to ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed)" <- seems to be up to date now
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, 3am merge time FTW!
<dandrader> :D
<mozzarella> can I run a session with unity 7 and another one with unity 8?
<mzanetti> mozzarella: should be possible, yes
<mzanetti> mozzarella: please note that all of this is work in progress and not tested particularly well, so YMMV. In theory it should work fine though.
<Saviq> mozzarella, yeah, just install unity8-desktop-session and you'll have a choice in lightdm
<Saviq> mozzarella, it's a bit dated, but http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/unity-8-desktop-preview-session-14-04
<mozzarella> how do I get back to lightdm without logging out, though?
<Saviq> mozzarella, well, running them *in parallel* might not be the best idea
<Saviq> mozzarella, but standard ctrl+alt+F$ to switch vts will work
<Saviq> mozzarella, there's also a dedicated iso available http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/unity-8-daily-build-images-go-live
<mozzarella> brb
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we should get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dtrdomainpot/+merge/240231 in in the next landing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<tsdgeos> darg
<tsdgeos> and tests are failing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you'd think the message extractor needs to be able to deal with that
<tsdgeos> in notification :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which message extractor?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whatever extracts the messages, should be able to understand what domains to extract for
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well it's kind of hard given how we made it
<tsdgeos> making the thing a property and stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean we'd need to tell it, but it should be able to get it
<tsdgeos> if it was just dtr("unity8", "Mooo")
<tsdgeos> it wouldn't be that hard
<tsdgeos> but asking gettext to understand qml properly is a bit too much :D
<tsdgeos> even i agree it'd be great
<mozzarella> what the fuck man
<mzanetti> someone just had a shocking experience in unity8 land I guess
<mozzarella> it acted as if my computer was a phone
<mzanetti> mozzarella: yeah, desktop mode window management is not in place yet
<mzanetti> actually it should have acted as if your computer would be a tablet
<mzanetti> proper desktop-like window management is on our roadmap for this cycle
<mozzarella> yes, but it said phone everywhere
<mzanetti> hmm... where?
<mozzarella> "information about this phone", etc.
<mozzarella> everywhere
<mzanetti> hmm... good point... wonder how we're gonna deal with that
<dandrader> dednick, just noticed that on latest unity8 trunk, we still have this bug where if you press and hold on the indicators panel it will hint and then retract
<dandrader> dednick, must have been due to some bad interaction between all those branches that landed. taking a look at that now
<Saviq> dandrader, hmm, I tested for that
<Saviq> dandrader, maybe didn't hold my finger stable enough
<dednick> dandrader: probably should have a qmltest for that
<dednick> although i thought there already ways
<dednick> was
<tsdgeos> @unity you'll need this to make qmluitests pass again https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/multimediaMocks/+merge/240248
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: Saviq: ↑
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ah... that should be a MP against trunk, right? :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, nevermind
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: it is against trunk, no?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, my firefox is messing with me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: shouldn't setAudioRole at least set it so that audioRole() returns the set value?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's a mock, we don't really use it
<tsdgeos> just need the property to be there :D
<tsdgeos> so qml compiles
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess this could cause weirdness in tests though at some point
<mzanetti> anyways... not that important, I agree
<tsdgeos> i can change it if you awnt
<mzanetti> but it would be just the same amount of effort to make it properly
<tsdgeos> i was just lazy and merged AlbertA's changeset
<tsdgeos> from a different MR
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, thanks
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, mzanetti: the main thing is the enums as far as I care
<tsdgeos> bzr merge lp:~albaguirre/unity8/add-screenshotter -c 1306
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but if you want i'll fix it
<mzanetti> well... I don't really *want*. I would have done so if I'd wrote that mock as I think this is confusing if setting a property doesn't do it
<tsdgeos> don't look at me i didn't write it :D
<mzanetti> is jenkins broken?
<mzanetti> or did we merge something breaking tests?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm fine with it (multimediaMocks)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: should I add tsdgeos's multimediaMocks branch to the prerequisites of https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/swipe-to-act-fix-1358343/+merge/236091
<dandrader> Saviq, dednick, ah, the issue is that devel-proposed is on revision 1380, not 1396
<dandrader> Saviq, dednick, so, nevermind :)
<Saviq> dandrader, right, dist-upgrade!
<Saviq> or wait for an image, should be around soon
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, do those two revisions have the very same tag and version number?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<Saviq> dandrader, 8.00 vs 8.01
<Saviq> I know
<dandrader> Saviq, ahhhhhh.... right
<Saviq> got confused by that, too
<Saviq> train should disregard the upstream version when determining the +foo version
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'd say no
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, it already caught dandrader off guard :)
<paulliu> mzanetti: not sure. I was thinking I caused the autopilot failed. But not. It runs on my machine.
<Saviq> mzanetti, qmltests are broken (tsdgeos's enum branch), and we never got around to fixing AP
<Saviq> karni, host-upgrade?
<Saviq> karni, why not `citrain device-upgrade 16 9999` from the host?
<karni> Saviq: facepalm. thanks ;)
<tsdgeos> @unity guys i have 8 reviews waiting :'(
<tsdgeos> some of them are easy take them first
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doing one now
<mterry> tsdgeos, I can help with that today
<tsdgeos> mterry: easy ones are https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/build_clang/+merge/239258 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_test_warning/+merge/239262
<tsdgeos> i can tell you how to build with clang if you want
 * mterry has to reboot first
<kgunn> Saviq: didn't quite understand what this one got added to  unity8 ? Bug #1378043
<ubot5> bug 1378043 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] Phone is getting locked during a call" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378043
<kgunn> looked like chicken had branches
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, for unity8
<Saviq> kgunn, https://code.launchpad.net/~mfrey/unity8/lock-fix/+merge/238951
 * kgunn reads comments
<kgunn> ah ha
<mterry> So did we release the whole u8 release into rtm?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the easiest MP review ever: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/updateDDAComment/+merge/240255
<mterry> Saviq, we synced to rtm?
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<Saviq> something like 20 merges got in
<mterry> Saviq, hah OK.  Good from my POV
<Saviq> mterry, believe you me, good from my PoV, too ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fun times http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8760259/
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only one instance found, though
<Saviq> like not reproducible and all
<tsdgeos> :/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks!
<mozzarella> guys
<tsdgeos> Cimi: pin
<tsdgeos> g
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hola
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not sure what you mean wtih "maybe adding something else to the test, like checking when the resize occurs and when the signals are emitted"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that test does not fully test what this component is supposed to do..
<tsdgeos> well it tests that the source size is the one that is supposed to have
<tsdgeos> i didn't find anything else to test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe the other aspect ratio and the signals emitted?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which other aspect ratio? or you mean the "vertical" one?
<Cimi> yep
<tsdgeos> i can do that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and in between we check signals
<tsdgeos> i see little use on testing the signals there, the signals are for the internal cpp class, not for the qml item
<Cimi> http://www.timeout.com/london/things-to-do/alexandra-palace-fireworks-festival
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> ahaha
<Cimi> inputParamsChanged
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> thought that was public isn't it?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: in the cpp file
<tsdgeos> as the qml item uses it
<tsdgeos> but not anyone that uses the qml item
<tsdgeos> and the test is for the qml item
<tsdgeos> but let me see if i can do that at all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why not more network limited load for the photo scope?
 * Saviq is locked out of the flat... sitting on stairs in front of the doors... (and no, my wife did not throw me out :P)
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> Saviq, what have you done dude!
<Saviq> Cimi, left my car at the carwash/tire-replacement, with the keys inside
<tsdgeos> Cimi: what we did before was create *all* dash cards and then just load the images of the visible ones (and of all if network was not limited), since with that MR it only creates "the visible" items, we don't need the network limitation thing
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> and only realized when it was too late
<mzanetti> Saviq: have your notebook with you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, my WiFi fortunately works ;)
<Saviq> was able to get on the staircase 'cause we have pincode door lock downstairs
<mzanetti> heh
<Saviq> would've used usb tethering otherwise, so not critical
<mzanetti> Saviq: have you ever tried usb tethering with the ubuntu phone yet?
 * mzanetti hasn't
<mzanetti> but it's said to work
<mozzarella> is the launcher part of shell? can I use it standalone?
<Saviq> mzanetti, on krillin it does, on mako nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's relatively reliable on krillin actually
<mozzarella> the* shell
<Saviq> mozzarella, yes, it's part of the shell
<mzanetti> cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am wondering if it makes sense sometimes to keep this networking stuff
<Cimi> for limited cases
<Saviq> mozzarella, and no, not without hacking it out
<tsdgeos> Cimi: which cases?
<tsdgeos> the cases it used to cover don't exist anymore
 * mzanetti sees little chance in someone "hacking out" the launcher
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am thinking
<mozzarella> Saviq: what if I want to modify it a little bit? where should I look?
<Saviq> mozzarella, we're talking unity8 here?
<Cimi> mozzarella, I am hungry every time you send a message
<Saviq> lol
<mozzarella> Saviq: no, unity 7
 * greyback_ feeling hatred for his router again
<tsdgeos> greyback_: the router isn't happy you've been so much <time> abroad
<Saviq> mozzarella, in that case you'll have to talk to Trevinho_ and friends
<tsdgeos> Cimi: good call asking for the other aspect ratio thing, it actually showed i had a bug you had not found ^_^
<Saviq> mozzarella, most of us here are totally focused on unity8 now, never really touched any unity7 code
<greyback_> tsdgeos: :P
<Saviq> on aspect ratio and bus
<Saviq> bugs
<Saviq> Cimi, the fullscreen zoom in preview images
<mozzarella> is it even worth working on it? if it's going to get replaced anyway…
<Saviq> Cimi, assumes image ratio to be constant
<Saviq> Cimi, which is not the case
<Saviq> Cimi, would be the same in the gallery with non-portrait screenshots I imagine, which do exist
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep he knows
<Saviq> mozzarella, it's in maintenance mode on our side, very little effort other than fixing bugs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: told that in VA
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah I know
<tsdgeos> but since he could not come up with code to make it work, we decided to go with this little bug and still land the big bugfix
<Cimi> Saviq, not trivial
<tsdgeos> Saviq: though maybe we should open a bug so that we don't forget
<Saviq> Cimi, shall we have a bug then
<Saviq> that thing ↑
<Cimi> Saviq, because the black box will scale to full width, and the image not
<Cimi> Saviq, but in order to use scale transformation, you need to calculate relative scaling
<Cimi> because one is child of the other
<mozzarella> is it possible to run unity 8 in a window, like weston?
<Saviq> Cimi, right, you need to grow the black box separately from the image
<Cimi> so that when one stretches, the other one preserves the aspect ratio
<Saviq> mozzarella, you can, but it won't manage real applications in there
<mozzarella> why not?
<Saviq> mozzarella, that's under X11
<Saviq> mozzarella, because it's X11
<Saviq> mozzarella, we don't support that, with Mir, that's actually what kind of happens already, as we have a system compositor, and a session one, the session one is basically a window in the system one
<Saviq> mozzarella, also, I don't *think* you can run Mir in a X11 window right now, because no one really cares about that use case, we've plenty more important work to do
<mozzarella> alright
<Saviq> we need the other way (running X11 in a Mir window) much more
<Saviq> to support legacy apps/toolkits that don't/won't have native Mir support
<Saviq> anyone else have suspend problems on vivid recently? my laptop wakes up within a second of closing the lid after having suspended, sometimes need to suspend three times for it to stick
<Saviq> \o/ Ola to the rescue, back home again
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don0t suspend much
<mzanetti> haven't suspended since vivid, but mostly because utopic won't wake it up any more so I don't suspend unless I have to atm
<dandrader> mzanetti, the craziest thing. left and bottom edge drags were not working. Qt was simply not sending touch events to those DDAs at all. even after I did restart ligthdm, those DDAs would only get touch events for the first of second touch
<dandrader> mzanetti, then never more
<dandrader> mzanetti, then I rebooted the phone
<dandrader> mzanetti, and it's all working normally again
<dandrader> mzanetti, pretty insane
<dandrader> mzanetti, but the right-edge DDA was still working all the time....
<mzanetti> uh oh
<mzanetti> for me all edges were gone (except the top panel, which I'm still sure can be pulled down by mouse events too)
<dandrader> mzanetti, the panel moves out of touch events, not mouse events!
<dandrader> how many times will I have to repeat that! :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: but that then only changed recently, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, it has been like that for many months already
<dandrader> probably over an year by now
<mzanetti> I wonder why the top panel then *never* breaks for this issue, while the other edges do...
<Saviq> mzanetti, whenever we added -mousetouch, that's when all edges started only reacting to touches
<mzanetti> Saviq: but before we did the first round of touch-breaking fixes the panel could always be pulled down, even though all other touch stuff broke
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you have a look at the new code and see if it makes you happier?
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm not sure I remember this like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, and well, dandrader implemented all that, he should know ;)
<Trevinho> mozzarella: afaik the mir team has the goal to get mir running on X for dev purposes, it's not done yet btw
<dandrader> mzanetti, btw, greyback made a PPA for shellRotation: https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/demo-stuff  haven't tried it yet and you will have to add X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations to desktop files for having apps rotating
<greyback> dandrader: your unity8 failed to build
<greyback> mzanetti: PPA not in working order yet unfortunately
<greyback> dandrader: while you're fixing your unity8 branch, could you please bump its version number, and have it depend on the bumped qtmir
<mzanetti> ah cool
<mzanetti> vesar said he still needs the right-edge-ppa so that comes in handy now. thanks greyback
<greyback> mzanetti: np
<Saviq> ok, back in 1/2h
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, have been checking out your photo scope branch
<mzanetti> it's unrelated but I noticed the app store draws some elements which aren't shown: http://i.imgur.com/UCfNslS.png
<mzanetti> you know what that is?
<mzanetti> the buttons at the top
<AlbertA> mzanetti: your mocking my mock? :) First rule of mocks is implement the least you can to test the functionality you need :)
<mzanetti> AlbertA: I tend to agree, however, you need the property so you obviously implemented that. but its "broken"
<mzanetti> AlbertA: as in: if QML sets it, it won't be set
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what is not shown?
<mzanetti> I guess in some circumstances that can cause more weird issues
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if you look at the overdraw thingie, just at the top of the box, there is some long rounded rect, looking like a ButtonRow
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I can't see them in the actual scope, only in the overdraw visualisation
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> that looks like the buttons in manage dash
<tsdgeos> no idea what they do there
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> but manage dash is going away, so no worry :D
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> WORKSFORME
<mzanetti> I was just curious as I couldn't find an explanation for it myself, but yeah the manage scope does explain it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you know the name of the photo scope?
<tsdgeos> i do :D
<mzanetti> will you tell it to me?
<tsdgeos> i will!
<mzanetti> *drumroll*
<tsdgeos> splash!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: will you review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/remove_autopilot_tests_for_alternate_helper_paths/+merge/239428 since it has your name ?
<mzanetti> hmm.. it has my name indeed :D
<mzanetti> I guess I have to then
<davmor2> mzanetti: http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=drumroll
<mzanetti> davmor2: this one really lacks some excitement at the end :D
<davmor2> mzanetti: http://wompwompwomp.com/
<mzanetti> :D that's a good one
<mzanetti> davmor2: my favorite one: http://www.dramabutton.com/
<davmor2> mzanetti: there is an app for that
<mzanetti> for ubuntu?
<davmor2> mzanetti: on touch I did sadtrombone web app and linked it to wompwompwomp.com
<davmor2> mzanetti: http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/
<mzanetti> heh, yeah, know that one
<mzanetti> we should do a proper app
<mzanetti> you only need this things when not online
<mzanetti> hm... bullshit bingo app is still missing too
<dandrader> mzanetti, still around?
<mzanetti> dandrader: leaving now. sorry.
<dandrader> mzanetti, np. have a nice weekend!
<mzanetti> thanks, you to
<mzanetti> o
<elopio> can somebody make a review here? should be quick and easy:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/remove_autopilot_tests_for_alternate_helper_paths/+merge/239428
#ubuntu-unity 2014-11-01
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Us there a wisheslist for Unity features?
<alo21> Is*
<alo21> #ubuntu-motu
<alo21> hi everybody, I would like to contribute developing unity (fixing bug or packaging)...Can someone help me to start in the right way, please?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-26
 * Guest42341 What a fine day for science! 
<Saviq> pstolowski, morning, any unity8 silo you're planning to land real soon?
<Saviq> (you got 4 ;))
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, no, none of them is going to land anytime soon
<Saviq> pstolowski, ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can drop use_sdk_12 right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if we're going for the use_sdk_13, yes
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still needs approval though https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/use_sdk_13/+merge/271603
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/wide-preview-zoomable-videoplayback/+merge/273081 ?
 * Saviq preps new silo
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it looks a bit weird to me but if it's what design wants it's good, somehow i forgot the top approve
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> cimi, there's no bug for sharing from preview?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we may want to get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_and_old_audio_role/+merge/275365 into the silo too if it helps Mirv
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> needs review too though
<Saviq> will take care, still need to wait a bit for migration so we'll get there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does "use sdk13" do "use qtquick24" as well?
<Saviq> or do we need another branch on top for that
<Saviq> yeah it doesn't
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, you need https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_quick_24/+merge/271602 for that
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> missed that one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qml test fail though?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> needs a rebuild only
<tsdgeos> let me merge the other use_
<tsdgeos> and push
<Saviq> tsdgeos, needs a resubmit
<tsdgeos> why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~aacid vs. ~unity-team for the usd_sdk13 branch
<Saviq> *use, even
<Saviq> (and a merge)
<tsdgeos> ah right you stole my other branch :D
<tsdgeos> resubmitting in a moment
<Saviq> wonder why did I steal it
<Saviq> oh no I di'in
<tsdgeos> ok, resubmitted at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_quick_24/+merge/275671
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/use_sdk_13/+merge/266078
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's mzanetti who stole your branch :P
<tsdgeos> "plural you"
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> i'm not even sure the original sdk_13 branch was mine, it may have been cimi's
<duflu> Saviq: Is more-smooth-less-lag in rc-proposed?
<duflu> Oh, it was proposed to xenial 9 minutes ago though. \o/
<Saviq> duflu, yeah, just published this morning, will be in the next rc-proposed image
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the branches are not merged yet because it waits for the package to be in xenial?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you need it, the branch is here https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-022/+merge/275672
<Saviq> oh well, not the merge, but the branch
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the use_sdk_13 branch has conflcits with that branch, can i merge that branch in and hope it'll work or wait for unity8 to be actually merged in?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will work, you could even make it a prereq, only case when it'd be a problem is if the silo didn't actually publish
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> let's wait then
<tsdgeos> no rush i guess?
<tsdgeos> or is it better for the silo you're preparing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. the only thing the train will do with this branch is to merge trunk (in case translations etc.) and push to trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so merging it ~= merging trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'm solving conflicts one-by-one using MPs from the previous silo, but in this case it might make sense to actually just merge it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, merge and resolve please, but don't make prereq
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> we can always rewrite history if needed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the problem with the merge is that if i do merge it won't compile because of missing /usr/include/unity/shell/application/MirMousePointerInterface.h
<tsdgeos> so do we prefer to have working CI or a merged branch? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, vivid will work because it's in overlay
<tsdgeos> ah right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, xenial would work if we enabled proposed (we probably should, not even sure if we don't already)
<tsdgeos> ok then pushing
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please merge lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-022 to panel-button-fixes (can call it trunk merge)
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq, can you give a quick explanation on what's going on with those xenial branches?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not much, we're waiting for unity8 to migrate to xenail
<Saviq> xenial
<mzanetti> (merged my branch )
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I'm prepping a silo while that's going on
<Saviq> mzanetti, that branch is basically what will be trunk when it merges
<Saviq> s/merges/migrates/
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm pre-empting conflicts on the new silo is all
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, the conflict seems to be with Josh's upsidedown after all
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please check? and if so, uncommit the merge and resubmit on top of Josh's?
<Saviq> or actually
<Saviq> I could
<Saviq> since I already stole Josh's branch
<mzanetti> right.... whatever works best for you
<mzanetti> just let me know
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, uncommit and overwrite your branch without the merge, then
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> no wait
<Saviq> no, it's fine
<mzanetti> already typed the push...
<mzanetti> you caught me before pressing enter
<Saviq> type the --overwrite, too ;)
<Saviq> and press enter
<mzanetti> so what now? want me to push or not?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, push
<mzanetti> done
<Saviq> sry
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> for the noise
<mzanetti> ah ok... thought you'd tell me to merge again now D
<mzanetti> no worries
<Saviq> ;)
 * Saviq officially hates bzr :[
<Saviq> can't get it to merge cleanly without --weave
<Saviq> oh one more thing I could do
<Saviq> ok yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, sry, you need to merge after all, otherwise bzr is dumb...
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Saviq, still this? lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-022
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, because bzr decides that if the history is 22 → yours → his+22, it's no good
<Saviq> but if it's 22 → yours+22 → his+22, it's fine!
<Saviq> grrr
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> even though yours+22 is no-op
<Saviq> I mean no conflicts
<mzanetti> yep...
<mzanetti> oh well. Merge all the things!
<tsdgeos> plugins/Cursor/Cursor.qml	UNKNOWN	*No copyright*
<tsdgeos> :?
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-vivid-i386-ci/1143/console
<Saviq> uggh
<Saviq> how does that get through everything else :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll MP a fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in the mean time, can you rebase sdk 13 on top of wide preview, or strongarm Cimi to do the opposite?
<cimi> Saviq, I can do it
<Saviq> prolly the opposite makes sense
<cimi> yeah indeed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cimi: ok i'll rebase
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nowait
 * tsdgeos waits
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the opposite == cimi rebasing on yours
<cimi> this one better no? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape/+merge/271610
<Saviq> otherwise you'll be catching up everywhere
<tsdgeos> ok
<cimi> can we merge this guys?
 * tsdgeos does nothing
<Saviq> cimi, yeah, if the only thing they were waiting for was 1.3
<cimi> indeed
<cimi> tsdgeos, have a look at that branch pls, I fixed the conflicts the other day
<cimi> if you ok I rebase the preview branch on that one
<Saviq> cimi, let me know please when you've resubmitted wide videopreview (and let me know of any other branches that could land soon)
<cimi> Saviq, i'd like to know if I should rebase on that branch ^^ or sdk 13
<Saviq> cimi, well, whatever, do they conflict?
<Saviq> /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.25.51.20151022 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf32-i386.c:5245
<Saviq> ok that doesn't look good
 * Saviq grabs a xenial chroot
 * cimi looks
<Saviq> cimi, status report?
<cimi> Saviq, finishing rebasing wide videopreview on top of ~cimi/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> so it does conflict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-cursor-copyright/+merge/275692, obviously it's + 22, so...
<Saviq> it seems we might need to force merge/clean anyway as there's a qtmir issue in xenial, might need to skip a release
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you have bad tags on that branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, grr
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually, just one, and one that LP considers fine...
<Saviq> ah no, it's my dumb colo root again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cleaned
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> approved
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm actually gonna merge this manually after we publish to improve ci
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos pushed
<Saviq> cimi, new MP link?
<cimi> Saviq, same, I pushed on top?
<cimi> oh yeah
<cimi> I need to rebase :D
 * cimi hides
<Saviq> yes, you need to resubmit
<cimi> Saviq, here you go https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/wide-preview-zoomable-videoplayback/+merge/275696
<Saviq> cimi, there no bugs to link?
<Saviq> cimi, to the new UbuntuShape, for example?
<mhall119> cimi: can you register in summit for uos-1511 so I can add you as a track lead?
<cimi> mhall119, sure
<cimi> Saviq, mmm no
<Saviq> ack
<mhall119> everyone else, cimi and I need to get some convergence sessions planned for UOS, specifically we should have sessions on:
<cimi> Saviq, I think it's a thing you do when you update to 1.3
<cimi> Saviq, otherwise it uses deprecated APIs
<mhall119> Unity 8 desktop mode, what works, what's different from Unity 7, when it will be usable for desktop users
<cimi> Saviq, but there is the branch with shadows in app/launcher that might have a bug somewhere
<mhall119> Snappy Desktop, how it'll work, when it'll work, etc
<mhall119> Puritine & Libertine projects, why they're needed
<Saviq> cimi, sure, just thought we might now start closing some bugs re: shape
<Saviq> but ack, will come in time
<mhall119> anything about the Mir work and roadmap to make it replace Xorg on the desktop
<mhall119> and Adaptive UI patterns and how the UI Toolkit supports them
<mhall119> plus anything else you guys know of that needs to be planned for 16.04, and anything you want to demo and talk about that's working now
<dandrader> oh, silo 22 just landed?
<Saviq> mhall119, we can do the first, "when?" is not a question we'd like to give an answer to, snappy, *tine, Mir and UITK we're not the team to talk about
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, kinda, had to force it and skip the release to xenial as its binutils is broken
<Saviq> but nothing to concern you with, really
<mhall119> you can create session topics here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/create_meeting
<mhall119> Saviq: ack, I'll be poking those other teams too
<Saviq> dandrader, so we're out of sync between v+o and x, but trunks are all up to date now, I'm prepping silo for unity8 right now
<Saviq> might make qtmir hitch a ride, too
<dandrader> Saviq, what about wily?
<Saviq> dandrader, wily's old news already
<Saviq> done & dusted
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scope_settings_keyboard_scroll conflicts in Preview.qml, likely with cimi's preview
<dandrader> Saviq, should I move all my wily machines to xenial already?
<Saviq> dandrader, if you want, safer to just use a chroot for now, there's a lot of movement in xenial atm
<dandrader> will wait then
<cimi> I can update that Saviq
<Saviq> @unity: silo 22 landed, wily is dead for us, xenial out of sync for now due to toolchain issue
<cimi> Saviq, clashes with which branch?
<Saviq> cimi, your preview already depends on shape and 1.3
<Saviq> cimi, you can't make it prereq tsdgeos's branch too
<cimi> Saviq, I was going to send him a patch
<Saviq> owell, that you can do if you're bored ;)
<cimi> wl,e
<Saviq> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scope_settings_keyboard_scroll/+merge/274874
<cimi> woke up with good mood, no head
<cimi> headache :)
<Saviq> no head? ;p
<cimi> lol
<cimi> :D
<Saviq> wonder where the good mood comes from, then
<cimi> had some annoying migraine for the last two weeks, coming back every other day, I'm fine from yesterday :)
<cimi> I might had mood/seasonal swings like girls :)
<Saviq> @unity: I'm prepping another unity8 silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/564, if there's a branch missing in it, let me know please
<cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos that preview.qml conflicts just in imports
<Saviq> dednick, we could land occlusion, only unity8 is missing a top-ack, is it ready for a re-review?
<dandrader> Saviq, did "bzr pull" on my lp:qtmir copy and, surprise surprise: "742 tag(s) updated."
<dednick> Saviq: let me confirm
<Saviq> dandrader, no surprise there
<Saviq> dandrader, we never paid enough attention to tags on qtmir (or well, only started recently)
<Saviq> dandrader, and someone's been infecting all projects out there with them
<dednick> Saviq, dandrader: unity8 occlude ready for re-review
<Saviq> dandrader, I'm starting to feel it's not worth it, bzr/lp just need to get better
<Saviq> in that regard
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't even know if bzr is still being maintained
<Saviq> yeah, well, part of the problem indeed
<dandrader> dednick, ok
<ltinkl> Saviq, can you pls merge this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-settings-components/langpack/+merge/275017
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<popey> ChrisTownsend, seems the unity8-lxc-setup is broken since we removed some files from cdimage.. did you know?
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos do https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/music_cards_extra_attributes/+merge/271084 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/audioCardSupport/+merge/271605 depend on one another?
<Saviq> could use a link in the description
<Saviq> ltinkl, btw, what's up with fixLogin1Tests ?
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Yes, I've been working on it since last week.  I have a new version in https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+archive/ubuntu/unity8-preview-lxc/+packages and I'm working out details to get a release into xenial.
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye no real progress :/ dunno how to make the exit cleanly and/or make the test runner wait until the DBUS processes are terminated
<popey> ChrisTownsend, thanks...
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack, I'll have a thinklook
<Saviq> ltinkl, fwiw I'd say we're using it wrong, as `dbus-test-runner --task sleep --parameter 5 --task sleep --parameter 10` does not leave stuff laying around
<Saviq> dandrader, qtmir stripped, fwiw, I'll try and pay better attention to them now
<ltinkl> Saviq, I'll look into libqtdbustest meanwhile
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<ltinkl> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libqtdbustest/trunk/view/head:/src/libqtdbustest/SuicidalProcess.cpp
<Saviq> kgunn, FYI, 22 landed in vivid+overlay, skipped in xenial due to toolchain issue bug #1510067
<ubot5> bug 1510067 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir rebuild fails with "assertion fail ../../bfd/elf32-i386.c:5245"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510067
<kgunn> yep, just saw that
<ChrisTownsend> Hey guys, I'm trying to start a Unity 8 session on my Wily desktop machine, and I'm just getting the black u-s-c screen, ie, no greeter.  I'm pretty sure there is something up with my machine, but I'm hoping one of you can help figure out what may be up.  unity8 and unity8-dash are up and running and seem ok except the unity8.log looks very sparse.  Here is the unity8.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12969778/   H
<mzanetti> Saviq, there's a failtrain on that link you posted
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, if you stop unity8, do you get u-s-c background?
<Saviq> mzanetti, failtrain? ../../?
 * mterry upgrades to xenial
<mzanetti> Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/564,
<Saviq> mzanetti, comma
<mzanetti> the comman at the end causes a 404 with a nice gif
<Saviq> ;)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: If by u-s-c background, you mean the black-ish screen w/ cursor, then I always have that either with or without unity8 running.
<kgunn> mzanetti: i looked in the ppa anyhow ;) only way to be sure
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, hmm right, not sure we have a spinner on desktop (the boot screen from phone)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Oh, that.  No, it's not on desktop.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, do you have overlay enabled?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Not for Wily.  Should I?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, yeah, otherwise you're quite a bit behind
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Really?  Wily was just released:)   But sure, I can enable the overlay and try it.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, but we've switched to overlay around beta freeze and have been working there since
<kgunn> yeah wily has it's own overlay
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hmm, ok.  I'll try it.  Won't hurt.
<kgunn> which will now start getting stale with xenial
<kgunn> available to land in
<Saviq> kgunn, we should probably scrap the wily overlay as soon as we get xenial in working order
<ChrisTownsend> It's the same PPA, right?  Just w/ Wily built packages?
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, I see that now.  nm
<ChrisTownsend> BTW, looks like webbrowser isn't working on Vivd+overlay on the desktop.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, do you get a crash on startup?
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: My unity8 problem or webbrowser problem?:)
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, webbrowser  :)
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, thought it might be bug 1508054, which was recently fixed
<ubot5> bug 1508054 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "[desktop] Crashes on startup" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508054
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Yes, I do.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Yes, that's the issue.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Thanks
<mterry> np!  :)
<kgunn> Saviq: didn't you find that we did actually have this issue occurring on phone
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/694224
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 694224 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Synchronous notifications briefly steal focus" [High,Confirmed]
<kgunn> sorry, lost context
<kgunn> we talked about putting on desktop team, but then i thot you did some testing
<Saviq> kgunn, no, that was unity7 only
<kgunn> and found it on phone
<kgunn> ok...moving then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's listed in "Stuff from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/29"
<seb128> kgunn, what about desktop team?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, not on unity-api
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean unity-api does not have that link in its description
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Same issue w/ overlay installed.  I think my system is borked, I just wish I had a clue what is borked.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's right
<kgunn> seb128: that bug 694224
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and anyway I'd rather have explicit MPs, silo requests might change with no notice
<ubot5> bug 694224 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "Synchronous notifications briefly steal focus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694224
<tsdgeos> Saviq: otoh the dependency is not double i mean the unity-api code doesn't depend on the unity8 code
<seb128> kgunn, that bug is from 2010 why does it become important now?
<kgunn> seb128: b/c bfiller had put it on the OTA milestone target list :)
<kgunn> so just filtering
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it breaks it, i.e. if we land unity-api, u8 will stop building
<seb128> hum, k
<seb128> I guess
<kgunn> seb128: well...i think it was accident
<ltinkl> because we do steal focus with the password notifications :)
<ltinkl> TextField {
<ltinkl> id: textfield
<Saviq> ltinkl, that's different
<Saviq> seb128, kgunn, I think it's because webbrowser-app showed up and noticed this issue
<Saviq> ltinkl, the bug is about volume notifications
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah, I was missing context there, sry
<ltinkl> Saviq, but still it doesn't sound like a good idea
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, can you stop unity8 and try and run it manually, providing the right MIR_SOCKET
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, we could have a branch that just increases the version dependency is needed (whcih shows we have a weird way of specifying dependencies)
<Saviq> ltinkl, disagree, password notifications are modal atm
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, I can try it though I'm pretty sure it's using the right MIR_SOCKET when it starts.
<Saviq> they steal the user's focus, might as well get ketboard
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok then but do they have to be?
<Saviq> ltinkl, ah, so now that's a totally different question ;)
<Saviq> ltinkl, the code is fine, you're just questioning the design
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i agree that the ticket links can change but otoh it's a bit "wasteful" to specify the dependencies twice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah ok, as long as both sides have it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, otherwise I have to hunt for related MPs
<Saviq> (even if not dependents, just related ones)
 * ltinkl goes to test the volume notification + focus
<Saviq> ltinkl, I tested, video continues to play just fine on unity8/phone
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, I'm thinking about whether you get some more interesting feedback rather than that being the issue
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done, i don't understand why it causes you extra work if pstolowski is handling that branch/silo though, what's the problem?
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye, even keyboard focus stays with a volume notification
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just go through all top-acked bits
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and see what I can land
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, need context
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you said " otherwise I have to hunt for related MPs", why you need to hunt for related MPs if someone else is handling the branches?
<tsdgeos> or is it that there's no clear info if someone else is handling the branches?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because I don't know if they are or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the MP doesn't say so
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I was just going through the ACKed unity-api branches, and had to think if we can land any of them safely
<tsdgeos> ok
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: How do you suggest starting unity8.  I tried 'MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/1000/mir_socket initctl --session start unity8' and nothing new was printed in the log.  I also tried 'MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/1000/mir_socket unity8' and that bailed.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, skip upstart
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> bailed how?
<ltinkl> @unity do we have a component (or design directions) to display a mouse tooltip?
<Saviq> ltinkl, doubt that
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: $ MIR_SOCKET=/run/user/1000/mir_socket unity8
<ChrisTownsend> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<ChrisTownsend> Aborted (core dumped)
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient
<ltinkl> Saviq, thought so :/ Qt Quick doesn't have that either, only the Controls
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ah, ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, sounds like a bug for UITK+Ubuntu UX
 * ltinkl does his homework
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12969978/
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ok that looks as if it's working
<ChrisTownsend> And then it exited.
<Saviq> ah it did
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ok let me try a few things here
<Saviq> will get back to you in a mo
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, thanks!
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, in the mean time, try with guest / new user?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Sure
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ah, another user works fine.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: So I f'd up my user somehow.
<ltinkl> ah, there it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1428779
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1428779 in Ubuntu UX "[SDK] Tooltips" [Medium,In progress]
<ltinkl> Saviq, ^^
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, oh good, would be interesting to know what's the breaking bit
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yeah, I don't even know where to begin to look.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, the log doesn't really say anything interesting?
<Saviq> -?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yeah, it just seems it kind of stops proceeding for some unknown reason.
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey, did i break anything?
<tsdgeos>  no no
<tsdgeos> cimi: lp:~cimi/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape doesn't merge cleanly, can you merge the use_sdk13 branch there?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea when the landing fix is going to be fixed on xenial? we have an unbuildable unity8 on xenial atm, i guess i can always use the vivid chroot but it's a bit more cumbersome
<cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can use proposed, but the issue is known and there's a fix upstream, so shouldn't be long
<cimi> tsdgeos, it seems to merge fine here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed for some tricks with priorities to avoid upgrading all of proposed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki
<tsdgeos> cimi: sure my bad, i meant was unmerged and makes the testing uising the CI generated .deb a bit "fake"
<cimi> tsdgeos, all good now
<tsdgeos> ktx
<tsdgeos> cimi: see the review i made on the wide-branch
<tsdgeos> something's wrong with a binding
<cimi> tsdgeos, try now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got a resubmit of keyboard scroll branch on top of cimi's preview?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does it conflict with stuff?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, Preview.qml
<Saviq> <Saviq> tsdgeos, scope_settings_keyboard_scroll conflicts in Preview.qml, likely with cimi's preview
<tsdgeos> Saviq: okl
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<tsdgeos> mterry: i had to resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scope_settings_keyboard_scroll/+merge/275723 can you re-review/approve?
<mterry> tsdgeos, k
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<mterry> tsdgeos, I see merge conflicts?
<mterry> well, LP does
<tsdgeos> mterry: yes because cimi has not merged https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/wide-preview-zoomable-videoplayback/+merge/275696
<mterry> ah k
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1475678.surface-occlude/+merge/273427 conflicts with trunk for sure
<Saviq> dednick, as well as https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity-api/lp1475678.surface-occlude/+merge/273425
<dednick> Saviq: ok. will get to it in a minute
<Saviq> dednick, I'll write on the MPs
<Saviq> dandrader, standup
<dednick> @unity. otp. may not respond in mumble
<Saviq> ack
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: You still around?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, yup
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: So I'm still digging into my issue w/ my user and I can tell that unity8 is in the SIGSTOP phase.  So what is it waiting on, ie, what's the next phase?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, SIGCONT from upstart
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, any chance you have a weird unity8.conf in ~/.config/upstart/
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> or modified unity8.conf in /usr/share/upstart/sessions
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Nope
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, `initctl status unity8`
<Saviq> ps aux | grep unity8
<Saviq> initctl get-env unity8 | grep STOP
<ChrisTownsend> $ initctl --session status unity8
<ChrisTownsend> unity8 start/spawned, process 3343
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> so upstart is waiting for the SIGSTOP, but never received t
<Saviq> it
<Saviq> somehow
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hold on lemme kill the upstart session as I had strace inserted in there to try to capture stuff.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, yeah, try and start stuff as normal, check what upstart status does unity8 have, and whether it's indeed STOPed
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: $ initctl --session get-env unity8 | grep STOP
<ChrisTownsend> initctl: No such variable: unity8
<ChrisTownsend> $ ps aux | grep unity8
<ChrisTownsend> townsend  3545 22.0  2.1 1324676 75796 ?       Ssl  12:12   0:00 unity8
<ChrisTownsend> townsend  3563  1.0  0.7 401096 25892 ?        Ssl  12:12   0:00 unity8-dash --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/unity8-dash.desktop
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, sorry, list-env
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, so it's not STOPed, it'd be T, not S
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, looks like a red herring due to your debugging
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, sorry for the noise
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, but
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, if upstart still says it's spawned (not running)
<Saviq> it means unity8 did not SIGSTOP
<ChrisTownsend> $ initctl --session status unity8
<ChrisTownsend> unity8 start/running, process 3545
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> that looks good
<Saviq> and oh yeah, unity8-dash wouldn't start otherwise
<Saviq> that's what the SIGSTOP is for in the first place
<Saviq> to let upstart know when to launch dependent jobs
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok
<Saviq> we sig it when Mir is ready for connections
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Are there any user specific config files or dcong/gconf keys I could try resetting?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, nothing comes to mind that would've caused what you're seeing :/
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Grrr
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, can you install debug symbols, attach gdb to unity8 and see if it's stuck somewhere
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I assume overlay has debug symbols built, right?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, in separate packages, yes, you need main/debug in sources.list for it
<Saviq> and install unity8-*dbgsym
<Saviq> likely libmir*-dbgsym, too
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, I'll install that and try a bt.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Seems its running: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gstreamer0.10/gstreamer-0.10/gst-plugin-scanner -l and is blocked by that.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, oh
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, does it block for the other user? FWIW it blocks for me here, too
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, can you show the thread bt where this happens? I'm interested to see where are we calling that
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I'll reboot and try.  I see no other threads running, just that running from the main thread.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ack
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971157/
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Now I'll reboot the machine and try the other user.
 * Saviq wonders why we're using gst 0.10 at all ;P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have a look ↑, ChrisTownsend's unity8 on desktop seems to be hanging on that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's what qtmultimedia uses
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: No, the other user doesn't have that process running.
<tsdgeos> we need to update
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, I'll try in a sec if I have the same symptom, as this command hangs for me here as well
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I wonder if it's because my user has some music in the the Music dir.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: And the test user does not have music.
<Saviq> I don't :/
<Saviq> and gst still hangs
<ChrisTownsend> Nevermind then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ChrisTownsend: are you sure that gst-plugin-scanner command is supposed to return?
<Saviq> nope
<Saviq> but should probably print something if Qt's waiting on it
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> reading the code
<tsdgeos> it seems it starts a "socket" and waits for instructions
<tsdgeos> i.e it has a debug line saying
<tsdgeos>   GST_DEBUG ("Plugin scanner child running. Waiting for instructions");
<tsdgeos> and then
<tsdgeos>   while (!l->rx_done && exchange_packets (l));
<Saviq> ack
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: Well, it seems the unity8 main thread is waiting for it to return.
<Saviq> some info here indeed http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/gstreamer-devel/2011-November/033898.html
<ChrisTownsend> And the main thread just sits there and nothing else happens.
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> brb
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, so at least it hanging on console doesn't prevent my session from starting
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, try removing .gstreamer-0.10 from your home
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, I'll try that.
<Saviq> maybe the registry got borked and the command hangs
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yeah, possible
<ChrisTownsend> It's definitely specific to my user.
<Saviq> yeah so that could explain
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Nope, still hangs:/
<Saviq> you can cp -R your user to the test user and start removing things one by one...
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, good idea.  Also, if I kill the gst-plugin-scanner process, it just gets spawned again by unity8.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12971272/
<Saviq> check if this ran on your normal unity7 session behaves somewhat fine
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, you can also comment out unity8 bits importing QtMultimedia to see if it helps...
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: unity7 seems fine.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, this is really the only thread? that sounds weird
<Saviq> info threads / t a a bt?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Oh, you mean run that qml you pasted in Unity 7
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, yes
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, I'll try that in a sec.  Lemme get teh thread info first.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, it won't do much, just initialize the multimedia engine and print shit out
<Saviq> but if it doesn't, it would indeed suggest something's wrong with this side of the equation
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, I was wrong about threads:)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971312/
<ChrisTownsend> Thread #7 looks interesting
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> or 14
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, that said, #1 shouldn't look like that either
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thoughts before you EOD ↑?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Looks messed up
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really, looks like we're waiting for something that didn't happen
<tsdgeos> i wouldn't say 7 or 14 would be causing thread 1 to get stuck
<tsdgeos> at most 7 is maybe stuck because thread 1 is stuck
<tsdgeos> but first random guess i'd say not the other way around
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd invoke jhodapp maybe he has seen this before
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but #1 looks weird
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> i'd be interested in getting the debug symbols so that this line gets more info
<tsdgeos> #9  0x00007f4638653df0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/mediaservice/libgstmediaplayer.so
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12971370/ would get rid of multimedia from unity8 (it's -p1 in /usr/share/unity8/)
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, what's up?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, if that makes it go, at least we'd know that's it
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971312/
<Saviq> jhodapp, ChrisTownsend's unity8 hangs on start
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, I'll try it.
<Saviq> jhodapp, #1 looks weird there
<tsdgeos> that ?? is probably just
<tsdgeos> ./src/plugins/gstreamer/mediaplayer/qgstreamerplayerserviceplugin.cpp:87:    gst_init(NULL, NULL);
<tsdgeos> ChrisTownsend: you said this only happens with a user but not with a different one, right?
<ChrisTownsend> tsdgeos: Yes, that is correct.
<jhodapp> Saviq, this pastebin? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971157/
<tsdgeos> so we can rule out missing packages or stuff
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: the one i pasted http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971312/
<ChrisTownsend> Right, it's something specific to my user, but trying to figure out what is painful.
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, looks like gstreamer isn't happy with one of the local plugins
<jhodapp> it's getting stuck trying to dynamically load the .so of a plugin
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: Are plugins user specific?
<jhodapp> there's a core set, and then yes there's a local cache
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: Where is the local cache?
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, I would start by trying to clear ~/.cash/gstreamer-0.10/*
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: Ok
<Saviq> jhodapp, there's nothing there, that's for 1.0, already asked him to clear ~/.gstreamer-0.10
<jhodapp> right, ok
<Saviq> didn't help
<jhodapp> been a while since I've dealth with 0.10
<ChrisTownsend> I have registry.x86_64.bin in there.  Removing it...
<jhodapp> check in ~/.local/share/
<jhodapp> there might be a gstreamer-0.10 dir
<ChrisTownsend> Nope, that wasn't it.  I'll try that
<ChrisTownsend> No, no gstreamer stuff in ~/.local/share
<jhodapp> search for anything *gstreamer* in ~/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good job: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971447/
<Saviq> will comment on respective MPs
<Saviq> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing/+merge/273233/comments/696721
<Saviq> tsdgeos, before you go, please bump qml/Components/ListViewOSKScroller.qml
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: Saviq: Thanks for helping.  I'll try to narrow this down some more, but at least I know that it appears gstreamer is the culprit here.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, before you go, please bump qml/Components/ListViewOSKScroller.qml
<Saviq> tsdgeos, good job btw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971447/
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, yes indeed, and if you can...turn on GST_DEBUG=*:4 (or even 5) to see what plugin it's hanging on
<cimi> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> cimi, tx
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, set that environment variable with whatever process owns gstreamer
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: Ok, does the debug get sent to syslog?
<jhodapp> no to stdout
<jhodapp> or err
<jhodapp> I forget
<Saviq> cimi, QtQuick 2.4 too?
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: Ok, but to the console nonetheless.
<jhodapp> yes definitely
<Saviq> cimi, I think you misunderstood
<Saviq> cimi, I didn't ask for merging (whatever you did merge), but rather to bump UITK/QtQuick imports to 1.3/2.4
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12971531/
<ChrisTownsend> I don't see anything that says "error" to me, but I don't quite understand everything I see there either.
<jhodapp> I have never seen that output before, that's messed up
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, not sure what's going on, I'd ask in #gstreamer honestly
<jhodapp> show them that log
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: lol, ok
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> np, sorry I couldn't be more of a help
<dandrader> mzanetti, I added a new key to unit8's schema file, how do I install it or update dconf to use it?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: BTW, your patch makes my session come up now.
<mzanetti> dandrader, glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas
<mzanetti> (assuming you've copied the changed file there)
<dandrader> mzanetti, wow, would never find it. was playing with gsettings and dconf commands
<dandrader> mzanetti, as root?
<mzanetti> yeah... took me a while too
<mzanetti> I think you need root, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader, iirc I ended up reading through dpkg post-install steps to figure it :D
<dandrader> jeez
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, ok, so confirms it's gst going apeshit
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Indeed
<Saviq> dodged it! \o/
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I just don't know how I f'd up my user so badly.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: I've been reworking the unity 8 lxc stuff and have no clue how I messed this up.
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, https://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/GSettings.html does mention glib-compile-schemas
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: But yes, you dodged it:)
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader, I'm sure there's docs for it, yes
<mzanetti> it was really just me going the crazy route
<dandrader> mzanetti, they're hard to find. it took me a while to sort out gfonc, dconf and gsettings
<dandrader> *gconf
<tsdgeos> Saviq: bumped
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks, o/
<Saviq> cimi, did you fix yours, too?
<tsdgeos> now gone for good good
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: jhodapp: Hey guys, I fixed the issue.  I copied over .gstreamer-0.10/ from the test user to my user and now the Unity 8 session works\o/
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, awesome
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, did you ever figure out why gstreamer was choking?
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: I think it wants that directory there.
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: For some reason, it was removed for my user.
<ChrisTownsend> I'm not sure how it happened.
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, oh ok interesting, so does the issue come back if you remove it?
<jhodapp> what if you just mkdir .gstreamer-0.10...is that enough?
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: I can try that just to see.
<jhodapp> ok great
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, well, it just recreates the dir for me normally
<Saviq> but glad you got it working
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: It occurs again with that directory removed.  It also occurs when the directory exists, but the registry is not there.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: For some reason, it does not create it automatically for my user.
<Saviq> interesting
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, yeah it's supposed to automatically create it...wonder if it's a permission issue
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, just running the qml code I pasted before gets me this dir again
<Saviq> as probably any gst-inspect call etc.
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: Saviq: Yeah, hmm, maybe permissions is the issue, but I wonder what permissions it wants.
<jhodapp> ChrisTownsend, what user is the process that owns gstreamer running as, and then does that user have write permission to ~/
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: gst-plugin-scanner is running under my user and yeah, my user has permissions to write to $HOME.
<jhodapp> not sure then, that's odd
<ChrisTownsend> It is odd.
<ChrisTownsend> jhodapp: It's weird, in the debug output when it fails, it looks like it can't find the registry, but then turns around and thinks it's there anyways: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12972277/
<ChrisTownsend> At any rate, at least I know what the failure is if this ever happens again:)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: BTW, I have the unity8-lxc updated to work on Trusty, Vivid, & Wily: https://launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/+archive/ubuntu/unity8-preview-lxc
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Some things are still kind of broken like: sound, VT switching, some indicators not showing up in the Panel, some devices such as cameras.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, awesome
<Saviq> mzanetti, around?
<mterry> mzanetti, nice on tech lead!  :)
<mterry> mzanetti, now I won't feel so bad pestering you with questions  :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, unping
<Saviq> mterry, right, it's in his job description now! ;)
<mzanetti> mterry, thanks :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-27
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/1270/ is panel-button-fixes, look like regressions
<Saviq> @unity: _vivid_ CI should be all SUCCESS today, wily is broken, we'll move to xenial soon
<Saviq> so if your vivid CI isn't green, needs investigation
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq, actually those are the new tests added with that branch :D
<mzanetti> will investigate
<Saviq> kk
<guest123124> in xenial the mouse pointer is off or the mouse is not working in unity8
<guest123124> i can't login
<guest123124> are there any keyboard shortcuts to log-in?
<greyback> guest123124: nothing at all responding to mouse? You see a cursor & can move it around?
<guest123124> after login into lightdm the mouse pointer is not shown anymore, and even if i blind click on the indicators it does nothing
<guest123124> the mouse seems off
<Saviq> guest123124, xenial does not have the latest things yet, unity8 didn't migrate yet
<guest123124> ah, ok then :D
<Saviq> soon
<guest123124> testing again later, thanks Saviq
<Saviq> guest123124, might wanna /nick
<nick1235> Saviq, done
<nick1235> :P
<Saviq> nick1235, you can monitor the migration in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8 (or enable proposed if you want)
<nick1235> yep i was thinking of enabling proposed
<nick1235> but later, i'm not that brave in the morning
<Saviq> being on xenial is brave enough still ;)
<nick1235> :))
<mzanetti> Saviq, pushed a fix
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> cimi, please merge lp:~cimi/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape into lp:~cimi/unity8/wide-preview-zoomable-videoplayback as it's a prerequisite, but isn't in the branch - that's where the apparent conflict comes from
<cimi> Saviq, I think I did :/
<Saviq> cimi, you did merge something, but not that
<cimi> oh no I did in preview-sharing
<Saviq> cimi, whatever you did merge in preview-sharing, you should've merged wide-preview in it, after having merged shape in it first
<cimi> pushed
<cimi> let's see preview-sharing
<Saviq> cimi, also, please don't paste the changelog entry into commit msg, better say which branch is this a merge from
<cimi> Saviq, oki for next time
<cimi> ok they should both be fine now
<Saviq> k, kicked ci for them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please merge Cimi's wide preview into lp:~aacid/unity8/scope_settings_keyboard_scroll
<tsdgeos> didn't i do that already?
 * tsdgeos has a dejavu
<tsdgeos> ah maybe do it again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but cimi didn't merge his branches properly before
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, remerge
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<cimi> Saviq, what was the silo you built?
<Saviq> cimi, 21
<Saviq> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/564
<cimi> cool, testing
<cimi> (when is built)
<Saviq> cimi, I'll rebuild it now so give it an hour or so
<Saviq> @unity: unity8 migrated to xenial, so we're in sync between vivid+overlay and xenial again (note wily is done'n'dusted, we don't care for it any more)
<mzanetti> nice!
<nick1235> r.i.p wily
<tsdgeos> ubuntu::connectivity::NetworkingStatus thinks i'm offline
 * tsdgeos shakes fist
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ye that thing is unreliable lately; my router went offline and back online yesterday and unity8 didn't notice at all, had to disable and re-enable networking
<tsdgeos> it's very bad that this thing doesn't work
<tsdgeos> since if it thinks we're offiline we don't do any qnam request
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yup, on the phone, the dash fails to refresh the nearby and today scopes
<Saviq> I wonder if tg2 not sending msgs for me is the same issue
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it won't even reconnect to my router when it comes back online
<tsdgeos> qdbus com.ubuntu.connectivity1 /com/ubuntu/connectivity1/NetworkingStatus com.ubuntu.connectivity1.NetworkingStatus.Status
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: Saviq: on the phone ↑
<tsdgeos> food!
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, will do once that happens again
<nick12340> ok, so now the mouse is working on unity8/xenial
<nick12340> but i get a black window with xmir, am i doing something wrong? Xmir :0 --desktop_file_hint=geany.desktop
<nick12340> tried -sw -damage still nothing
<mhall119> Saviq: now that silo 22 has landed, are you going to keep using it for new Mir/Unity work?
<mhall119> I'm wondering if I should keep using it or removeit from my apt sources
<greyback_> mhall119: you can remove, we won't hold on to that silo
<kgunn> which reminds me...
<mhall119> thanks greyback_
<greyback_> kgunn: killing silo0?
<kgunn> greyback_: yep, abandoned
<greyback_> yay
<greyback_> kill the undead
<ltinkl> :)
<kgunn> ltinkl: so @mouse scroll...yep, works for browser, i was actually testing things like dash or u-s-s
<kgunn> so you can grab and drag the window up, but you can't wheel-scroll
<kgunn> kind of a small issue...
<kgunn> since user can at least grab now
<dandrader> AlbertA, ping
<ltinkl> kgunn, hmm weird, that also works fine here
<Saviq> kgunn, ltinkl I think there's a state when wheel doesn't work in the dash, for example, but not sure why that is... I initially thought the dash doesn't scroll (because well, it didn't...) but then some time later it did work...
<Saviq> so we need to do some investigation there
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye it looks like a focus issue
<ltinkl> Saviq, sometimes it (dash) doesn't respond to the wheel until I grab it and flick it manually
<Saviq> ltinkl, right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qdbus isn't available on the phone by default is it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, it isn't
<ltinkl> had to manually install it as well
<tsdgeos> gbdus is but its syntax is awful
<tsdgeos> -b+d
<ltinkl> apt-get install qdbus-qt5
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, not when people have their phones ro
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1507769/comments/14 works
<AlbertA> dandrader: pong
<ltinkl> ah right
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507769 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App store does not display images" [High,Confirmed]
<ltinkl> Saviq, so why do we use com.ubuntu.connectivity1.NetworkingStatus and not the same thing provided by NM itself?
<Saviq> ltinkl, no idea, maybe NM doesn't have enough info or something, I know Qt has API for that, too, but again - maybe not extensive enough
<Saviq> those would be my guesses
<Saviq> or no QML API
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: what about this? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/warn_using_only_cache/+merge/275851
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: it used to fail so we switched to our thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, looks ok I guess. shouldn't it be a qWarning() tho?
<mzanetti> (assuming eventially we'll add message filters this seems it should still be printed even if random debug stuff is filtered)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no big opinion on debug/warning, in Qt qWarinng are usually yhings you're doing wrong and can fix, but we're not Qt so we can do whatever we want for warning :D
<mzanetti> right...
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, looks like ours fails the same :)
<mzanetti> actually atm it mostly doesn't matter indeed
<mzanetti> we should eventually move to QMessageLogger tho
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: well it was a false alarm, it is just that the thing doesn't run on the desktop so i was getting all the things to fail
<mzanetti> so that we can enable DDA prints without recompiling etc
<tsdgeos> nice way to spend the morning
<ltinkl> qCDebug()/qCWarning()?
<tsdgeos> we don't use those at the momnet, we probably should, but don't think it's fair to ask this MR to add them
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, sure, for later
<Saviq> mterry, hey, can you please merge trunk in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/shutdown-dialog-on-resume/+merge/275240 so we can see some CI greenness?
<mterry> Saviq, oh ok
<mterry> Saviq, no conflicts.  Does CI not merge trunk first anyway?
<Saviq> mterry, I agree, CI should always take trunk, merge branch, only then test
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, unfortunately it doesn't
<mterry> huh
<Saviq> it tests the branch directly
<mterry> I feel like I keep forgetting that  :)
<mterry> Saviq, updated
<Saviq> tx
<mterry> Saviq, OK, updated my three no-touch-no-lifecycle branches.  No conflicts, but I did bump unity-api version again
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<Saviq> mterry, you might need to bump it even more after silo 21 lands, as dednick's occlusion branches bump it, too, unless we land the two together
<mterry> Saviq, got it.  Easy to bump.  But also...  let's just land no-touch-no-lifecycle...
<Saviq> mterry, sure, if it's ready to go
<mterry> Saviq, well it needs final reviews.  But I think it's ready to go
<mterry> greyback_, do you like teh qtmir no-touch-no-lifecycle branch now?
<greyback_> mterry: I do now, yes. CI still unhappy tho
<mterry> greyback_, that's because unity-api is bumped.  It can't compile
<greyback_> ah yes
<greyback_> mterry: can you please add the checklist with the required unity-api MR listed there
<mterry> greyback_, I thought I linked the MR
<mterry> let me see
<greyback_> mterry: ah you did, wrong tab
<mterry> greyback_, didn't do the formal checklist though.  I'll add that
<mterry> done
<greyback_> mterry: ack. Will give it all a test today/tomorrow
<mterry> greyback_, great thanks!
 * greyback_ wishes CI was smart enough to read checklist, and compile all packages ready for testing
<Saviq> dednick, mterry, greyback_, I added occlusion and lifecycle to silo 21
<Saviq> dednick, mterry, it's building now, please monitor for conflicts if you can see and fix any https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/216/console
<dednick> ah. i was just doing that :)
<greyback_> Saviq: could this be added too? https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/qtmir/test-harness-for-MirWindowManager/+merge/274221
<Saviq> greyback_, doing
<greyback_> thans
<greyback_> thanks ants.... thants
<dednick> yay. i'm conflicting!
<Saviq> dednick, you need to merge trunk / bump to .102
<dednick> hm. i did yesterday
<dednick> oh, maybe i didnt push
<dednick> rebuilding
<dednick> eh.
<Saviq> dednick, you might wanna just not modify changelog
<Saviq> dednick, otherwise you'd need to make it same as mterry's
 * Saviq gone for a while, biab
<dednick> Saviq: i've resubmitted and pre-reqed mterrys branch
<mterry> dednick, ah thanks
<pstolowski> Saviq, mzanetti hey, question - shell plugin has a single translatable string and ships translations for it; i guess it cannot just set text domain with unity-plugin-scopes package name?
<mzanetti> hmm... that might work...
<mzanetti> but would need to try. albert is probably able to tell you from the top of his head tomorrow morning
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ^
<pstolowski> mzanetti, my only concern is since it's a plugin, doing this would affect other plugins which may do the same?
<mterry> mzanetti, hrm ~unity-team/unity8/new_fix_upsidedown conflicts with my refactoring in no-touch-no-lifecycle
<mterry> I'll rock-paper-scissors you for who deps on who  :)
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> mterry, seems new_fix_upstream is easier to rebase
<mzanetti> mterry, since I have you here, did you test your no-touch-no-lifecycle on the -pd image?
<mzanetti> I can't seem to be able to run legacy apps
<mterry> mzanetti, I tested it by manually tweaking desktop files of touch apps and noting that they were were no longer lifecycled
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mterry> mzanetti, so I don't know why legacy apps wouldn't run, but I didn't try that code path
<mterry> mzanetti, do you only have that problem with my branch or in general?
<mzanetti> no, in general... just trying to find evidence that it *should* work before I spend too much time figuring things
<mterry> ok  :-/
 * mterry hasn't tried full blown PD yet
<mzanetti> mterry, I've rebased the fix_upsidedown branch. but you had a great idea... we need a rock-paper-scissors app :D
<mzanetti> so we actually do that next time
<mterry> mzanetti, hah  :)
<mterry> mzanetti, a plugin for ubot would be good
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks for rebase.  Will try to build silo 21...
<Saviq> mterry, fix-upsidedown is actually josharenson's, and it already depends on panel-button-fixes, so rebasing yours on top would be easier IMO
<mterry> hmph ok...  mzanetti how far are you on rebasing?
<mzanetti> mterry, I merged, but I have some issues with tests
<mzanetti> mterry, seems the tests you added are breaking. so probably I messed up with the merge
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe my tests broke in the past and I didn't notice because CI is broken for my branches (depends on newer unity-api)
<mterry> mzanetti, let me test in my pristine branch
<mzanetti> mterry, nope. I ran your branch alone already. passing there
<mterry> mzanetti, and this is why you should never add tests  ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, well was the merge hard?  I'm realizing that it might be better to have my MP as the leaf, since it breaks CI (with the unity-api bump).  The fewer branches we have with uncheckable CI, the better
<mzanetti> mterry, no. the merge should be really easy if you know your branch
<mterry> alright, let me try
<mzanetti> mterry, re-merge panel-button-fixes to the other first
<mzanetti> mterry, it'll fix the two failing tests there
<mzanetti> applies without conflict
<mterry> mzanetti, doesn't lp:~unity-team/unity8/new_fix_upsidedown include that already?
<mterry> or you're just saying for easier merge of that
<mterry> to clear tests first
 * mterry is picking up what you're putting down
<kgunn> silo 21 seems to add a new oddity to windowed mode, the phone app is forcing rotation to portrait on the n7
<Saviq> josharenson, can you comment, sounds related to your orientation work ↑?
<SturmFlut> Dear Unity8 team, I just connected my Ubuntu Nexus 4 to a projector, coupled keyboard and mouse via Bluetooth and the phone turned into a desktop. You guys are my personal heroes and this message is good for a beer if we ever meet in person ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, otoh:
<Saviq> $ grep Orientation /usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop
<Saviq> X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait
<Saviq> SturmFlut, glad it's working for you
<Saviq> kgunn, ah but also:
<Saviq> $ grep Stage /usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop
<Saviq> X-Ubuntu-StageHint=SideStage
<Saviq> so it should end up in sidestage
<kgunn> SturmFlut: :) thanks for the kind words
<kgunn> Saviq: there's no sidestage in windowed mode tho
<kgunn> (i thot)
<Saviq> kgunn, ah now I know what you mean
<Saviq> kgunn, you sure it wasn't the case before silo 21?
<kgunn> add video to bug 1510360
<ubot5> bug 1510360 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "maximize, close, launch goes full screen with no buttons" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510360
<kgunn> Saviq: wrt rotation...i _think_ but i can't promise
<Saviq> kgunn, but yeah, I think josharenson's branch might have broken that https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new_fix_upsidedown/+merge/275683
<kgunn> i was testing phone late last night (w/o silo21) and didn't see it
<josharenson> it probably did. that branch touches a lot of rotation stuff
<kgunn> but i might have only been on nexus4
<kgunn> ok...i have to run one more freakin' errand bbiab
<Saviq> josharenson, sounds like we're missing a test then
<Saviq> josharenson, it might be as simple as supportedOrientations: root.useNativeOrientation
<Saviq> which the previous implementation had for desktop, and it doesn't now
<josharenson> Saviq: ill take a look
<attente> kgunn: hi, do you know if multiple surface apps are working or not on the phone?
<Saviq> attente, not yet
<Saviq> mterry, I merged panel-button-fixes to new-fix-upsidedown, you will rebase yours on top of the latter?
<attente> Saviq: ok, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, uh yeah.  whoops, I got distracted by something else, will get back on that...  :-/
<kgunn> so if i'm in windowed mode and hold down the power key....shouldn't the power off prompt still come up ? (not connected to monitor either)
<Saviq> kgunn, no, the phone is still a phone
<Saviq> kgunn, at least that's the current thinking - you don't reboot, shut down your phone, regardless what peripherals it has connected
 * kgunn thinks you mean yes
<Saviq> truth be told you barely do that with your laptop these days
<Saviq> kgunn, ah, hold, yes
<Saviq> not on press
<kgunn> right...power dialog never appeared
<kgunn> just shut off
<Saviq> ltinkl, ↑
<kgunn> ok, it seems inconsistent....
<kgunn> actually seems like dialog just takes too long to appear (so it powered off one time)
<kgunn> i think i saw mterry talking to pat about it ^
<mterry> kgunn, I've seen dialog take too long if system is loaded and unity8 doesn't get around to it
<kgunn> hmmm...no load per se
<mterry> kgunn, but pat says his system wasn't loaded
<mterry> yeah...  hm
<kgunn> in fact just booted
<kgunn> i'm on n7 ubunt-pd+silo21 fwiw
<kgunn> also...if i doublt tap the power button, i get the power dialog
<mterry> kgunn, silo21 was built?  i thought it had problems
<kgunn> did it? i heard my morning to give it a shot
<Saviq> kgunn, mterry it did built, but we've added more since
<Saviq> *build
<mterry> Saviq, just tried rebuilding with my rebased branch
<Saviq> and that's what we're having confilcts with
 * mterry crosses fingers
<Saviq> mterry, ack
<Saviq> mterry, halt
<mterry> .. already started it
<mterry> oh it failed
<Saviq> mterry, well, it conflicted still, but regardless, bump Ubuntu.Components import to 1.3
<mterry> ah yes
<mterry> wonder why it conflicted on same files...  what else touches those...
<Saviq> mterry, there's like 4 branches in total that touch it
<Saviq> sdk_13, quick_24, that might be where it's conflicting
<Saviq> not sure we'll manage to land it all together, there's too many branches touching the same bits
<Saviq> let me try and reproduce the conflict
<mterry> not sdk_13...
<Saviq> mterry, more than likely it's bzr being a bitch again
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, criss-cross
<mterry> Saviq, I've seen that message before, but it never caused a problem for me, usually bzr figures it out.  What do we do here?
<Saviq> mterry, don't think we can do much, basically your branch would need two prerequisites
<Saviq> bug #1313697 fwiw
<ubot5> bug 1313697 in CI Train [cu2d] "Train should try --weave if criss-cross merge is detected" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313697
<Saviq> but afaict weave is dangerous
<Saviq> the result might not be what you think it'd be
<mterry> Saviq, alright.  so delay my branch?  Bugger
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, that's a conflict in bzr's mind http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12983110/
<mterry> Saviq, I wonder if moving that block elsewhere in the file would help
<Saviq> mterry, there's other conflicts that are not as simple
<mterry> hm
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, it's dumb
<mterry> Saviq, we could do two landings right after each other?
<Saviq> mterry, sure, just trying to understand this first
<Saviq> mterry, that's the extent of the conflicts http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12983218/
<Saviq> so it's really stupid
<mterry> Saviq, yup.  Those are the results of me merging in the other pre-req branch
<Saviq> mterry, there's only one way I can think of, and that's actually replaying the commits from your branch on top of the prerequisite
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> owait
<mterry> Saviq, hrm, would mean renumbering commits, but ok.  I think mzanetti might have had a branch depending on mine, but as long as he knows...
<kgunn> Saviq: fwiw, also seeing absolutely random reboots with silo 21...more than once, i'm not even interacting with the device, haven't connected with monitor even
<kgunn> and it just reboots on it's own
<Saviq> mterry, ok got it
<Saviq> mterry, you need to undo the trunk merge
<mterry> Saviq, hah.  dang it bzr
<Saviq> mterry, so uncommit until you go past the trunk merge
<Saviq> mterry, re-commit the 1.3 bit
<Saviq> mterry, merge (conflicts) new-fix-upsidedown
<Saviq> mterry, then it will work
<mterry> yup
<mterry> will try
<Saviq> mterry, checked, it does
<Saviq> only didn't fix the conflict proper
<Saviq> mterry, bzr hates it when you have interleaved merges from the same branch into two consecutive branches
<Saviq> kgunn, ouch, care to try clearing /var/log (sudo find /var/log /var/crash -type f -exec rm {} +)
<Saviq> kgunn, and check stuff out the next time it happens
<kgunn> sure
<mterry> Saviq, my understanding is that the silo will handle --overwrite.   Correct?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, no problem
<Saviq> mterry, it starts from scratch every time
<Saviq> kgunn, could also be useful to look at logcat... not sure how to find the reboot point there though
<Saviq> also I remember seeing something about a... foo.last log file that gets rotated on reboot, not sure where to find that, or maybe it was a flash-related thing
<Saviq> so recovery
<mterry> Saviq, alright building again
<Saviq> mterry, tx
<Saviq> lookin' good
<mterry> Saviq, :(
<Saviq> aaand it conflicted
<Saviq> but that we can probably solve
<Saviq> since that branch doesn't prereq anything yet
 * Saviq steals from dednick
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Saviq, might be easier if we had a policy of pushing to ~unity-team
<Saviq> mterry, well, have to resubmit in this case anyway, not a huge gain
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, I've been pondering that
<Saviq> hmm not a trivial conflict
<Saviq> ok thanks mzanetti, conflict more trivial than I thought
<Saviq> mterry, one more try https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/221/console
<Saviq> I kicked with force to rebuild all packages
<Saviq> it wouldn't have built unity-api, qtmir or qtubuntu otherwise, bug in train wrt failed builds
<Saviq> huuh there's more conflicts now instead of less... wtf
<Saviq> ah criss cross again, /me resolves
<Saviq> let's see if I have to go back all the way...
<Saviq> in your face, bzr!
<josharenson> greyback__: if you have a chance, can you take a look at ShellApplication.cpp in https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/+merge/271614  I merged a hack that I had before, and wanted to make sure it won't break multi-monitor (I plan to test it on another monitor in a bit)
<Saviq> kgunn, silo 21 is rebuilding whole, should be done in an hour or so https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-1-build/223/console if you want to have a look
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-28
<kgunn> Saviq: still rotating & still seeing apps launch as mobile mode with that silo rebuild
<tsdgeos> cimi: please remember of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_reset_instead_of_fatal/+merge/274363
<Saviq> greyback__, hey, had to pull Alan's branch from the silo, it doesn't build
<greyback__> Saviq: conflicts? or ftbfs?
<Saviq> greyback__, the latter
<greyback> ok
<Saviq> ah, Alan's just pushed a commit, let's see what ci says
<Saviq> greyback, ↑
<greyback> ack
<Saviq> greyback, I also had to add --fail-missing back to qtmir-gles, not happy about it but meh, we'd need a custom target to install just the qpa plugin
<greyback> ok
 * tsdgeos finds and interesting bug/behaviour regarding bindings and properties
<tsdgeos> will put a test up for people to confirm i'm not seeing ghosts in a minute
<tsdgeos> Can you guys try http://paste.ubuntu.com/12988339/ and confirm that rect2 width is evaluated on every resize
<tsdgeos> but that if you change cardWidth from var to real it is not evaluated on every resize anymore?
<tsdgeos> @unity: ↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, confirmed
<mzanetti> don't ask me why tho
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess the engine stores var as an object and every "set" is a different object which maens the object changed even if the inner value is the same
<tsdgeos> random guess
<tsdgeos> this is good since this fix makes lots of reevaluations on the dash go away
<mzanetti> nice!
<mzanetti> yes, it does sound like it can't do an optimization with var
<mzanetti> and iirc I've read somewhere that using property var is said to be slow, likely for this reason
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice one
<Saviq> greyback, ok, put the test harness back, ci liked it
<greyback> thanks!
<cimi> mmm am I missing something? I just reinstalled rc-proposed on my krillin, and cannot enable developer mode from the system settings
<cimi> I tap enable, but if I close and reopen system settings is always off
<Saviq> cimi, any interesting logs in ~/.cache/upstart/*settings* ?
<cimi> Saviq, I am flashing with --developer-mode, impatient
<Saviq> cimi, --developer-mode only enables adb-when-locked, really
<cimi> ah
<Saviq> so likely won't have any impact
<cimi> Saviq, it actually enabled adb out of the box
<cimi> yay \o/
<Saviq> right
 * Saviq loves adt-run
<Saviq> adt-run unity8 -o vivid --setup-commands "apt install --yes software-properties-common; apt-add-repository --yes --enable-source ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-021; apt update" --- schroot vivid-overlay-amd64-shm
<Saviq> adt-run unity8 -o xenial --setup-commands "apt install --yes software-properties-common; apt-add-repository --yes --enable-source ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-021; apt update" --- schroot xenial-amd64-shm
<Saviq> lo and behold, qml tests results from a silo :)
<Saviq> I only need moar memories
<Saviq> cimi, om26er just reported adb issues on arale on the phone ML, maybe you can relate?
<cimi> Saviq, ty
<Saviq> dandrader, Josh's new-fix-upsidedown needs a re-review after resubmitting, but it seems it also introduces a regression - phone app forces external display to rotate
<dandrader> Saviq, interesting..
<Saviq> dandrader, could you please work on a test for this, so we don't miss it?
<Saviq> or well, you can work on a fix, too, it's ~unity-team by now anyway
<dandrader> Saviq, Will talk to Josh
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> I'd rather not pull it out of the silo because it's become prereq for others by now
<Saviq> but it might happen
<Saviq> /away
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, that explains it :)
<cimi> Saviq, anything in particular to look in silo 21?
<cimi> I've been testing it around lately, found minor things on my preview branches, but most likely better to fix later separately
<attente> greyback_: hey, have you had a chance to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1417655
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417655 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support multiple surface applications" [Medium,Triaged]
<dandrader> attente, changes are needed in multiple places for that. for qtubuntu we have this https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/qtubuntu/use-mir-surface-apis/+merge/267228
<greyback_> attente: hey, we have branches up which add basic support for that. But when I say basic, I mean basic. We need to add more advanced window management yet, which is next thing on my list
<attente> ok, will it also fix it on the phone? because right now creating a second surface restarts the unity 8 session
<dandrader> attente, there's https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/multiSurfaceApp/+merge/271613 for that
<Saviq> cimi, well, any bugs/branches from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/564
<Saviq> attente, "fix" in the sense that unity8 won't crash, yes, "supported", no
<Saviq> attente, phone is supposed to be single surface per app, per design
<attente> Saviq: i'm wondering how that's supposed to work with gtk apps which need to be able to pop up menus and dialogs
<Saviq> attente, not really planned to be supported on the phone, again, per design
<Saviq> attente, ultimately, when we have the window management code for desktop, we might allow some of that working on the phone, too, but that's definitely not a priority
<Saviq> attente, apps on phone are meant to be confined to a single, full-screen window, so there's no real reason why they couldn't just render everything internally
<attente> Saviq: ok, i guess we'll try to fake it then
<Saviq> attente, toolkits, if they want to be cross-platform, need ultimately gain a single-surface mode, where they don't split the UI into multiple surfaces, it's not like we're the only mobile platform putting that requirement on apps
<attente> Saviq: yeah, that's not unreasonable
<attente> i'll try to make do
<josharenson> greyback_: If you have a minute, can you take a look at the changes to ShellApplication.cpp in https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm and let me know if you think that will present any multi monitor issues?
<josharenson> greyback_: I know its a hack, but setting fullscreen wasn't working
<greyback_> josharenson: am curious why fullscreen wouldn't just work
<josharenson> greyback_: I suppose that is a better question...
<kgunn> anyone else notice getting bt mouse to connect suddenly got wonky in latest image ?
<kgunn> or just me
<greyback_> josharenson: fullscreen should just be reading the geometry of the screen the window is on, and setting the window size to that geometry. As qtmir is the source of the screen geometry, it may have a problem. Can you investigate further?
<josharenson> greyback_: sure
<Saviq> mterry, there are DesktopStage failures in silo 21 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12990194/
<Saviq> or mzanetti ↑?
<mterry> hrm
<mterry> might be good to determine which branch did that
<kgunn> mzanetti: ltinkl ok, the no buttons issue is better...but then i got this (with silo21)
<kgunn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQi33Jpv3oQ
<mzanetti> mterry, hmm... thsoe are the ones I had after my merge
<kgunn> might have been the rotation
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> kgunn, will look into it... as a temp workaround you probably want to wipe the windowstatestorage
<mterry> mzanetti, oh shoot, I thought the test failure was in the test added by my merge, so that's all I checked after doing my rebasing
<ltinkl> kgunn, looks like an issue with the spread
<ltinkl> kgunn, can you alt-tab to it?
<mzanetti> ltinkl, no... the spread is fine... the windows is located somewhere outside the screen
<mzanetti> -s
<ltinkl> mzanetti, aha, so the storage
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: I will look at that test failure today.  I assume it isn't urgent?
<kgunn> mzanetti: ltinkl where is the storage ? could i inspect ? and confirm it's offscreen ?
<mzanetti> mterry, I thought those were were the ones you added :/ my bad I guess
<mzanetti> kgunn, sqlite3 ~/.cache/unity8/windowstatestorage.sqlite
<mzanetti> kgunn, call, ".tables" to see the available tables
<mzanetti> and then "select * from <table>"
<mzanetti> not sure what the name is... I think it's state
<ltinkl> mzanetti, ew, why do we store the config in ~/.cache? :)
<Saviq> mterry, well, getting a silo in a releasable state is generally urgent, yes ;)
 * ltinkl was looking into ~/.config
<mzanetti> ltinkl, because its not a config
<ltinkl> right, you can erase it
<Saviq> josharenson, dandrader, did you talk about the rotate-external-screen issue?
<Saviq> kgunn, oh btw, I'm not sure what you meant by "still seeing apps launch as mobile mode"
<dandrader> Saviq, not yet. think he just got online
<kgunn> Saviq: well, they launch full screen, and they have no buttons present in the panel - but that seems fixed now
<kgunn> in silo 21
<josharenson> Saviq: no, but I was planning on looking into it today. I don't have a BT keyboard/mouse because the post office lost mine and was going to buy one today
<Saviq> kgunn, right, that might've been due to missing qtmir rebuild
<dandrader> Saviq, still fighting with my nexus 7. could not reproduce no a laptop with fake orientations
<Saviq> ack
<kgunn> Saviq: happy to consider that fixed...now just gotta stop that rotation :)
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> hmm /me goes to xenial then
<kgunn> mzanetti: actually it was 'geometry' and curious...
<kgunn> should those values change as i click ?
<mzanetti> kgunn, no, only when you close a window
<kgunn> e.g. i can rerun select *
<mzanetti> had a fight over it with daniel :D I wanted to save them all the time at first, but he didn't approve the branch :D
<kgunn> mzanetti: fwiw dash showing geom of 0 0 0 0
<Saviq> oups
<mzanetti> yeah... there's something going on...
<Saviq> wonder how that happened
<mzanetti> kgunn, if you happen to find a way to reproduce, that'd be great
<mzanetti> I'll dig into it
<kgunn> k, will continue to break things
<mterry> mzanetti, Saviq: looks like lp:~unity-team/unity8/lp1475678.surface-occlude is the branch that broke the DesktopStage tests
<kgunn> mzanetti: yikes, i delete the windowstorage.sql and i still have no dash
<kgunn> it's acting the same way
<Saviq> dednick, ↑
<Saviq> ↑↑rather
<dednick> mterry: where is it broken? looking at the silo build
<mterry> dednick, running xvfbtestDesktopStage
<Saviq> @unity I think I saw someone mention broken kinetic scrolling
<Saviq> who was that?
<Saviq> in spread
<kgunn> mzanetti: btw, this is odd... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaSekyLd0bk
<kgunn> i see scopes in the top left corner show up, if i kill dash when it's in this state
<dandrader> Saviq, there's a bug about it
<Saviq> dandrader, oh good
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_ is on it I think
<Saviq> right
 * Saviq thought the touch compression could do it, but doesn't seem like it
<greyback_> nope, is something else
<greyback_> dunno what yet
<dandrader> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1510571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1510571 in QtMir "[Phone] Kinetic scrolling is broken on the spread" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<kgunn> ok, positive i deleted the windowstorage.sql twice now...on the second time/reboot i now have dash back
<kgunn> hmmm...clock rotates the shell also
<kgunn> silo21
<Saviq> kgunn, likely same problem
<dednick> mterry: eh. my branch passes tests, but i guess it's something in the merges
<mterry> dednick, I just tried your branch all by itself and it failed tests
<mzanetti> kgunn, right... is that how you reproduce it?
 * mzanetti tries
<Saviq> dednick, mterry, FWIW https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot/unity8/
<mzanetti> that totally does look like it's positioning it into 0,0,0,0
<mterry> dednick, try installing the other packages in the silo, they may be affecting you
<Saviq> and `citrain host-upgrade 21` to get the dependencies (on vivid, or xenial)
<mterry> Saviq, oh those pre-generated branches are nice
<mterry> bookmarking
<Saviq> courtesy of bug #1348531
<ubot5> bug 1348531 in CI Train [cu2d] "Silo branches should be public" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348531
<greyback_> naice
<mzanetti> Saviq, nope... The issue is happening not only in spread, also in the launcher for example... and I've tried reverting the touch compression thing too. no avail
<mzanetti> it still seems to work for apps tho... so must be qtmir it seems
<dednick> mterry: :/ the u8 tests shouldnt be dependent on other packages, but i'll give it a go
<mterry> dednick, I don't know, I'm just trying to guess why it fails for me but not you
<mterry> dednick, I'm also on xenial
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah indeed
<dednick> oh. i'm on wily
<mzanetti> good you found out :)
<dednick> mterry: ^
<dednick> Saviq: silos not building branches for wily?
<mterry> dednick, I don't know if that's THE difference though.  Note that the silo builds on vivid and xenial, but not wily
<Saviq> dednick, wily is done'n'dusted
<dednick> sigh. i just upgraded to wily a few weeks ago!
<mterry> dednick, what took you so long!
<mzanetti> I'm still on v+o :)
 * mterry shakes head
<mzanetti> Saviq, how's xenial by now?
 * Saviq just did `do-release-upgrade -d`, need to reboot
<mterry> I haven't rebooted yet either  :)
<mzanetti> ok, you guys reboot and I'll do the vivid dance
 * Saviq does, will see you on the other side o/
<dednick> *grumble* /me upgrades
<Saviq> seems it didn't kill me
<Saviq> dednick, wily was never really a target for us, just a means to not grow tech debt for when we rebase on 16.04
<Saviq> aah my terminal has a custom byobu icon now...
<dednick> well i guess i'll go eat something while this is happening. happy days
<mterry> pmcgowan, I can confirm that silo 21 has odd shutdown dialog behavior.  I assume I'm the cause and am looking into it  :)
<mterry> greyback_, QInputEvent timestamps on Mir seem... unreliable.  Looks like it's 0 for the power button press that turns off the screen.  And looks like it's overflowing easily
<mterry> I know there's a mismatch between Mir's 64bits and Qt's ulong
<greyback_> dandrader|bbl: that mean anything to you ^^
<greyback_> mterry: can you noticed if the mir input event timestamps are good or not?
<greyback_> just to identify if the qtmir workaround for the 32/64bit timestamp is broken or not
<mterry> greyback_, I haven't checked the timestamps directly, but haven't noticed any odd behavior
<mterry> greyback_, the workaround of dividing by 1000000?
<greyback_> mterry: yeah
<mterry> greyback_, Mir is in... nanoseconds?
<greyback_> mterry: yeah
<mterry> So if we are stuffing into 32 bit... we'd only overflow in 2032?
<mterry> Because we use ms for Qt
<mterry> greyback_, pressing the power button twice in a row gave me timestamps of 345,399,000 and 1,640,287,000
<mterry> short delay between
<mterry> (Qt timestamps) -- unless I'm reading qt timestamps wrong...
<greyback_> yeah that's wrong
<mterry> Let me double check my code that grabs the timestamp  :)
<greyback_> mterry: can you set MIR_CLIENT_INPUT_RECEIVER_REPORT=log and compare the printed mir timestamps with qt's ones
<greyback_> mterry: also set QT_LOGGING_RULES="qtmir.*.debug=true" to enable qtmir input event logging
<mterry> k
 * greyback_ loves category logging
<mterry> agreed
<mterry> greyback_, here's a log snippet:  this is me pressing the power button a few times, then holding it down: https://pastebin.canonical.com/142915/
<mterry> greyback_, the MIKE logs are true/false if it's an autorepeat event, then the next number is the timestamp Qt shows
<mterry> If my code isn't mucking it up
<greyback_> mterry: looks wrong to me
<mterry> greyback_, yeah, Qt and Mir aren't increasing at same rate
<greyback_> timestamps should not be so huge
<greyback_> I thought the qt timestamps are to start at 0 at program start too
<mterry> greyback_, it seems to hit 0 multiple times for me
<greyback_> mterry: which means we overflowed
<mterry> greyback_, well it hits 0 back to back presses at the beginning
<greyback_> mterry: what you testing on? pc?
<mterry> greyback_, mako
<mterry> greyback_, I'm not convinced my qt timestamp reporting isn't somehow bogus.  I'm using this code: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/shutdown-dialog-on-resume/+merge/275240
<mterry> greyback_, is there an easy way to test this without using a modified u8?
<greyback_> mterry: yes. If you can print the timestamps in qml, just create a simple qml file which does it. Then "stop unity8" and run that qml file instead of unity8 with MIR_SERVER_NAME=session-0 MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket QT_QPA_PLATFORM=mirserver qmlscene yourQmlFile.qml
<mterry> greyback_, the timestamp isn't exported to qml
<mterry> That's why I had to export it myself in that branch
<greyback_> ah boo
<greyback_> well you can make a simple qml file that just imports that qml plugin
<mterry> greyback_, well that doesn't solve my problem of trying to get my code changes out of the way  :)  It might be good if qtmir had a test that confirmed qt timestamps were being exported as expected
<mterry> Just a future improvement maybe.  I'm going to see if I can workaround needing Qt timestamps for now
<mterry> Else I'll have to dig deeper
<greyback_> mterry: we have to fix that, please log qtmir bug
<mterry> greyback_, oh for sure, if it's broken now, we have to fix it.  I'm just still trying to confirm it's actually broken
<greyback_> mterry: the output you supplied has convinced me
<mterry> Yeah but my reporting code could mess it up.  I want a nice tight cpp test or something, without so many layers.  But I can file bug while we investigate
<greyback_> mterry: we have tests in qtmir for the compression. but something not right
 * mterry has to run out for a sec, will file bug and look into cpp test when back
<mterry> Ok am back
<mterry> saviq, fyi my shutdown-dialog branch is problematic / unreliable.  If you're looking to keep silo in releasable state, might make sense to drop that for now.  I'm setting to WIP until I can root-cause it
<Saviq> mterry, ac
<Saviq> k
<kgunn> Saviq: so i just caught (by sight) my n7 reboot
<kgunn> what were some logs beside syslog to look at? or capture
<Saviq> kgunn, logcat, but not sure how/if it's possible to find the right moment
<mterry> greyback_, I think I found a source of timestamp confusion, and a possible fix.  Will file soon
<Saviq> kgunn, btw, unity8 in silo21 rebuilt a few mins ago, should not rotate any more
<kgunn> thank goodness
<kgunn> super annoying
<Saviq> kgunn, those "Browser" and "Scopes" strings are splash screen
<Saviq> in a 0,0,0,0 window
<Saviq> spinner, too, just a different version of the splash screen
<kgunn> figured as much
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-29
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1511072 you linked the bug to itseldf
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511072 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Language selector scrolling performance is poor in welcome wizard" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oops
<tsdgeos> frozen scopes :/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1511063
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1511063 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scopes freeze after few times slide on Bq 4.5" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we did disable the crash generation on ota7 right? so this can't be a "it's crashing but getting the info", no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, it's disabled by default, but doesn't mean people can't enable it
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: would that be the "App crashes and errors" in System Settings->Diagnostics?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, power back up? and yes, that'd be that setting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, poewr back up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just realized something... we should probably update the dash header to match uitk 1.3?
<Saviq> hmm or can we
<Saviq> and the splash header, thought we were using UITK there...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's done on the sdk13 branches
<Saviq> hmm hmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've silo 21, with both sdk13 and qtquick24 branches, both dash and the default splash screen have the thick header bar
<Saviq> in dash I don't think we can get rid of it straight away because we have the horizontal pills there
<tsdgeos> ah the thick bar is different too?
<tsdgeos> i checked the height is smaller
<tsdgeos> didn't realize the thick bar changed
<Saviq> yeah it's gone
<tsdgeos> it's weird the splash screen doesn't adjust though
<tsdgeos> since we actually use the sdk thing in there
<Saviq> splash is also higher
<Saviq> so we must be doing something to it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, next landing, won't block that silo for it
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> but we can't say we have that bug fixed when that lands
<popey> Saviq, just noticed on latest image, open contacts and messaging (and other apps) the splash is inconsistent with the app. See http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-10-29-101145.png vs http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-10-29-101200.png
<popey> is that known?
<Saviq> popey, bug #1508363
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<Saviq> popey, workin' on it
<popey> okay
<Saviq> cimi, looks like the new shape branch added an overlay background to the store card https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#//screenshot20151029_111418354.png
<Saviq> that cleared with design?
<cimi> Saviq, let me see
<cimi> Saviq, nope that's new
<cimi> not intended
 * cimi investigates
<mzanetti> Saviq, hey, I've a fix for the issue that kgunn found (windows storage saves 0,0,0,0)
<mzanetti> should I propose a new branch or push it to panel-button-fixes?
<Saviq> mzanetti, push
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well,
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, depends where it fits ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll have a u8 rebuild in silo 21 for sure
<mzanetti> yes, it does fit there
<mzanetti> question was really how the silo state is
<mzanetti> ok. just running some tests and will push in a minute
<Saviq> cimi, did design ack https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d# ? that's full-width video on tablet
<cimi> Saviq, I think the ubuntu store might specify overlay color but never worked? :)
<Saviq> cimi, it specifies one with 0 alpha IIRC
<Saviq> cimi, to get around it
<cimi> ah ok let me see
<Saviq> cimi, anywhere I can try preview sharing?
<cimi> Saviq, there are no scopes done I think
<cimi> Saviq, I'd like to have one too so we can see it live
<Saviq> cimi, tryPreview works, at least?
<cimi> mmm either that or previewSharing
<Saviq> ack
<cimi> don't remember let me see
<cimi> yeah PreviewSharing
<Saviq> doesn't look like much... pstolowski, on that note, how do scopes know if a feature like preview sharing is supported? or is it ok because if it isn't, we just ignore it?
<Saviq> (I mean in different versions of the dash)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, so since we'll need a rebuild anyway, can I ask you to make the splash screen use new header?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, having a look
<pstolowski> Saviq, they don't know it. if it not available, shell will just ignore unknown attributes. in general you're expected to be running up-to-date phone i guess
<cimi> Saviq, I am just using UbuntuShapeOverlay with overlayColor: cardData["overlayColor"], while before we were reading overlayColor.r,g,b,a
<Saviq> pstolowski, as long as they work...
<cimi> Saviq, might be something in UITK
<cimi> or I can workaround with opacity: cardData["overlayColor"].a MAYBE
<Saviq> pstolowski, what I mean is, when we introduce an incompatible change, we can't let scopes use it until a new framework is defined
<Saviq> pstolowski, otherwise you can install a scope that won't work
<mzanetti> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack, tx
<Saviq> mzanetti, +test?
<pstolowski> Saviq, yes, absolutely
<Saviq> pstolowski, so long as older phones will just ignore it, fine
<Saviq> pstolowski, but before we make any changes like that public, we need to determine what's what
<mzanetti> Saviq, yes, added atest too
<Saviq> mzanetti, great
<Saviq> cimi, if you can, please do, but find out what's going on and check if/file a bug in uitk
<cimi> Saviq, for overlay right? no focus thingy
<Saviq> cimi, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, when you close an app, focus not going to the next window is known, right?
<mzanetti> hmm... not really... need to check if ltinkl has that fixed, he was mocking around with focus
<Saviq> reboot
<Saviq> no external screen either, just messing about with maximizing dash in windowed mode
<Saviq> mzanetti, noticed, also, that minimize clears the maximize state
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. maximize → minimize → launcher should be maximized, but is restored
<mzanetti> really
<mzanetti> that was intentional
<mzanetti> ah no
<mzanetti> that was with close in between
<mzanetti> yes launcher always restores so far
<Saviq> still, maximize should be stored along with geometry on close, IMO
<Saviq> until you restore manually, it should always be maximized
<mzanetti> hmm... indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq, ack, will fix, but in a new branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq> dandrader, any pointer on testing the upsidedown fix? is there no bug for it?
<dandrader> Saviq, this is actually a bug fix
<Saviq> dandrader, I know, just wondering how to test it fixes ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, bug description should say it
 * dandrader looks
<Saviq> right, bug not linked
<Saviq> ah bug #1478637
<ubot5> bug 1478637 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=landscape causes app to be upside down on devices with nativeOrientation=landscape" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478637
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<Saviq> it was linked to the superseded branch
<dandrader> Saviq, that's the one
<dandrader> Saviq, and Nexus 7 is the device
<Saviq> yup
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed the bug title
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, Josh's branch doesn't fix the bug, though, I wonder if the fix for rotating external screen causes that
<ltinkl> Saviq, the bug when focus is lost when you either minimize or close an app is fixed in my branch
<ltinkl> Saviq, or should be :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<dandrader> Saviq, wonderful :). bitrotting at its best
<dandrader> Saviq, looking into it
<ltinkl> Saviq, also when you focus/activate a minimized window from the spread
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> dandrader, fix for desktop doesn't matter, it's as if the branch didn't really change anything, landscape apps always go to Landscape, not InvertedLandscape
<Saviq> dandrader, except the power-button workaround no longer works, either ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, FWIW the branch is waiting for your vote anyway, since it was resubmitted https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new_fix_upsidedown/+merge/275683
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't get it. this bug fixes an issue that appears exclusively on the nexus 7 builtin display
<Saviq> dandrader, oh and yeah, card for tests for this is good
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, when you are on tablet stage
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, ignore my "desktop" comment, doesn't really bring anything into the discussion
<Saviq> was just grasping at straws
<Saviq> dednick, how can I verify bug #1475678?
<ubot5> bug 1475678 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 not informing clients that they are not visible and thus can stop rendering" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475678
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, it's not as trivial as i thought, there's a PageHeadStyle.qml "copied with large modifications from Ubuntu UI Toolkit's Ambiance's theme" in our source code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds about right
<dednick> Saviq: erm, kinda a pain to do. i did it by logging when the client switched buffers
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'm going to work on it but may still want to land it since maybe i don't get it done today :D
<dednick> but need to modify code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, waiting for a few other bits, so we'll see
<Saviq> dednick, wonder if I could get scenegraph to tell me in a small qml app
<Saviq> greyback_, how difficult to turn on scenegraph logging?
<Saviq> greyback_, to test whether it's rendering or not (thinking occlusion here)
<dednick> Saviq: oh, yeah probably can
<dednick> should just be a env var
<Saviq> QSG_RENDERER_DEBUG=render
<Saviq> let's try tha
<Saviq> t
<greyback_> Saviq: QSG_VISUALIZE=changes can go nice visual
<Saviq> greyback_, well, I've to put the app in the back ;)
<greyback_> Saviq: ah, I hadn't read up
<greyback_> yeah, QSG_RENDER_TIMING=1 is similar
<Saviq> ok, worky
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me has a worry about mterry's isTouchApp... if we start displaying non-touch apps in launcher/dash unconditionally, dropping that line from the .desktop file will get your app around lifecycle
<mzanetti> Saviq, well would also not allow to launch it in staged mode, no?
<mzanetti> just display a message that this app can only be used in with external screen etc
<mzanetti> but I see your concern, yes. will talk with mike about it when he comes on
<Saviq> tx
<dednick> when you use PropertyChanges and a Transition to animate a value change in a state, does the property always change to its final value before starting the animation? ie changing from 0 -> 10 goes: 10, 0, 1, 2, 3...10
<dednick> mzanetti: ^ ?
<mzanetti> I've seen that before too...
<mzanetti> but don't remember what it was. I think I had been fiddling with the order of transitions/propertyactions
<mzanetti> it's not always like that, but easy to get into that state
<Saviq> dednick, sounds wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, one more thing came to mind... what happens in unity8-desktop-session-mir... if we stop filtering on touch, we'll show all .desktop files, and they won't run
<mzanetti> Saviq, shouldn't they run eventually?
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe, eventually, not in the PD timeframe ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq, well, the only thing we can do there is to add yet another key like: X-Ubuntu-Touch-Legacy
<mzanetti> and filter on both
<mzanetti> so the ones we support already would need to be patched for this key
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I'm starting to think we'll need that
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, that defaults to false, which means we don't need to change, we only need to add to new, legacy apps
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mess :
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> but what can you do
<mzanetti> yes... not sure if it's worth it tbh
<mzanetti> is unity8-desktop-session-mir something we officially support for endusers?
<Saviq> it definitely is worth it, otherwise people who install desktop session will get all the apps that they can't run
<Saviq> people don't ask ;)
<Saviq> but will complain
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed something that looks quite good to me, can you have a look?
<tsdgeos> code is still not totally optimal as there's some copied stuff but much less than before
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<Saviq> ok, time for a rebuild
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks fine IMO
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got a conflict in the removal of PageHeadStyle.qml, but that's likely bzr being dumb again, silo should be fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sorry i forgot to push use_quick_24
<tsdgeos> i had merged it in there since otherwise there's a "you changed this file that is now removed" conflict
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, silo built fine so you made it in time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was conflict for me because I merged on top of quick_24
<tsdgeos> k
<tjaalton> any ideas who to blame when with scale factor 2 the external-monitor-only display mode is corrupted, this is in both vivid & wily at least
<tjaalton> only the top-left part of screen is normal, then moving windows around leave traces on rest of desktop
<tjaalton> I've only intel gfx to test with
<tjaalton> so is it compiz/unity or intel dri driver, or..
<greyback_> bregma: any ideas for tjaalton?
<tjaalton> the laptop panel needs to have scale factor 2, external 1
<bregma> any scale factor >= 2 will cause weird and bizarre problems in any GTK-based software
<tjaalton> oh
<tjaalton> is that documented somewhere?
<tjaalton> and why is it selectable :)
<tjaalton> some oem projects use that as the default...
<tjaalton> on some models
<tjaalton> which is also a trigger for some crashers it seems
<bregma> I believe I may have opeened bugs somewhere a few years ago
<bregma> it first manifested as running videos "full screen" in totoem would only be a quarter of the screen
<bregma> I'm not sure where in the stack any of that happens
<bregma> maybe Trevinho has an idea
<Trevinho> tjaalton: it's nautilus issue
<Trevinho> tjaalton: kill it and reload, it should fix it.
<Trevinho> seb128: ^
<tjaalton> Trevinho: ah
<seb128> Trevinho, tjaalton, see #ubuntu-desktop backlog from 9:57 utc
<tjaalton> seb128: hehe, what a coincidence :)
<seb128> tjaalton, or same people applying nag on different groups ;-)
<tjaalton> that too
<mterry> greyback_, what editor do you use?
<greyback_> mterry: QtCreator mostly
<mterry> hmph
<greyback_> mterry: since you understand the problem, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/1510571.ms-timestamp-compression/+merge/276112 and compare with your own approach?
<greyback_> dednick proposed something equivalent to your fix
<Saviq> mterry, hey, time for a quick mumble with mzanetti and me re: isTouchApp?
<mterry> greyback_, so the line ending issue in that branch I submitted?  My editor (gedit) inserted a newline character at the end of the file.  But doesn't render it.  vi doesn't render it or let me delete it.  Nor does QtCreator (I can delete it, but it will insert it again when saving).  I don't know how you got your file in that state.  I'm going to have to hexedit to get it back
<greyback_> mterry: nah, don't bother, it's not worth that kind of trouble
<mterry> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> mterry, greyback_, files should have a newline at the end, but that should show up everywhere, maybe it's just \r or something?
<Saviq> mterry, ok, we're there
<mterry> Saviq, no it's ascii 12
<Saviq> bad gedit
<mterry> Saviq, no... it's enforcing that files have a newline at the end.  As is QtCreator here.  I don't know how greyback_ made the file
<Saviq> ;)
<greyback_> wasn't me, blame dednick
<greyback_> he's the vi guy. There's tab chars in there too
<mterry> greyback_, speaking of, comparing the two branches, I think the outcome is the same.  dednick just makes the ulong type more "c++" by using a 'duration' type which knows how to convert to other time types.  So that's nice I guess
<mterry> Seems better than my branch
<dednick> my branch rules
<dednick> :)
<mterry> dednick, :)
<dednick> sorry, i had the branch for awhile waiting to propose. didnt know it was causing an issue at the time.
 * mterry shakes fist at dednick
<mterry> These branches have had me looking at the API for these C++ time types...  And I love the specified sizes.  milliseconds is at least 45 bits.  microseconds at least 55 bits.  /me can't wait for the 55 bit processors of the future
<dednick> yeah, it's a bit odd
<greyback_> gotta love the C++ specs, types are defined "at least" bits
<greyback_> mterry: if you're happy with dednick's branch, please +1 it and I'll do the test
<greyback_> rest
<mterry> dednick, I'm testing your branch to double confirm it fixes the problem in my u8 branch that noticed this.  That way you can tick off the manually-tested checkbox  :)
<dednick> mterry: ta
<mterry> dednick, looks good
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed lp:~unity-team/unity8/new_fix_upsidedown
<Saviq> dandrader, great, thanks
<ltinkl> mzanetti, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/activateWindows/+merge/275706
<mzanetti> yep, saw it, thanks
<Saviq> greyback_, shall I add https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/1510571.ms-timestamp-compression/+merge/276112 to silo?
<Saviq> 3...
<Saviq> 2...
<Saviq> 1...
<Saviq> adding
<greyback_> Saviq: yes
<greyback_> just testing on device now
<Saviq> greyback_, ok, building in silo, too
<Saviq> /food
<attente> Saviq: how can a client check if it should be using single-surface mode or not?
<Saviq> attente, today, anything that has X-Ubuntu-Touch=true in its .desktop file needs to launch single-surface
<Saviq> attente, we'll allow multi-window for the browser at some point in the near future, and for Xmir, but that's multi-window, not multi-surface, menus, tooltips etc. will need to be single-surface for now
<attente> Saviq: isn't that used for unity 8 desktop too though?
<Saviq> attente, that's still single-surface today
<Saviq> attente, we don't really have window management in unity8 yet
<attente> but at some point in the future we have to differentiate, right?
<Saviq> attente, yes, at that point the app will likely get a hint in what usage scenario the device is working in, what input methods are available etc.
<dandrader> dednick, looks like https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/lp1475678.surface-occlude/+merge/273426 is missing a prerequisite
<dandrader> dednick, lp:~mterry/qtmir/no-touch-no-lifecycle
<Saviq> dandrader, no need
<dednick> dandrader: if you mean because it's in the unity8 branch, it was just to get to to bind together in the silo
<dandrader> dednick, Saviq, It won't compile without it because of unity-api
<Saviq> dandrader, that doesn't really mean it's a prerequisite in qtmir
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: mzanetti: greyback_: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_backgroud_source_size_rework/+merge/276157
<Saviq> dandrader, if unity-api gets rebuilt without no-lifecycle for some reason
<Saviq> dandrader, it will build
<dandrader> Saviq, yes. but's not the current situation
<Saviq> dandrader, but that doesn't mean the qtmir branch has the other as prerequisite, you could say the opposite just as well
<Saviq> dandrader, and then, if it happens, we'd need to resubmit again
<dandrader> Saviq, the fact is it won't build with the branches mentioned in the checklist. So it should at least mention in the checklist what it needs to build
<Saviq> dandrader, truth is the unity-api branches shouldn't be prerequisites either
<Saviq> because the only conflicting change there is the changelog, which could be solved easily by having the same change in both
<Saviq> but I wasn't fast enough saying that to dednick before he already resubmitted :P
<dednick> :)
<dandrader> dednick, Saviq so here's the thing: I'm building those branches on my N7 to test them. the *only* way I can do it is by manually merging lp:~mterry/qtmir/no-touch-no-lifecycle on top of dednick's one.
<dandrader> becasue unity-api and unity8 also got rebased
<Saviq> dandrader, right, I can agree mentioning those in description would be usefuly
<Saviq> -y
<dednick> dandrader: in which one? qtmir or unity8
<Saviq> dandrader, but they kind-of-are, since qtmir/occlude → unity8/occlude → unity8/lifecycle → qtmir/lifecycle ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, but sure, I agree, not ideal
<dandrader> I know this is just bureaucracy now since all people involved know the situation, but better not make an habit of it. this can get out of hand...
<dednick> well i just added it to the mp list
<Saviq> dandrader, luckily it's not often we land two unity-api changes in one silo
<Saviq> dandrader, and we only made it prereq because they actually conflicted
<Saviq> (unity8, that is)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey
<dandrader> mzanetti, John Lea is tesing the mouse edge push, playing with parameters. But he's suffering with the slow mouse and asked for a way to adjust its speed. was thinking about adding a gsettings option for it so that we apply a multiplier for the relative movement we get from mir. that's as a temporary measure until mir's mouse relative movement has acceleration applied
<dandrader> mzanetti, what do you think?
<mzanetti> dandrader, what's the ETA on the proper solution?
<dandrader> mzanetti, was going to aske anpok about it. but he didn't reply to my ping yet
<dandrader> *ask
<mzanetti> dandrader, well, you could certainly just put together a testing silo for John with that hack... whether we should land it or not, really depends on anpok's answer
<dandrader> mzanetti, so far I'm doing old school and providing debian packages in a .zip + instructions :)
<mzanetti> hehe, well, still, for testing that's probably ok... does the mouse have any acceleration atm?
<mzanetti> because even if you double the speed, without some progressive acceleration he won't get the real feeling
<dandrader> mzanetti, no. that interim solution would just serve to adjust speed. no acceleration at all
<dandrader> mzanetti, right
<mzanetti> I'd say it depends on him. if he wants to test it right now and is ok with no accel, give him some dpkg's but let's try to get the proper solution prioritized for the landing
<dandrader> mzanetti, or, conversely, land the mouse edge push without the fine tuning and only do so once we get proper mouse acceleration from mir
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe it's not worth doing the fine tuning with the mouse the way it is today...
<mzanetti> yes, works for me too
<mzanetti> that's a good point
<anpok> real feel .. hmm
<anpok> i even got some push back because the mouse is now too fast.. with libinputs acceleration
<anpok> brb swithcing networks
<mterry> Saviq, I see you added the timestamp branch to silo 21.  I'll add my shutdown dialog branch back in too then
<Saviq> mterry, right, should've done that
<ltinkl> mterry, I committed the timezone fixes to the wizard, can you please rebuild the oobe silo? thx
<mterry> ltinkl, rebuilding now
<mterry> ltinkl, looks like I need to update my branch from trunk.  will do that in a bit and rebuild
<mterry> ltinkl, updated my branch and rebuilt the silo.  seems to be building fine so far
<ltinkl> mterry, great, thx :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-30
<Saviq> moin
<Saviq> mzanetti, spread does not restore from minimized, that new in silo 21, do you think, or just missed before?
 * Saviq managed to get twice in a weird state where I couldn't access the background app in Staged mode... not sure how to get there though, yet
<mzanetti> Saviq, it's fixed int ltinkl's activateWindow branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> so yes, broken in silo 21 :/
<Saviq> is fine, didn't know if broken before or not
<mzanetti> yes, always been so far
<Saviq> cimi, one of the LazyImage tests seems to have gotten flaky with your shape changes
<Saviq> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::LazyImage::test_lazyimage(Unbound Wide) property running
<Saviq>    Actual   (): false
<Saviq>    Expected (): true
<Saviq>    Loc: [/home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/tests/qmltests/Components/tst_LazyImage.qml(159)]
<Saviq> cimi, can you please have a look
<Saviq> cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape/+merge/271610/comments/698306
<cimi> Saviq, yup on it...
<Saviq> cimi, k, just letting you know that's the branch
<cimi> Saviq, anyway upgrading from vivid->xenial fails to open project on qtcreator, complaining about some cmake cpb files missing
<cimi> am I alone with that issue_
<cimi> ?
<Saviq> cimi, didn't see it before, drop your build dir
<Saviq> cimi, ./build.sh -c
<cimi> yeah I will try that later.... building now :)
<cimi> thank you
<cimi> Saviq, could you also run the same on your machine for wide-preview branch?
<cimi> Saviq, I touched that file and maybe I fixed the issue already there (and I can backport to the other branch if needed)
<Saviq> cimi, no you didn't, since it fails in silo 21
<Saviq> cimi, that's where I found it
<cimi> Saviq, ok, cause it keeps passing here on wide-preview
<Saviq> cimi, ok, trying
<Saviq> fail in 3 runs
<Saviq> actually, lemme try with 1.3 alone
<Saviq> nope, 1.3 alone does not fail
<cimi> Saviq, I'm trying new ubuntushape now, cause wide-preview doesn't fail for me
<Saviq> cimi, I think the problem is this:
<Saviq>                 tryCompare(transition, "running", true);
<Saviq>                 tryCompare(transition, "running", false);
<Saviq> it's probably waiting for the transition to start when it's already finished
<cimi> Saviq, thanks, as soon as is starts to fail here I will have a look :))
<Saviq> I've an idea
<Saviq> cimi, it might not fail for you if it's too fast
<Saviq> or well, too slow?
<cimi> slow maybe, on my laptop now
<cimi> core duo...
 * Saviq adds debugs
<cimi> let me try with the i7
<cimi> Saviq, which silo I need? looking for unity api 9
<cimi> my freshly updated desktop seems to miss something :)
<Saviq> cimi, 21
<cimi> ok, the same
<cimi> Saviq, missing libusermetricsoutput-1 :/
<Saviq> cimi, you're on wily?
<cimi> Saviq, xenial
<Saviq> cimi, works fine here
<Saviq> ./build.sh -c
<cimi> I know, on my other pc is fine
<cimi> I did that...
<cimi> I cannot find in the archive/synaptic
<cimi> let me try some synaptic magic
<dandrader> Saviq, did you get to test lp1475678.surface-occlude? I recall you were asking how to verify it yesterday I think
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, see silo 21 description
<cimi> Saviq, ok crashes on i7, yay!
<Saviq> cimi, crashes? or fails?
<cimi> fail fail
<cimi> gonna fix it now
<Saviq> cimi, I was trying a few things with a SignalSpy on runningChanged on the transition, but didn't get there yet
<Saviq> but I'd say that's the right direction, no better way to know if a transition ran
<dandrader> Saviq, you tested phone and desktop and tablet?
<Saviq> dandrader, just phone
<Saviq> dandrader, btw, did you see the orientation test failure on upsidedown branch?
<dandrader> Saviq, not yet
<Saviq> k
<dandrader> Saviq, hey, recall that rotation issue you told me with new_fix_upsidedown?
<dandrader> Saviq, seems to be in trunk
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, there's a bunch of weirdness with external screen and rotation, but doubt due to that branch
<dandrader> Saviq, while testing the occlude branch on Nexus 7 in desktop mode. If I focus/select the dialer app shell rotates to portrait
<Saviq> dandrader, ack
<Saviq> makes sense, since we don't have a test for it
<greyback_> dandrader: another thing for your review queue: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-cmdline-args/+merge/274954
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed new_fix_upsidedown
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, tx
<greyback_> Saviq: hey, I want to create a silo to land some qtubuntu fixes, are you about to create another silo or shall I?
<Saviq> greyback_, silo 21 not tested yet, were fighting issues still
<Saviq> greyback_, so might very well add there
<greyback_> Saviq: it's a small one, fixes webbrowser issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/qtubuntu/ubuntuscreen-physicalsize/+merge/273965
<Saviq> greyback_, ack
#ubuntu-unity 2015-11-01
<knikolla> Hi all, I'm having an issue where installed applications don't appear in the Dash until restarting. Any ideas on what might be the cause?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-01
<om26er> Hello! Is it possible to run unity8 session in a VM ? I am doing some debugging and need to log into unity8 session to do the testing, I would rather save time if it was possible to run unity8 in VM
<om26er> duflu: do you know ?
<dednick> om26er: i seem to remember that there's an issue with graphics driver running mir with vmware.
<duflu> om26er: Sorry I was on a call....
<duflu> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1118903/comments/42
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1118903 in mir (Ubuntu) "[enhancement] Mir lacks a software rendering backend (and doesn't work in virtual machines)" [High,Triaged]
<om26er> duflu: hmm, I wonder if I could run unity in another tty ?
<anpok> om26er: kvm with qxl as graphics card mode, and spice for the displaying widget would work..
<duflu> I don't know the state of VMware. VMware themselves added support a couple of years ago. I hope it has not bitrotted but don't know
<duflu> om26er: It should be possible. We test Mir running different servers on different VTs. Only LightDM etc is restricting that
<anpok> om26er: the only restriction here is that the display border guestures do not work well since xenial or wily
 * duflu -> EOD
<om26er> anpok: I did run unity8 in kvm a while ago but that was unity8-session snap thing, where everything was crashing
<greyback> om26er: I had unity8 working in vmware player a few months back
<greyback> I don't think I did anything special
<anpok> hm i am regularly running it with virt-manager - but yes it will crash on startup if you do not select qxl
<anpok> this is a limitation we will lift soon..
<anpok> and vbox ought to work then too
<mterry> @unity can I get a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/snap-root2/+merge/307981 ?
<mterry> Relatively simple, and is needed for our u8-in-snap effort
<mzanetti> mterry, ok, testing it now
<mterry> thx!
<greyback_> dednick: hey, I've a bunch of qtubuntu branches up for review, could you spare some time for them at some stage?
<dednick> greyback_: howdy. sure can.
<greyback_> thanks. No urgency, they're just sitting there
<jarlath> ``
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-02
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I installed in qemu ubuntu16.10+ unity8 (from mini iso)
<sacarde> browser and terminal work OK
<sacarde> but if I run nautilis I have: failed to connect to mir: failed to send message to server
<sacarde> cannot open display :0
<duflu> sacarde: Two issues there: (1) nautilus does not yet work properly on Mir (or Wayland); and (2) When you "run nautilus" it's lacking the correct environment to find the correct Mir server (Unity8). Try 'ubuntu-app-launch nautilus' but don't expect it to function fully yet.
<duflu> (the main issue is bugs in GTK rather than Nautilus but we're working on them)
<sacarde> duflu, using 'ubuntu-app-launch nautilus works OK !!
<sacarde> thanks
<kaisoz> hi!
<kaisoz> just a quick question
<kaisoz> I've resolved a bug, did the merge proposal which has been approved by a reviewer
<kaisoz>  which is the next step? should I change the issue status to "Fix committed"?
<kaisoz> should the reviewer do it?
<mpt> kaisoz, is the merge proposal shown as “Merged”?
<kaisoz> nop
<kaisoz> just approved
<mpt> Then it hasn’t actually been fixed. :-) If you don’t have write access to the trunk branch, you’ll need to ask someone who does to complete the merge.
<kaisoz> for example, the reviewer, right?
<kaisoz> just to know more about the workflow
<kaisoz> so when the merge is complete, the merge proposal is marked as "Merged" and I guess it should be me who changes the bug status to "Fix committed" right?
<dednick> greyback: hey. reviewing qtubuntu branches now. cant seem to get the a11y steps to work. can't launch the dbus service.
<kaisoz> but, when does it change to "Fix released"? Is it automatic?
<greyback> dednick: do you get an error?
<greyback> kaisoz: the bug is automatically marked "fix released" only when we do a release including your patch
<dednick> greyback: can't connect to session bus
<greyback> dednick: I admit I did those steps ssh-ing into another machine
<greyback> is DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS set in your session?
<greyback> is a session dbus server running at all? If not, you can run manually with "dbus-daemon --session --print-address &"
<dednick> greyback: right. probably not
<greyback> that will print the dbus address, so then set that env var above with export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-bp6GTnVFyJ
<greyback> swapping the path with the one you got above
<kaisoz> thanks greyback
<kaisoz> and what about the "Fix committed" step? is it automatic as well?
<greyback> kaisoz: usually when your merge proposal is accepted, i.e. it is merged to trunk
<greyback> but that can depend on the project, some may not have that bit of magic enabled
<kaisoz> greyback: Great, thank you. So as I understand, I did all I can do so far
<kaisoz> it's a unity8 bug
<mterry> If I wanted to debug why an app Dash icon wasn't loading correctly without recompiling the click scope (I just want to add some qml prints about what it is trying to load, etc), where would I make those edits?
<tsdgeos> mterry: CardCreator.js
<tsdgeos> mterry: but basically the log file will have an error roo
<tsdgeos> too
<tsdgeos> mterry: basically
<tsdgeos> readonly property string cardArt: cardData && cardData["art"] || %8; \n\
<tsdgeos> add a onCardArtChanged or something there
<mterry> tsdgeos: I thought I had done that and didn't get anything.  Will revisit my syntax.  thanks
<tsdgeos> well, there may be that the card["art"] never gets set
<tsdgeos> may be a reson for it to not be seen :D
<mterry> mzanetti: so what's our best strategy for landing the u8 snap-root2 MP?  Do we have a silo going or should we do a tiny silo just for it and any other quick hotfixes?
<mzanetti> mterry, let me have a look
<mterry> Gosh dang it, AccountsService is annoying me right now
<mterry> u8 can't talk to it, but the terminal app can
<josharenson> mterry: you have a min?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-03
<om26er> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> om26er, hey
<om26er> mzanetti: re pointer co-ordinates discussion, I have tried to unblock my by using the "touch" device on unity8 based desktop as well but seems there are certain scenarios where that does not work
<om26er> mzanetti: especially unity8 indicators where a "tap" of a touch device does not open them but a "click" of a mouse does.
<mzanetti> om26er, libmirclient-debug is what you want
<om26er> mzanetti: hmm, I think that's expected given unity widgets try to differentiate their behavior based on the input device
<mzanetti> om26er, you mean that indicators can only be revealed by click or drag, but not with a tap?
<mzanetti> yes, that's expected
<om26er> mzanetti: my point is if I force autopilot use touch device on desktop it causes issue as man widgets have different behavior when they are running on a desktop like environment.
<om26er> mzanetti: that brings me to the real point, did you get a chance to talk to @security about allowing AP to get pointer co-ordinates ? :)
<mzanetti> om26er, yes... also talked more to RAOF... so you can use libmirclient-debug in autopilot (need to wrap that c code I guess) and that will get you the cursor stuff
<mzanetti> for now you're running AP unconfined anways
<mzanetti> but if you're changing that, security is willing to add some interface stuff between unity8/mir and AP to get to that
<om26er> mzanetti: who shall I bug to get info on libmirclient-debug ?
<mzanetti> om26er, RAOF
<om26er> mzanetti: thanks
<dednick> did canonical servers just go down?
<tsdgeos> irc is still there
<tsdgeos> oh dednick went away :D
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-04
<sil2100> tsdgeos: hey! Could you get someone top-approving https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8-desktop-session/do_not_hijack_snap/+merge/309978 ?
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it's kind of "done"
<tsdgeos> sil2100: if you see the child branch it is top approved
<tsdgeos> sil2100: child branch = https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/unity8-desktop-session/remove-unity8-lxc/+merge/309987
<sil2100> Well, we'd need this one top-approved too, Bileto won't let it through otherwise
<sil2100> And both are in the MPs list for the landing :)
<tsdgeos> bregma: can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8-desktop-session/do_not_hijack_snap =
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it's been approved now
#ubuntu-unity 2016-11-05
<EJnzrVfSXBCrI> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-unity 2017-10-30
<yw> trying again :)
<yw> I reinstalled 16.06 ubuntu and ha minor issue, but it drives me mad, in the term when I move cursor it goes one character for one keyboard arrow press and I'd like it to go left and right when I press and hold arrow (left or right), how can I set it up ?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-11-01
<certaindestiny> Hi all, is this the right place to ask support for GUI crashes on ubuntu 16.04?
<certaindestiny> I am guessing this is not the right channel?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-11-02
<guest45> Hope everyone's having a good day. I have question regarding assigning shortcuts to scripts in unity. I've assigned super+L to a script which is executable but pressing super+L does not override locking the system (which is what is was previously assigned to). How do I do this?
#ubuntu-unity 2018-11-02
<dorei> now that ubuntu stopped producing unity
<dorei> which minimal desktop environment would you suggest me?
<JanC> I wouldn't call Unity "minimal" exactly...
